# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Linear με την 829b χωρίς απόδοση

## performer

img021.jpgΈχει αρκετό καιρό που κατασκεύασα ένα linear με την 829b (ήταν απωθημένο ετών) σύμφωνα με το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα που φαίνεται παραπάνω θέλοντας να αξιοποιήσω ενα PLL που είχα κατασκευάσει με τελικό το BLY92C και αποδίδει έως 15W.
 Το linear αυτό ύστερα απο πολλές δοκιμές και αλλαγές σε πηνία αποδίδει μέχρι 30W.Οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας όπως φαίνονται και στις φωτό είναι 
Ανοδική τάση 580V με 130mA
Τάση προστατευτικού 180-200v
Αρνητικά 65 V με 30mA
Ισχύς εισόδου περί τα 6-8W
DSCN0673.jpgDSCN0674.jpgDSCN0677.jpgDSCN0680.jpg

Τα ερωτήματά μου λοιπόν είναι 
α) Όταν τροφοδοτώ το linear ,η ισχύς έστω αυτή που αποδίδει, δεν λαμβάνεται αμέσως αλλά σταδιακά .Αρχίζει δηλαδή από τα 10w και ανεβαίνει ας πούμε μέχρι τα 25w σταδιακά
β) Υπάρχει κάποιος πρακτικός τρόπος για να φέρω τα δυο επι μέρους τμήματα της 829b (ελλείψει οργάνων) ώστε να συντονίζονται ταυτόχρονα: Σε μένα το ένα τμήμα της 829b κοκκινίζει ελαφρά.
γ) Τι μπορεί να φταίει και δεν αποδίδει τουλάχιστον 50W:

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Αν και δεν γνωρίζω καλά την δικιά σου περίπτωση Βασίλη ρωτώ.Η λυχνία 829 είναι καινούργια ή μεταχειρισμένη,το τροφοδοτικό σου
πόσα mA;Το pll που το οδηγείς βγάζει σταθερά 6W ή σταδιακά αυξάνεται όσο περνά ή ώρα;

----------


## performer

> Αν και δεν γνωρίζω καλά την δικιά σου περίπτωση Βασίλη ρωτώ.Η λυχνία 829 είναι καινούργια ή μεταχειρισμένη,το τροφοδοτικό σου
> πόσα mA;Το pll που το οδηγείς βγάζει σταθερά 6W ή σταδιακά αυξάνεται όσο περνά ή ώρα;



 Φίλε μου η λυχνία ήταν καινούρια. Μάλιστα είχα πάρει δύο απο Ρωσία αλλά και οι δύο στην αρχή τραβούσαν μέχρι 240mA όταν ήταν ασυντόνιστο το linear και κοντά στο 200mA συντονισμένα και έδιναν 80 περίπου Watt, τώρα όμως τραβάνε γύρω στα 130mA. Να έπεσαν τόσο γρήγορα μετά από μερικά κοκκινίσματα: Τι να πώ. Το PLL από μόνο του δουλεύει σταθερά και πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα.΅Το τροφοδοτικό μου επίσης δίνει μέχρι 350mA

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Τα κοκκινίσματα αυτά <<σκοτώνουν>>τις λυχνίες είχα και εγώ μια καινούργια el504 και μετά από λίγα κοκκινίσματα η 
λυχνία έπεσε σημαντικά.Αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να ρίξεις τις τάσεις με μια θυσία στην ισχύ σου.Μείωσε
τα αρνητικά βάζοντας ένα ποτενσιόμετρο.Δες που έχει τα λιγότερα mA και την καλύτερη ισχύ.Εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος για το
pll τότε το linear φταίει για το πρόβλημά σου.Το σχέδιο αυτό είναι από περιοδικό και τότε τα σχέδια επίτηδες έδιναν λάθος τιμές
μερικές φορές.Δες τα datasheet της λυχνίας σου για κανονική λειτουργία και κάνε τις ανάλογες κινήσεις π.χ. μείωση της τάσης στο
πλέγμα.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Δες το typical operation. :Smile: 
http://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/049/8/829B.pdf
Έχει διαφορά στα αρνητικά και στα ρεύματα απ'ότι έχεις εσύ.

----------


## p.gabr

Βασίλη τώρα δεν μπορώ νά σου πώ πολλά ,είμαι εκτός

Νά σου πώ όμως συγχαρητήρια για ότι βλέπω
Μοιάζει πολύ με αυτό

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=60408&page=55

Για την λυχνία τώρα νά σου πώ ότι καί ο spirakos έχει πει ότι είχε καί αυτός μιά αστάθεια στο ρεύμα
Δεν υπήρχε τέτοια πρόβλημα με τις λυχνίες RCA που εγώ γνώρισα
Αυτό είναι καί το κακό με τα P/P πρέπει νά έχεις κάβα λυχνιων

----------


## spirakos

Γεια και απο εμενα
Παναγιωτη η 829 που εχω ειναι RCA by Ikaros, και περα απο αυτο ισως να φταιει που την αναγκασα να βγαλει ηχο αντι να εκπεμπει ΑΜ
Το προβλημα που ειχε ηταν πως τσουλαγε ανηφορικα το ρευμα. Δε ξερω κατι παραπανω να βοηθησω

----------


## performer

> Τα κοκκινίσματα αυτά <<σκοτώνουν>>τις λυχνίες είχα και εγώ μια καινούργια el504 και μετά από λίγα κοκκινίσματα η 
> λυχνία έπεσε σημαντικά.Αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να ρίξεις τις τάσεις με μια θυσία στην ισχύ σου.Μείωσε
> τα αρνητικά βάζοντας ένα ποτενσιόμετρο.Δες που έχει τα λιγότερα mA και την καλύτερη ισχύ.Εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος για το
> pll τότε το linear φταίει για το πρόβλημά σου.Το σχέδιο αυτό είναι από περιοδικό και τότε τα σχέδια επίτηδες έδιναν λάθος τιμές
> μερικές φορές.Δες τα datasheet της λυχνίας σου για κανονική λειτουργία και κάνε τις ανάλογες κινήσεις π.χ. μείωση της τάσης στο
> πλέγμα.



     Άγγελε τα αρνητικά μου είναι ρυθμιζόμενα με μεταγωγικό διακόπτη σε τέσσερις σκάλες. -20, -50, -65, και -100V. Μειώνοντας στα -50 ή στα -20( την δουλεύω στα -65V) έχει μια πολύ μικρή βελτίωση στην ισχύ. Και την τάση στο πλέγμα την μείωσα με αποτέλεσμα την περαιτέρω μείωση της ισχύος. Όσο για τις λάθος τιμές που λές δεν υπάρχουν κρίσιμα υλικά ώστε λανθασμένη τιμή να έχει συνέπεια την υπολειτουργία του μηχανήματος. Εξ άλλου επειδή μελέτησα αρκετά σχέδια με την εν λόγω λυχνία και λίγο πολύ όλα είναι σχεδόν ίδια.
  Υποψιάζομαι και εγώ ότι τα έπαιξαν τελικά  οι λάμπες με τα κοκκινίσματα.Πίστευα ότι όντος Ρωσίδες θα ήταν σκυλιά αλλά μάλλον πουλάνε σαβούρα. 
    Έκανα ένα πείραμα πρίν λίγο που επιβεβαιώνει τις υποψίες μου για το πέσιμο των λυχνιών. Άφησα τελείως στον αέρα το οδηγό πλέγμα καi τροφοδότησα κανονικά το G2 και την άνοδο. Ενώ θα έπρεπε χωρίς πόλωση η λυχνία να τραβήξει το μέγιστο ρεύμα αυτό ανέβηκε μόνο στα 50 mA. Άρα πρέπει να έχουν πεθάνει.

----------


## performer

> Βασίλη τώρα δεν μπορώ νά σου πώ πολλά ,είμαι εκτός
> 
> Νά σου πώ όμως συγχαρητήρια για ότι βλέπω
> Μοιάζει πολύ με αυτό
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=60408&page=55
> 
> Για την λυχνία τώρα νά σου πώ ότι καί ο spirakos έχει πει ότι είχε καί αυτός μιά αστάθεια στο ρεύμα
> Δεν υπήρχε τέτοια πρόβλημα με τις λυχνίες RCA που εγώ γνώρισα
> Αυτό είναι καί το κακό με τα P/P πρέπει νά έχεις κάβα λυχνιων



      Εντάξει Παναγιώτη ας μην υπερβάλουμε. Δεν μοιάζει καθόλου με αυτό το αριστούργημα αλλά αυτό είχα κατά νου όταν άρχισα την κατασκευή του.

----------


## p.gabr

> Έκανα ένα πείραμα πρίν λίγο που επιβεβαιώνει τις υποψίες μου για το πέσιμο των λυχνιών. Άφησα τελείως στον αέρα το οδηγό πλέγμα καi τροφοδότησα κανονικά το G2 και την άνοδο. Ενώ θα έπρεπε χωρίς πόλωση η λυχνία να τραβήξει το μέγιστο ρεύμα αυτό ανέβηκε μόνο στα 50 mA. Άρα πρέπει να έχουν πεθάνει.




Άφησα τελείως στον αέρα το οδηγό πλέγμα καi τροφοδότησα κανονικά το G2 και την άνοδο.
Αυτο ειναι λαθος ,το οδηγο πλεγμα δεν εχει δυναμικο. Αλλο πραγμα 0 βολτ και αλλο στον αέρα

Τωρα εαν θες να τις ελεγξεις ,μπορεις απο τις δυναμικες χαρακτηρηστικες βρισκοντας καποιο σημειο που σου ταιριαζει να ελεγξεις το ρευμα
 Δινω ενα παραδειγμα χωρις να το εχω κοιταξει ...με 200 βολτ προστατευτικου 500 ανοδου και -35 βολτ αρνητικα να εχει ενα ρευμα ανοδου 70 Μα

NAI οι 829 κανουν για αυτες τις συχνοτητες, αλλα γενικα ειναι μια λαθος επιλογη γιατι  ειναι λυχνια του 1938 και υπαρχουν καλυτερες
και ενα αλλο ...οτι οταν εχουμε στοχο μια ισχυ δεν ειναι αναγκη να χρησιμοποιησουμε μια που δινει οριακα αυτην την ισχυ ,αλλα μπορουμε να βαλουμε μια μεγαλυτερη που να λειτουργει στο 50% κατι που ειδαμε σε πολλους ασυρματους Επισης στο push pull ειναι καλυτερα για θεμα mutching οι λυχνιες να ειναι δυο ξεχωριστες ,και το οτι μια σου κοκκιμιζει σημαιινει ανιση λειτουργια η απο οδηγηση η το κυκλωμα εξοδου

Εχω και αυτο απο το QST που διχνει οτι δεν απεχεις και πολυ
http://www.scribd.com/doc/39636949/9...-with-an-829-B

πιστευω οτι εκτος του να τσεκαρεις το βαττομετρο, το επομενο βημα ειναι εαν πραγματι συντονιζεις σωστα.
τελος οι λυχνιες δεν πιστευω να σου εχουν χαλασει τοσο γρηγορα

καλη συνεχεια

*Συγνωμη για τους τονους μου εχει χαλασει το δεξι κλικ


επανερχομαι

*17-6-2013 9-15-02 μμ.jpg

οριστε με διακοσια βολτ ανοδο/σκριν και με -10 πρεπει να εχεις περιπου 70Μα ανα *κομματι  χωρις οδηγηση
*

----------

performer (17-06-13)

----------


## performer

> Άφησα τελείως στον αέρα το οδηγό πλέγμα καi τροφοδότησα κανονικά το G2 και την άνοδο.
> Αυτο ειναι λαθος ,το οδηγο πλεγμα δεν εχει δυναμικο. Αλλο πραγμα 0 βολτ και αλλο στον αέρα
> 
> Τωρα εαν θες να τις ελεγξεις ,μπορεις απο τις δυναμικες χαρακτηρηστικες βρισκοντας καποιο σημειο που σου ταιριαζει να ελεγξεις το ρευμα
>  Δινω ενα παραδειγμα χωρις να το εχω κοιταξει ...με 200 βολτ προστατευτικου 500 ανοδου και -35 βολτ αρνητικα να εχει ενα ρευμα ανοδου 70 Μα
> 
> NAI οι 829 κανουν για αυτες τις συχνοτητες, αλλα γενικα ειναι μια λαθος επιλογη γιατι  ειναι λυχνια του 1938 και υπαρχουν καλυτερες
> και ενα αλλο ...οτι οταν εχουμε στοχο μια ισχυ δεν ειναι αναγκη να χρησιμοποιησουμε μια που δινει οριακα αυτην την ισχυ ,αλλα μπορουμε να βαλουμε μια μεγαλυτερη που να λειτουργει στο 50% κατι που ειδαμε σε πολλους ασυρματους Επισης στο push pull ειναι καλυτερα για θεμα mutching οι λυχνιες να ειναι δυο ξεχωριστες ,και το οτι μια σου κοκκιμιζει σημαιινει ανιση λειτουργια η απο οδηγηση η το κυκλωμα εξοδου
> 
> ...



       Η αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα μιας λυχνίας Παναγιώτη που εργάζεται σε τάξη c δεν την εξασφαλίζει από το να μην καεί εάν μείνει χωρίς σήμα εισόδου όπως θα συνέβαινε εάν ήταν πολωμένη με αντίσταση πλέγματος;; Άρα λοιπόν εάν κόψουμε την αρνητική τάση και δεν εφαρμόσουμε κάποιο σήμα στην είσοδο της λυχνίας δεν μένει χωρίς πόλωση; Με αυτό το σκεπτικό έκανα το πείραμα που ανέφερα. Ίσως να κάνω και λάθος, να μη καταλαβαίνω κάτι καλά.Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις οδηγίες μόνο που αυτά που αναφέρεις και είναι απόλυτα σωστά μπορούν να γίνουν μόνο εργαστηρικά. Στο σπίτι από όπου επιτελούμε το χόμπι μας δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια ενός οργανωμένου εργαστηρίου με τροφοδοτικά , παλμογράφους, συχνόμετρα κ.α Όλα γίνονται με εφόδιο ένα κολλητήρι, ένα πολύμετρο και πολύ αγάπη για το άθλημα η οποία φυσικά δεν φτάνει.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πιστεύω ότι κάτι φταίει στην προσαρμογή με το πλλ. Παλιά είχα δοκιμάσει κάτι παρόμοιο. Πήγα να οδηγήσω 6146 με τρανζιστορικό 4 βαττ και δεν μου είχε βγει, όσο κι αν προσπάθησα. Με το γνωστό τρανζιστορικό πομπό φμ 2ν2219-2ν3866-2ν3924. Ίσως είναι διαφορετικά αν οδηγήσεις το λίνεαρ με λυχνία. Επειδη η 829 εργάζεται γραμμικά, δεν χρειάζεσαι στάδια. Με μια ελ84 θα οδηγηθεί. Αν έχεις τα υλικά, δοκίμασέ το. Βάλε μια γέφυρα ανάμεσα στο πλλ και το λίνεαρ να δεις τι γίνεται, αλλά νομίζω είπες ότι δεν έχεις όργανα να συντονιστείς. Αν μπορούσες να βρεις καμμιά γέφυρα από κάποιο φίλο.

----------


## p.gabr

χμμ καταλαβα τι λες

το οτι δουλευει σε ταξη γ δεν σημαινει οτι καταστρεφεται εαν της κοψεις την οδηγηση , καταστρεφεται εαν εχουμε αρνητικη ταση με αυτοπολωση.  ΠΡΑΓΜΑ που σημαινει οτι εχουμε αρνητικη ταση μονο οταν εχουμε οδηγηση .Εαν λειπει αυτη τοτε η ταση ειναι μηδεν

Εαν υπαρχει σταθερη πηγη πολωσης, ειναι η καλυτερη της χωρις σημα εισοδου

Σχετικα με την ΑΥΤΟΠΟΛΩΣΗ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΕΔΩ

----------


## performer

> Πιστεύω ότι κάτι φταίει στην προσαρμογή με το πλλ. Παλιά είχα δοκιμάσει κάτι παρόμοιο. Πήγα να οδηγήσω 6146 με τρανζιστορικό 4 βαττ και δεν μου είχε βγει, όσο κι αν προσπάθησα. Με το γνωστό τρανζιστορικό πομπό φμ 2ν2219-2ν3866-2ν3924. Ίσως είναι διαφορετικά αν οδηγήσεις το λίνεαρ με λυχνία. Επειδη η 829 εργάζεται γραμμικά, δεν χρειάζεσαι στάδια. Με μια ελ84 θα οδηγηθεί. Αν έχεις τα υλικά, δοκίμασέ το. Βάλε μια γέφυρα ανάμεσα στο πλλ και το λίνεαρ να δεις τι γίνεται, αλλά νομίζω είπες ότι δεν έχεις όργανα να συντονιστείς. Αν μπορούσες να βρεις καμμιά γέφυρα από κάποιο φίλο.



         Φίλε itta-vitta γέφυρα υπάρχει και έχει μετρηθεί η ισχύς εισόδου. Είναι γύρω στα 7Watt.
EL 84 έχω καθώς και την 5763. θέλησα να εκμεταλλευθώ όμως την σταθερότητα ενός PLL.H 829b αποδεικνύεται
ότι είναι, τουλάχιστον για ερασιτέχνες δύσκολη λυχνία και γενικά η διάταξη  push-pull.
  Υπάρχει  εύκαιρο κανένα σχεδιάκι linear με την 4χ150;

----------


## p.gabr

ενδεχομενως  να υπαρχει και προβλημα προσαρμογης της εισοδου οπως αναφερει ο ita vitta ,μη εχοντας την δυνατοτητα ΤΟ LC σειρας να ανεβασει τα βολτ που χρειαζεται για την οδηγηση

εαν τωρα εχεις ορεξη και εφοσον εχεις κανει πολλες δοκινμες, κοιτα και αυτην την συνδεση εισοδου οπως δείχνει αυτο το σχεδιο με τις 4ε27
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post563144
θα γλιτωσεις και ενα στραγγαλιστικο


Για την 4χ150 παλι εχει δειχτει κατι που σου ταιριάζει με τις τάσεις
να ακολουθεησεις τον τροπο για το low hi για σιγουριά στον συντονισμο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post567871

----------


## panayiotis1

Perfomer, νομίζω οτι έχει δικιο ο ΗΒ. Απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία (οχι με 829 αλλά με 2x504ΡΡ) , μετά από πολλες ωρες δοκιμων και προσπαθειων, κατάλαβα οτι το pll δεν μπορει να προσαρμοστεί απευθειας με ΡΡ λυχνιών. Με πολυ αυστηρή κατασκευή, εφτασα και εγω να παίρνω μια χαμηλή ισχυ ενώ ολα εδειχναν οκ. Φτιαξε ενα linear με μια λαμπιτσα (el84), ένα σταδιο, το οποίο ταιριάζει και δουλεύει μια χαρα με τα 7w  του pll σου και με αυτό δώσε στην 829. Η διαφορά θα γίνει αμέσως αισθητή, θα δεις. Επίσης, σημαντικό ρολο παιζουν τα rfc στα οδηγα, θα πρεπει να παρουσιάζουν μεγαλη αντισταση στην rf αλλιώς περναει ολόκληρη απο εκει και γειώνεται μεσω του πυκνωτη, συνεπώς δεν οδηγειται η λαμπα σου. Εγω, πρεπει να αλλάξω τωρα ολο το σασι για να χωρεσει και το σταδιο με μια el84 ωστε να έχω το λίνεαρ τετοιο ώστε να οδηγειται κατευθείαν απο το pll μου.

----------


## itta-vitta

Η κατασκευή σου θα έλεγα ότι είναι πολύ καλή και από μηχανικής πλευράς και από ηλεκτρονικής. Τα πηνία που είναι και το πιο κρίσιμο σημείο της κατασκευής, τα βλέπω σωστά κατασκευασμένα. Οι τιμές των ρευμάτων και των τάσεων όπως ήταν αρχικά, τις θεωρώ σωστές. Περίπου τέτοιες ήταν και στη δική μου κατασκευή. Αρνητικά -50/12μιλλΑ, σκρην 200-220 στα 32 ή 35 μιλλΑ, ανοδος 700/230-235 μιλλΑ.
Σχέδια για λίνεαρ με την 4ςχ150 υπάρχουν εδώ. Η μηχανική κατασκευή θα είναι δύσκολη, όσον αφορά το θάλαμο εξαερισμού, την προσθήκη μπλόουερ, πηνία εξόδου κλπ. Θα σου πρότεινα την 4-65. Βγαίνει εύκολα, με 1200 βολτ και χωρίς ψύξη θα πάρεις άνετα 130 βαττ. Δουλέυει στα νήματα με 6,0 βολτ, αλλά και με 6,3 δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## john micros

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44404Έχει αρκετό καιρό που κατασκεύασα ένα linear με την 829b (ήταν απωθημένο ετών) σύμφωνα με το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα που φαίνεται παραπάνω θέλοντας να αξιοποιήσω ενα PLL που είχα κατασκευάσει με τελικό το BLY92C και αποδίδει έως 15W.
>  Το linear αυτό ύστερα απο πολλές δοκιμές και αλλαγές σε πηνία αποδίδει μέχρι 30W.Οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας όπως φαίνονται και στις φωτό είναι 
> Ανοδική τάση 580V με 130mA
> Τάση προστατευτικού 180-200v
> Αρνητικά 65 V με 30mA
> Ισχύς εισόδου περί τα 6-8W
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44413Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44414Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44415Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44416
> 
> Τα ερωτήματά μου λοιπόν είναι 
> ...




κατα πρώτον η κατασκευή σου μηχανικά ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ αλλα....1 κανε ελεγχο  στην λυχνια σου μην τυχον εχει  κομμενο σκριν η οδηγο με ενα μιλιαμπερομετρο..τα πηνια της ανοδου εχουν προβλημα μερικες φωτο και σχεδιο για την συχνοτητα που θελεις αλλα θα εχεις προβλημα με τον χωρο....FM 6146 RCA.jpgLINEAR FM 6146.jpgΑΝΟΔΙΚΑ 6146.jpgΟΔΗΓΑ 6146.jpgFM 50 W   6146.jpgγια να πάρεις μια ιδέα απο το ανοδικό κύκλωμα και να μην έχεις κοκκινίσματα και αυτοταλαντωσεις.οι δυο σπείρες στην άνοδο σου είναι πολύ λίγες μια και το κύκλωμα σου είναι πολύ μαζεμένο.θέλει grindeep για να το συντονίσεις, κάπου αλλού θα ταλαντώνει. το έχω δουλέψει και με 829 ακριβώς όπως το βλέπεις με άριστα αποτελέσματα.είναι πιστή αντιγραφή απο επαγγελματικό.
[[[ για το κοκκίνισμα τα πηνία εισόδου και της εξόδου ,εφόσον λύσης το πρόβλημα της αυτοταλαντωσεως , δεν πρέπει να είναι συμμετρικά, άνοιξε λίγο τις σπείρες στο ένα σκέλος.]]]]μην χρησιμοποιείς στην αρχη μεγαλες τασεις εαν δεν το εχεις συντονισει πληρως και σωστα, αρχισε με χαμηλοτερες.πρωτα ελεξε τα σκριν και οδηγα μην τυχον ειναι κομμενα, ειναι βασικο. νομιζω οτι θελει 4+4 σπειρες στην ανοδο, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως. καπου εδω μεσα κατι παιδια εχουν βαλει κατι σχεδια για ψαξτο και εκει.η λυχνια εφ΄οσον εχει ξεχωριστή πόλωση απο την στιγμή που την ανοιγης τα μιλλιαμπερ θα πρεπει να ειναι σταθερα.ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 25 WATT μηπως βγαινουν σε αλλη συχνοτητα και οχι στην βασικη.πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε βαλε 4+4 δοκιμαστικα γιατι νομιζω οτι θα βγαινεις στους 200 MC.η μια ακρη του RFC να ειναι κολλημένη επανω στο πηνίο με μικρο μήκος σύρματος και η άλλη ας έχει κάποιο μήκος.να προσέξεις επίσης την φορά των πηνίων [βασικο].

----------

performer (18-06-13)

----------


## A--15

Καλημέρα σε όλη τη παρέα.
Η πιο όμορφη λάμπα και ο καημός, όσων είχαν ραδιοερασιτέχνηκες ανησυχίες.  Βασίλη (performer) συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου.  Παραδόξως, είχα κάψει τις λιγότερες παλαιοτέρα (μόνο μια ) από τις CX  που καιόντουσαν σαν σπαρματσέτα σε τάξη Π/Π. Εδώ θέλω να συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες, και με τον ΗΒ που λέει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την προσαρμογή με το ΠΛΛ. Δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει ποτέ, παρά μόνον , με τρία σταδία αρχίζοντας με την 6C4 και μετά την 5763. Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω ότι με λίγα κοκκινίσματα δεν παθαίνουν και πολλά. Έκτος και εάν ήταν παρατεταμένα. Εκεί θα έχουν θέμα.
Σωστά η πόλωση στα -60 και μάλιστα ρυθμιζόμενη. Παλαιοτέρα είχαμε ρεοστάτη. Αλλά και έτσι όπως το έχει ο Βασίλης με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Τα πηνία όμως τα βλέπω πολύ συμμετρικά βρε παιδί μου.  Εάν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν ήταν ποτέ τόσο τέλεια στην δική μας εποχή από το σπρώξε –τράβα-τέντωσε. Δεν πήγαν ποτέ έτσι όπως τα θέλαμε και μάλιστα με την μια. Η Μια μπλεδιαζε η άλλη κοκκίνιζε και μόνο με σπρώξε τράβα τέντωσε κατάφερνα να τις κάνω να δουλέψουν.
Η γνώμη μου Βασίλη είναι να παίξεις με τα πηνία, εάν υπάρχει παλμογράφος να βάλεις από ένα bnc  σε κάθε ήμισυ της 829 και να δεις το ποσοστό οδήγησης.  Όσον αφορά τα πηνία τις εξόδου, θα έλεγα να κανείς το ίδιο. Ο λόγος που κοκκίνιζε η μια είναι γιατί πρέπει να αντισταθμίσεις τις τυχόν διαφορές στις ανόδους. Λέω να θυσιάσεις μια και όπως είπαν τα παιδιά εδώ να δοκιμάσεις μια EL 84 και με αυτήν να οδηγήσεις την κούκλα.
Παρατηρώντας το νήμα και τις την Φώτο που παρέθεσε ο Παναγιώτης (p.garb)  θα δεις ότι πηνίο εξόδου δεν είναι συμμετρικό, ακόμα και σε αυτές τις κατασκευές.
Για το σχέδιο που ζήτησες σου το παραθέτω, μαζί με κάνα Δίο ακόμα που ίσως τα βρεις ενδιαφέροντα.
Μετά τιμής Κωνσταντίνος.

Υ.σ. Παναγιώτη ( p.garb) είσαι η αίτια,  γιατί με το http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=60408&page=55
Με  έχεις ξανά  γεμίσει με ανησυχίες και έχω  βάλει στα σκαριά,  μια 832-Α  μιας και έχω δύο καινούργιες και οδήγηση με την ECC91 (6J6)  και φυσικά θα χρειαστώ την εμπειρία σου.
linear_fm4cx250_318.jpgfm_rush_pull_570_x_705_100.jpg829_720_x_593_189 (2).jpg

----------

performer (18-06-13)

----------


## A--15

> κατα πρώτον η κατασκευή σου μηχανικά ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ αλλα....1 κανε ελεγχο  στην λυχνια σου μην τυχον εχει  κομμενο σκριν η οδηγο με ενα μιλιαμπερομετρο..τα πηνια της ανοδου εχουν προβλημα μερικες φωτο και σχεδιο για την συχνοτητα που θελεις αλλα θα εχεις προβλημα με τον χωρο....FM 6146 RCA.jpgLINEAR FM 6146.jpgΑΝΟΔΙΚΑ 6146.jpgΟΔΗΓΑ 6146.jpgFM 50 W   6146.jpgγια να πάρεις μια ιδέα απο το ανοδικό κύκλωμα και να μην έχεις κοκκινίσματα και αυτοταλαντωσεις.οι δυο σπείρες στην άνοδο σου είναι πολύ λίγες μια και το κύκλωμα σου είναι πολύ μαζεμένο.θέλει grindeep για να το συντονίσεις, κάπου αλλού θα ταλαντώνει. το έχω δουλέψει και με 829 ακριβώς όπως το βλέπεις με άριστα αποτελέσματα.είναι πιστή αντιγραφή απο επαγγελματικό.
> [[[ για το κοκκίνισμα τα πηνία εισόδου και της εξόδου ,εφόσον λύσης το πρόβλημα της αυτοταλαντωσεως , δεν πρέπει να είναι συμμετρικά, άνοιξε λίγο τις σπείρες στο ένα σκέλος.]]]]μην χρησιμοποιείς στην αρχη μεγαλες τασεις εαν δεν το εχεις συντονισει πληρως και σωστα, αρχισε με χαμηλοτερες.πρωτα ελεξε τα σκριν και οδηγα μην τυχον ειναι κομμενα, ειναι βασικο. νομιζω οτι θελει 4+4 σπειρες στην ανοδο, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως. καπου εδω μεσα κατι παιδια εχουν βαλει κατι σχεδια για ψαξτο και εκει.η λυχνια εφ΄οσον εχει ξεχωριστή πόλωση απο την στιγμή που την ανοιγης τα μιλλιαμπερ θα πρεπει να ειναι σταθερα.ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 25 WATT μηπως βγαινουν σε αλλη συχνοτητα και οχι στην βασικη.πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε βαλε 4+4 δοκιμαστικα γιατι νομιζω οτι θα βγαινεις στους 200 MC.η μια ακρη του RFC να ειναι κολλημένη επανω στο πηνίο με μικρο μήκος σύρματος και η άλλη ας έχει κάποιο μήκος.να προσέξεις επίσης την φορά των πηνίων [βασικο].



σωστος.......
μαλλον το γραφαμε.....μαζι.....

----------


## john micros

> σωστος.......
> μαλλον το γραφαμε.....μαζι.....





εαν ειναι καποιος κοντα του ας του δανείσει ενα dipmeter γιατι απο τα λεγομενα του καταλαβαινω οτι αυτοταλαντωνει και ειναι καθαρά θέμα πηνίων.σε μισο λεπτο θα δει οτι καπου αλλου βγαίνει η εξοδος.
 :Blush: και κατι αλλο επισης βασικο. βαλε μια αντισταση 50 ωμ 2 βαττ ανθρακος παραλληλα με την εισοδο του λινεαρ, ωστε το PLL να τερματιζει παντα σε 50 ωμ.εχεις πολυ ισχυ οδηγησεως οποτε δεν σε ενδιαφερει εαν θα μειωθει λιγο. :Blushing:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Στο σπίτι από όπου επιτελούμε το χόμπι μας δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια ενός οργανωμένου εργαστηρίου με τροφοδοτικά , παλμογράφους, συχνόμετρα κ.α Όλα γίνονται με εφόδιο ένα κολλητήρι, ένα πολύμετρο και πολύ αγάπη για το άθλημα η οποία φυσικά δεν φτάνει.



 Performer σε κατανοουμε ολλοι,η προσπαθια ειναι πανω απ'ολλα,τωρα το αποτελεσμα ειναι σχετικο,το πιθανοτερο ειναι να φας τοσο χρονο που στο τελος θα καταλαβεις οτι δεν παει..Δυστηχως οσο και να αγαπας το αθλημα καποια πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν.Το ζητουμενο σου θελει εργαλεια για να αποδοση,ΑΝ για καποιο λογο πετυχη να ξερεις οτι η τυχη ειναι πολυ με το μερος σου. Πιστευω πως πολλα παιδια εδω(και εγω καπου στο 1990) εκαναν προσπαθεια με το θεμα αυτο,αλλα ελαχιστοι 'τοτε' θα καταφεραν κατι.Φυσικα δεν λεει να τα παρατησεις,εχεισ κανει μια πολυ καλη δουλεια απο θεμα σασι,τροφοδοσια κλπ,το μονο που μενει ειναι μια ''καλή και ευκολοδουλευτη'' λαμπιτσα για να κανεις δουλεια πολυ πιο γρηγορα και ευκολα.Ευχομαι καλο κουραγιο και...υπομονη !!!

----------


## john micros

> Performer σε κατανοουμε ολλοι,η προσπαθια ειναι πανω απ'ολλα,τωρα το αποτελεσμα ειναι σχετικο,το πιθανοτερο ειναι να φας τοσο χρονο που στο τελος θα καταλαβεις οτι δεν παει..Δυστηχως οσο και να αγαπας το αθλημα καποια πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν.Το ζητουμενο σου θελει εργαλεια για να αποδοση,ΑΝ για καποιο λογο πετυχη να ξερεις οτι η τυχη ειναι πολυ με το μερος σου. Πιστευω πως πολλα παιδια εδω(και εγω καπου στο 1990) εκαναν προσπαθεια με το θεμα αυτο,αλλα ελαχιστοι 'τοτε' θα καταφεραν κατι.Φυσικα δεν λεει να τα παρατησεις,εχεισ κανει μια πολυ καλη δουλεια απο θεμα σασι,τροφοδοσια κλπ,το μονο που μενει ειναι μια ''καλή και ευκολοδουλευτη'' λαμπιτσα για να κανεις δουλεια πολυ πιο γρηγορα και ευκολα.Ευχομαι καλο κουραγιο και...υπομονη !!!




παρακαλω παιδια μην απελπιζεστε.....ειναι πολυ ευκολο αν καποιος το εχει κατασκευασει με τυλιχτα πηνια να ανεβασει φωτο για να δει τι πρεπει να κανει γιατι με τις λεξεις δυσκολα θα καταλαβει. εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και υπαρχει και αλλη λυση για να μην παει χαμενος ο κοπος και η λυχνια..... την λειτουργει παραλληλα και οχι πους/πουλ και λυνεται το προβλημα του. μπορει να βρει σχεδια εδω μεσα απο 6146 και θα βαλει ακριβως τα πηνια που εχει το σχεδιο. εαν θα επαιρνε π.χ. 50 w σε πους/πουλ θα παρει 40 σε παραλληλο. ειναι κρίμα επειδη εχει κανει τελεια μηχανολογικη δουλεια να το παρατησει.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> παρακαλω παιδια μην απελπιζεστε.....ειναι πολυ ευκολο αν καποιος το εχει κατασκευασει με τυλιχτα πηνια να ανεβασει φωτο για να δει τι πρεπει να κανει γιατι με τις λεξεις δυσκολα θα καταλαβει. εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και υπαρχει και αλλη λυση για να μην παει χαμενος ο κοπος και η λυχνια..... την λειτουργει παραλληλα και οχι πους/πουλ και λυνεται το προβλημα του. μπορει να βρει σχεδια εδω μεσα απο 6146 και θα βαλει ακριβως τα πηνια που εχει το σχεδιο. εαν θα επαιρνε π.χ. 50 w σε πους/πουλ θα παρει 40 σε παραλληλο. ειναι κρίμα επειδη εχει κανει τελεια μηχανολογικη δουλεια να το παρατησει.



Φιλε john micros με την RF δεν ισχυει το  copy/paste, δεν ειναι πχ aυdio, θελει ''αλλα κολπα'' για να βγεις καλα,ειδικά η 829 ειναι μεγαλο παιδεμα ....... με 6146 ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα,δεν λεω,αλλα σε Push/Pull παλι θα ειναι μπερδεματακι...Χιλες φορες καλητερα μια 4CX150/250 παρα αυτο που προσπαθει ο φιλος,,,Μακαρι να βγω ψεφτης,αλλα πιστευω πως αδικα τραβιεται με την εν'λογο λυχνια(και χωρεις τα απαραιτητα οργανα)...

----------

john micros (19-06-13)

----------


## john micros

> Φιλε john micros με την RF δεν ισχυει το  copy/paste, δεν ειναι πχ aυdio, θελει ''αλλα κολπα'' για να βγεις καλα,ειδικά η 829 ειναι μεγαλο παιδεμα ....... με 6146 ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα,δεν λεω,αλλα σε Push/Pull παλι θα ειναι μπερδεματακι...Χιλες φορες καλητερα μια 4CX150/250 παρα αυτο που προσπαθει ο φιλος,,,Μακαρι να βγω ψεφτης,αλλα πιστευω πως αδικα τραβιεται με την εν'λογο λυχνια(και χωρεις τα απαραιτητα οργανα)...



συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε ότι λες αλλά αν έβλεπε πως είναι τα πηνία τουλάχιστον θα ήταν βέβαιος ότι έχει τις σωστές σπείρες ,την φορά των πηνίων, τα ανοίγματα κ.λ.π.
για την 4cx150 διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου για 2-3 πραγματάκια. 1 πολύ υψηλές τάσεις 1500-2500 βολτ, πανάκριβη λυχνία :Smile: , βάση πανάκριβη και χρήση καμινάδας ,επιπλέον μπλοουερ, και μετασχηματιστή νημάτων. οι τάσεις είναι πολύ υψηλές για κάποιον που δεν έχει ξανά δουλέψει τέτοια πράγματα[ εκτός το χρήμα]. ίσως κάποιο παιδί από το φόρουμ μπορούσε να τον βοηθήσει. δεν θέλει κόλπα η λυχνία απλώς να ξέρεις τι κάνεις και δυο οργανάκια για τέλεια δουλειά. η απόφαση πάντως είναι δική του. ας περιμένει λίγες μέρες μήπως βρεθεί κάποιος και τον βοηθήσει.αν δεν τα καταφέρει ας την δουλέψει παράλληλα για να μην πάνε χαμένα τα υλικά και το σχέδιό της είναι πανεύκολο στην υλοποίησή του.κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη...ας το κοιτάξει με προσοχή και ηρεμία από την αρχή.να προσέξει πολύ την φορά των πηνίων.σε παράλληλη διάταξη τα πηνία είναι ....οδηγό 5 σπείρες με 1 1/4 της εισόδου πάνω από τις 5 σπείρες  και στο κέντρο των σπειρών ,και εξόδου  3 για την άνοδο και 1 κλειστή ολοκληρωμένη για την κεραία, η σπείρα της κεραίας θα είναι προς την μεριά περισσότερο του μεταβλητού.

----------


## performer

> Perfomer, νομίζω οτι έχει δικιο ο ΗΒ. Απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία (οχι με 829 αλλά με 2x504ΡΡ) , μετά από πολλες ωρες δοκιμων και προσπαθειων, κατάλαβα οτι το pll δεν μπορει να προσαρμοστεί απευθειας με ΡΡ λυχνιών. Με πολυ αυστηρή κατασκευή, εφτασα και εγω να παίρνω μια χαμηλή ισχυ ενώ ολα εδειχναν οκ. Φτιαξε ενα linear με μια λαμπιτσα (el84), ένα σταδιο, το οποίο ταιριάζει και δουλεύει μια χαρα με τα 7w  του pll σου και με αυτό δώσε στην 829. Η διαφορά θα γίνει αμέσως αισθητή, θα δεις. Επίσης, σημαντικό ρολο παιζουν τα rfc στα οδηγα, θα πρεπει να παρουσιάζουν μεγαλη αντισταση στην rf αλλιώς περναει ολόκληρη απο εκει και γειώνεται μεσω του πυκνωτη, συνεπώς δεν οδηγειται η λαμπα σου. Εγω, πρεπει να αλλάξω τωρα ολο το σασι για να χωρεσει και το σταδιο με μια el84 ωστε να έχω το λίνεαρ τετοιο ώστε να οδηγειται κατευθείαν απο το pll μου.



         Παναγιώτη. Επειδή υπάρχει η EL84 καθώς και η 5763 που είναι καθαρά λυχνία rf ανέβασε εάν σου είναι εύκολο ένα σχηματάκι για να δούμε 
πως γίνεται η σύνδεση με την 829b.Ασφαλώς θα γίνεται επαγωγικά αλλά πόσα πηνία χρειάζονται και ποια θα είναι η τοποθέτηση τους.

----------


## performer

> παρακαλω παιδια μην απελπιζεστε.....ειναι πολυ ευκολο αν καποιος το εχει κατασκευασει με τυλιχτα πηνια να ανεβασει φωτο για να δει τι πρεπει να κανει γιατι με τις λεξεις δυσκολα θα καταλαβει. εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και υπαρχει και αλλη λυση για να μην παει χαμενος ο κοπος και η λυχνια..... την λειτουργει παραλληλα και οχι πους/πουλ και λυνεται το προβλημα του. μπορει να βρει σχεδια εδω μεσα απο 6146 και θα βαλει ακριβως τα πηνια που εχει το σχεδιο. εαν θα επαιρνε π.χ. 50 w σε πους/πουλ θα παρει 40 σε παραλληλο. ειναι κρίμα επειδη εχει κανει τελεια μηχανολογικη δουλεια να το παρατησει.



   Γιάννη επειδή έγινε λόγος για τα τυλιχτά πηνία ανεβάζω κάποιες φωτό για να δείξω πως είναι τυλιγμένα τα πηνία μου τόσο της εισόδου όσο και της εξόδουDSCN0690.jpgDSCN0692.jpg

----------


## panayiotis1

> Παναγιώτη. Επειδή υπάρχει η EL84 καθώς και η 5763 που είναι καθαρά λυχνία rf ανέβασε εάν σου είναι εύκολο ένα σχηματάκι για να δούμε 
> πως γίνεται η σύνδεση με την 829b.Ασφαλώς θα γίνεται επαγωγικά αλλά πόσα πηνία χρειάζονται και ποια θα είναι η τοποθέτηση τους.



Bασίλη, είχα φτιάξει πριν απο καιρό ένα ενισχυτή με μια 504 http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=48007&page=7 ο οποίος υπάρχει ακόμα και τον δουλεύω με ένα pll 8-9w. Συνεργάζεται άψογα. Στην έξοδο δεν έχω στασιμα καθόλου, δουλεύει ρολόι. Εγώ δοκίμασα για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα να όδηγήσω το push pull με τον "μονό" ενισχυτή ---στην ουσία σαν βαθμίδα buffer--- και αυτόν με το pll. Eida τελειως διαφερετικά πραγματα στη γεφύρα εξοδού , πιο γραμμική αυξηση ισχύος και λιγότερα στασιμα. Δεν το δοκιμασα περισσότερο επειδή είναι μεγαλη η ισχύς της "buffer" (<12w) [δεν έχω αρνητική τάση και πρέπει να της δίνω λίγο παραπάνω φαγητό για να μην παπαρουνιάζει]. Ετσι λοιπόν πιστεψα οτι είναι απαραίτητη μια ενδιάμεση "λαμπατη" βαθμίδα και πλέον σκέφτομαι να το κάνω. Υποθέτω ότι αν αντιγράψεις το σχέδιο στο παραπάνω λινκ με την 504, θα σου βγει και στην el84. 
  Προφανώς θα σου πούν εδώ τα παιδια αν γίνεται ή αν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις κατι.

----------

performer (19-06-13)

----------


## john micros

> Παναγιώτη. Επειδή υπάρχει η EL84 καθώς και η 5763 που είναι καθαρά λυχνία rf ανέβασε εάν σου είναι εύκολο ένα σχηματάκι για να δούμε 
> πως γίνεται η σύνδεση με την 829b.Ασφαλώς θα γίνεται επαγωγικά αλλά πόσα πηνία χρειάζονται και ποια θα είναι η τοποθέτηση τους.




829BFMTXα.jpgενα σχεδιο στην εποχη την δικη μου απο τον χρηστο που το δουλεψε πολυ.αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξετε ειναι οτι η μπαφερ ειναι πολυ κοντα στην 829 και τα πηνια της εξόδου δηλαδή της κεραίας εισέρχονται μέσα στις αραιωμένες σπείρες της ανόδου.η συζευξη μεταξυ των βαθμίδων είναι επαγωγική και υπερκρισιμη.δεν παρεμβάλλεται καλώδιο RG8/RG213 για την σύνδεση.

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη επειδή έγινε λόγος για τα τυλιχτά πηνία ανεβάζω κάποιες φωτό για να δείξω πως είναι τυλιγμένα τα πηνία μου τόσο της εισόδου όσο και της εξόδουDSCN0690.jpgDSCN0692.jpg




καλά το κατάλαβα..... :Smile: προσπαθώντας να φτιαξης όσο το δυνατόν πιο τέλεια και σωστή κατασκευή έχεις πέσει σε σφάλματα..... πρώτον κοιτάς την λυχνία σου αν δουλεύει κανονικά και μετά πρέπει να παίξεις με τα πηνία σου ....η σύζευξη που κάνεις είναι τόσο πολύ χαλαρή που είναι σίγουρο ότι αυτοταλαντωνει και γι αυτό τα μιλιαμπερ αυξομειώνονται με την πάροδο του χρόνου. πρώτον τα πηνία της εξόδου θα είναι συνεχόμενες  χωρίς κενό στην μέση ,οι σπείρες αραιωμένες και μάλιστα ανομοιόμορφα για να συντονιστεί όπως είπαμε η κάθε λυχνία χωριστά μια και ο μεταβλητός σου είναι μπατερφλαι, ξυνης λιγάκι και λαμβάνεις λήψη κανονικά στο κέντρο των 4 σπειρών για να δόσης την ανοδική τάση.στο κενο που θα παρουσιάσουν οι σπείρες απο το αραίωμα θα εισέρχονται οι σπείρες της κεραίας και μάλιστα απο εκεί θα κανονίσεις και το βαθμό σύζευξης με την κεραία , βάζοντας περισσότερο η λιγότερο τις σπείρες μέσα [ενδιάμεσα] θα έχεις και την μέγιστη μεταφορά στην κεραία.επίσης το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει οι σπείρες της κεραίας να έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο από το πηνίο ανόδου και να είναι περασμένες πάνω από αυτό και στο μέρος περίπου όπου συνδέεται η τάση.μάλιστα τις μετακινείς λίγο δεξιά η αριστερά για να μην έχεις τα φαινόμενα να κοκκινίζει η να μπλεδιαζει το ένα σκέλος της λυχνίας  τα δε πηνία της ανόδου θα είναι πολύ πιο αραιωμένα και ασύμμετρα ως προς την αραίωση [δεν θα ασχοληθείς με την όμορφη τακτοποίηση των πηνίων].τα ρυθμίζεις εν λειτουργία με ένα εξ ολοκλήρου πλαστικό κατσαβίδι. η διάμετρο των πηνίων ήταν 1,5 cm αν και πολλοί τα έκαναν 2,5 cm. και πάμε στο οδηγό.....έχεις πάλι κύκλωμα σειράς με μπατερφλαυ , αποκλείεται να σου συντονίσει με τόσο χαλαρή σύζευξη....μην αφήνεις κενό μεταξύ των σπειρών, απλώς στο αραίωμα που θα κάνεις στις σπείρες του οδηγού στο κενό που θα αφήσουν θα εισέρχονται οι σπείρες εισόδου. θα έχεις πολύ ασύμμετρο αραίωμα στις σπείρες για να συμφωνήσουν με την ενδοχωρητικοτητα της  κάθε λυχνίας και δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολήσει η ομορφιά.το καλώδιο σύνδεσης με το PLL θα είναι RG213/RG8 και οχι RG58 και μικρού μήκους.ΜΗΝ ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ 15 ΒΑΤΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΔΗΓΟ ΠΛΕΓΜΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΑΣ.
ένας εύκολος τρόπος κατασκευής και συντονισμού των πηνίων είναι.....με το PLL σε λειτουργία με την 829 να ανάβουν μόνο τα νήματα,ΧΩΡΙΣ τάση στο σκριν και στην άνοδο ,βάζεις την γέφυρα σου στην μέγιστη ευαισθησία ώστε να έχεις μια κάποια ένδειξη ισχύος και πειράζεις μεταβλητούς και πηνία για να πάρεις την μεγίστη ισχύ που μπορείς.η όποια αραίωση των πηνίων η όποια αλλαγή στις σπείρες την κάνεις τώρα χωρίς τάση. επίσης εάν συντονίζουν τα κυκλώματα σου κανονικά θα το δεις από τον απότομο συντονισμό που θα κάνουν οι μεταβλητοί σου,αν έχεις μεγάλη διαδρομή του μεταβλητού για να έχεις έναν συντονισμό τότε συντονίζει κάπου αλλού και όχι στην συχνότητα του pll.επειδή έχεις μπατερφλαυ παίζεις πολύ με τα πηνία και όχι με τους μεταβλητούς.κανονικά χρειάζεσαιDSCN1099.jpgDSCN1100.jpg.....  αφου το συντονισεις τοτε δινεις τασεις και μαλιστα χαμηλες, οχι μαξιμουμ.οι λυχνιες δεν πεφτουν με λίγα κοκκινίσματα και δεν ειναι λιγοι οι οποιοι τις δούλευαν ελαφρώς κόκκινες.σου ειπαν μερικα παιδια να βαλεις EL84 πριν, γιατί και αυτοί είχαν πρόβλημα στην σύζευξη και στον συντονισμό των πηνίων οδηγού της 829 γιατι πρεπει να συντονιστουν στην συχνοτητα σου και μαλιστα με διαφορα φασεως μεταξυ τους. κανε μια προσπάθεια και τα ξαναλέμε.
τεσταρισε το pll αν το τρανζιστορ εξόδου δουλεύει κανονικά και δεν έχει πάθει κάποια ζημιά απο τυχόν αυτοταλαντωσεις...θα το δεις απο το ρευμα που τραβα.
αν βαλεις ενα μιλιαμπερομετρο στο τελικο τρανζιστορ του pll ρυθμιζοντας το οδηγο της 829 θα δεις μια ελαφρια μειωση στο ρευμα του,αν δεν γινεται αυτο τοτε το οδηγο της829 συντονιζει αλλου...

----------


## performer

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44460ενα σχεδιο στην εποχη την δικη μου απο τον χρηστο που το δουλεψε πολυ.αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξετε ειναι οτι η μπαφερ ειναι πολυ κοντα στην 829 και τα πηνια της εξόδου δηλαδή της κεραίας εισέρχονται μέσα στις αραιωμένες σπείρες της ανόδου.η συζευξη μεταξυ των βαθμίδων είναι επαγωγική και υπερκρισιμη.δηλαδή δεν παρεμβάλλεται καλώδιο RG8/RG213 για την σύνδεση.



  Γιάννη το σχέδιο αυτό και πολλά άλλα το έχω.Το πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν το μηχάνημα έχει πολλές βαθμίδες τόσο πιο δύσκολος είναι ο συντονισμός του και καθίσταται απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη κατάλληλων εργαλείων (grid dip meter κ.α) για τον συντονισμό και την ευθυγράμμιση των βαθμίδων. Αλλιώς θα παιδεύεται κάποιος όπως παιδεύομαι και εγώ και στο φινάλε τα παρατάς και τα έχεις να τα βλέπεις και ματώνει η ψυχούλα σου
τόσο για τα λεφτά όσο και για τον κόπο. Για αυτό είπα να κάνω  το linear με την  829b που έχει όλο κι όλο τέσσερα πηνία και δύο μεταβλητούς.

----------


## performer

> καλά το κατάλαβα.....προσπαθώντας να φτιαξης όσο το δυνατόν πιο τέλεια και σωστή κατασκευή έχεις πέσει σε σφάλματα..... πρώτον κοιτάς την λυχνία σου αν δουλεύει κανονικά και μετά πρέπει να παίξεις με τα πηνία σου ....η σύζευξη που κάνεις είναι τόσο πολύ χαλαρή που είναι σίγουρο ότι αυτοταλαντωνει και γι αυτό τα μιλιαμπερ αυξομειώνονται με την πάροδο του χρόνου. πρώτον τα πηνία της εξόδου θα είναι συνεχόμενες  χωρίς κενό στην μέση ,οι σπείρες αραιωμένες και μάλιστα ανομοιόμορφα για να συντονιστεί όπως είπαμε η κάθε λυχνία χωριστά μια και ο μεταβλητός σου είναι μπατερφλαι, ξυνης λιγάκι και λαμβάνεις λήψη κανονικά στο κέντρο των 4 σπειρών για να δόσης την ανοδική τάση.στο κενο που θα παρουσιάσουν οι σπείρες απο το αραίωμα θα εισέρχονται οι σπείρες της κεραίας και μάλιστα απο εκεί θα κανονίσεις και το βαθμό σύζευξης με την κεραία , βάζοντας περισσότερο η λιγότερο τις σπείρες μέσα [ενδιάμεσα] θα έχεις και την μέγιστη μεταφορά στην κεραία.επίσης το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει οι σπείρες της κεραίας να έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο από το πηνίο ανόδου και να είναι περασμένες πάνω από αυτό και στο μέρος περίπου όπου συνδέεται η τάση.μάλιστα τις μετακινείς λίγο δεξιά η αριστερά για να μην έχεις τα φαινόμενα να κοκκινίζει η να μπλεδιαζει το ένα σκέλος της λυχνίας  τα δε πηνία της ανόδου θα είναι πολύ πιο αραιωμένα και ασύμμετρα ως προς την αραίωση [δεν θα ασχοληθείς με την όμορφη τακτοποίηση των πηνίων].τα ρυθμίζεις εν λειτουργία με ένα εξ ολοκλήρου πλαστικό κατσαβίδι. η διάμετρο των πηνίων ήταν 1,5 cm αν και πολλοί τα έκαναν 2,5 cm. και πάμε στο οδηγό.....έχεις πάλι κύκλωμα σειράς με μπατερφλαυ , αποκλείεται να σου συντονίσει με τόσο χαλαρή σύζευξη....μην αφήνεις κενό μεταξύ των σπειρών, απλώς στο αραίωμα που θα κάνεις στις σπείρες του οδηγού στο κενό που θα αφήσουν θα εισέρχονται οι σπείρες εισόδου. θα έχεις πολύ ασύμμετρο αραίωμα στις σπείρες για να συμφωνήσουν με την ενδοχωρητικοτητα της  κάθε λυχνίας και δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολήσει η ομορφιά.το καλώδιο σύνδεσης με το PLL θα είναι RG213/RG8 και οχι RG58 και μικρού μήκους.ΜΗΝ ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ 15 ΒΑΤΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΔΗΓΟ ΠΛΕΓΜΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΑΣ.
> ένας εύκολος τρόπος κατασκευής και συντονισμού των πηνίων είναι.....με το PLL σε λειτουργία με την 829 να ανάβουν μόνο τα νήματα,ΧΩΡΙΣ τάση στο σκριν και στην άνοδο ,βάζεις την γέφυρα σου στην μέγιστη ευαισθησία ώστε να έχεις μια κάποια ένδειξη ισχύος και πειράζεις μεταβλητούς και πηνία για να πάρεις την μεγίστη ισχύ που μπορείς.η όποια αραίωση των πηνίων η όποια αλλαγή στις σπείρες την κάνεις τώρα χωρίς τάση. επίσης εάν συντονίζουν τα κυκλώματα σου κανονικά θα το δεις από τον απότομο συντονισμό που θα κάνουν οι μεταβλητοί σου,αν έχεις μεγάλη διαδρομή του μεταβλητού για να έχεις έναν συντονισμό τότε συντονίζει κάπου αλλού και όχι στην συχνότητα του pll.επειδή έχεις μπατερφλαυ παίζεις πολύ με τα πηνία και όχι με τους μεταβλητούς.κανονικά χρειάζεσαιΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 44462Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44463.....  αφου το συντονισεις τοτε δινεις τασεις και μαλιστα χαμηλες, οχι μαξιμουμ.οι λυχνιες δεν πεφτουν με λίγα κοκκινίσματα και δεν ειναι λιγοι οι οποιοι τις δούλευαν ελαφρώς κόκκινες.σου ειπαν μερικα παιδια να βαλεις EL84 πριν, γιατί και αυτοί είχαν πρόβλημα στην σύζευξη και στον συντονισμό των πηνίων οδηγού της 829 γιατι πρεπει να συντονιστουν στην συχνοτητα σου και μαλιστα με διαφορα φασεως μεταξυ τους. κανε μια προσπάθεια και τα ξαναλέμε.
> τεσταρισε το pll αν το τρανζιστορ εξόδου δουλεύει κανονικά και δεν έχει πάθει κάποια ζημιά απο τυχόν αυτοταλαντωσεις...θα το δεις απο το ρευμα που τραβα.



 O.K Θα φτιάξω πηνία με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεις και θα ποστάρω για νεώτερα.Το τρανζίστορ εξόδου του pll δουλεύει εντάξει. Μια φορά το έκαψα από στάσιμα.
       Σας  ευχαριστώ όλους που είχατε την διάθεση να ασχοληθείτε  με το πρόβλημά μου αφού για σας που διαθέτεται την ανάλογη εμπειρία και γνώση, τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα  ανάγονται ίσως σε μαθήματα νηπιαγωγείου.
       Δεν είμαι άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά.Έχω σπουδάσει σε ανώτερη σχολή ηλεκτρονικών πριν αρκετές δεκαετίες όταν ακόμη οι λυχνίες ήταν στο φόρτε τους. Δεν υπάρχει μέσω σύγκρισης επομένως με τις γνώσεις που έχουν τα σημερινά παιδιά αφού η τεχνολογία κάνει άλματα. Να αναφέρω για να καταλάβετε ότι τότε  τα προγράμματα των Η/Υ γράφονταν σε διάτρητες κάρτες. Δεν ασχολήθηκα  ποτέ  όμως  επαγγελματικά (έτσι τα έφερε η ζωή) και μου έμεινε η τέχνη ως χόμπι. Συγχωρέστε λοιπόν την ασχετοσύνη. Θυμάμαι κάποια γενικά πράγματα θεωρίας χωρίς να αγνοώ όμως τους κανόνες του ηλεκτρισμού.

----------


## john micros

> O.K Θα φτιάξω πηνία με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεις και θα ποστάρω για νεώτερα.Το τρανζίστορ εξόδου του pll δουλεύει εντάξει. Μια φορά το έκαψα από στάσιμα.
>        Σας  ευχαριστώ όλους που είχατε την διάθεση να ασχοληθείτε  με το πρόβλημά μου αφού για σας που διαθέτεται την ανάλογη εμπειρία και γνώση, τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα  ανάγονται ίσως σε μαθήματα νηπιαγωγείου.
>        Δεν είμαι άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά.Έχω σπουδάσει σε ανώτερη σχολή ηλεκτρονικών πριν αρκετές δεκαετίες όταν ακόμη οι λυχνίες ήταν στο φόρτε τους. Δεν υπάρχει μέσω σύγκρισης επομένως με τις γνώσεις που έχουν τα σημερινά παιδιά αφού η τεχνολογία κάνει άλματα. Να αναφέρω για να καταλάβετε ότι τότε  τα προγράμματα των Η/Υ γράφονταν σε διάτρητες κάρτες. Δεν ασχολήθηκα  ποτέ  όμως  επαγγελματικά (έτσι τα έφερε η ζωή) και μου έμεινε η τέχνη ως χόμπι. Συγχωρέστε λοιπόν την ασχετοσύνη. Θυμάμαι κάποια γενικά πράγματα θεωρίας χωρίς να αγνοώ όμως τους κανόνες του ηλεκτρισμού.



όταν ασχολείσαι με μια κατασκευή πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή και επιμονή, και εμείς που ασχολούμεθα με αυτά έχουμε φάει άπειρες ώρες για να φτάσουμε σε άριστο αποτέλεσμα.το μονο αρνητικο που έχεις η έλλειψη οργάνων για να έχεις οπτική ένδειξη και πας ψάχνοντας τι δεν πάει καλά.μπορεις να παίξεις ώρες με τα πηνία σου χωρίς να κάνεις ζημιά στην λυχνία με τον τρόπο που σου είπα.αυτό κάνουμε απο 50-5KWδεν δίνουμε τάσεις αν δεν έχουμε πριν συντονίσει τα κυκλώματα μας.
στο σχολειο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μάθεις τίποτα από αυτά.....τα μαθαίνεις δουλεύοντας και ασφαλώς πληρώνοντας.προχωρήσετο εχει τουλαχιστον ενδιαφερον..δεν υπαρχει ασχετοσύνη .....υπάρχει  μονο η εντριβή  με το αντικειμενο.....

----------

performer (19-06-13)

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη το σχέδιο αυτό και πολλά άλλα το έχω.Το πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν το μηχάνημα έχει πολλές βαθμίδες τόσο πιο δύσκολος είναι ο συντονισμός του και καθίσταται απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη κατάλληλων εργαλείων (grid dip meter κ.α) για τον συντονισμό και την ευθυγράμμιση των βαθμίδων. Αλλιώς θα παιδεύεται κάποιος όπως παιδεύομαι και εγώ και στο φινάλε τα παρατάς και τα έχεις να τα βλέπεις και ματώνει η ψυχούλα σου
> τόσο για τα λεφτά όσο και για τον κόπο. Για αυτό είπα να κάνω  το linear με την  829b που έχει όλο κι όλο τέσσερα πηνία και δύο μεταβλητούς.



το πους/πουλ μπορει να εχει λιγα πηνια  αλλα ειναι δυσκολο απο κατασκευαστικής πλευράς....και πρέπει να είσαι γνώστης το πως δουλεύει το κύκλωμα. για να ρυθμίσεις μηχάνημα με πολλές βαθμίδες είναι πολύ εύκολο και πολύ φτηνό σαν κατασκευή......θα σχεδιάσω δυο απλούς τρόπους και θα τους ανεβάσω γιατί σίγουρα θα το χρειάζονται και κάποιοι άλλοι.δεν είναι δυσκολα αν σου πουν ορισμένα κόλπα συντονισμού και αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο να δεις και να κατανοήσεις  πως δουλεύει το κάθε κύκλωμα.δεν βλεπω κανενα απολυτως λογο να τα παρατήσεις......τα εχεις ολα τα υλικα και περνας τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου με κάτι δημιουργικό.

----------


## performer

> το πους/πουλ μπορει να εχει λιγα πηνια  αλλα ειναι δυσκολο απο κατασκευαστικής πλευράς....και πρέπει να είσαι γνώστης το πως δουλεύει το κύκλωμα. για να ρυθμίσεις μηχάνημα με πολλές βαθμίδες είναι πολύ εύκολο και πολύ φτηνό σαν κατασκευή......θα σχεδιάσω δυο απλούς τρόπους και θα τους ανεβάσω γιατί σίγουρα θα το χρειάζονται και κάποιοι άλλοι.δεν είναι δυσκολα αν σου πουν ορισμένα κόλπα συντονισμού και αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο να δεις και να κατανοήσεις  πως δουλεύει το κάθε κύκλωμα.δεν βλεπω κανενα απολυτως λογο να τα παρατήσεις......τα εχεις ολα τα υλικα και περνας τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου με κάτι δημιουργικό.



    Αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον γιατί υπάρχει και άλλο μηχάνημα κατασκευασμένο πριν από το linear έτοιμο σχεδόν τριών βαθμίδων( EL 84- 5763- 6146B) το οποίο κάθεται ασυντόνιστο.
Επειδή απογοητεύτικα από αυτό προχώρησα στην κατασκευή  του linear με την 829B γιατί είπα μέσα μου, τι διάολο μια βαθμίδα είναι, δεν θα την συντονίσω;

----------


## john micros

> Αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον γιατί υπάρχει και άλλο μηχάνημα κατασκευασμένο πριν από το linear έτοιμο σχεδόν τριών βαθμίδων( EL 84- 5763- 6146B) το οποίο κάθεται ασυντόνιστο.
> Επειδή απογοητεύτικα από αυτό προχώρησα στην κατασκευή  του linear με την 829B γιατί είπα μέσα μου, τι διάολο μια βαθμίδα είναι, δεν θα την συντονίσω;



κανενα πρόβλημα βασιλη μέχρι αύριο θα το έχω ανεβάσει...σε αυτά το χρησιμοποιούσαμε και εμείς , με ελάχιστα έξοδα και χωρίς σχεδόν καθόλου εργασία.[εξοδα 5 ευρω].θα έχεις ένδειξη ισχύος και συντονισμού σε κάθε βαθμίδα.

----------


## p.gabr

Βασίλη διαβάζω όλα αυτα πού γράφηκαν 
Είμαι με τι κινητό τώρα καί εχω λίγες δυνατότητες Έγραψες ότι είναι προβλήματα για παιδιά νηπιαγωγιου καί θα μου επιτρέψει νά αε εππληξω

Γιάννη εσυ έχεις ασχοληθεί περισσότερο από μένα με τα fm καθώς καί πολλοί άλλοι εδω
Μου άρεσαν αυτα πού έδειξε αν καί ο τρόπος αυτός ενδείκνυται για μεγαλύτερες 
ισχύς

Εχω νά πώ το εξής..Δεν δέχομαι την άποψη οτι το pll δεν μπορεί νά οδηγήσει καί χρειάζεται λυχνια
Τα 7 βαττ είναι 7 βαττ  απ όπου καί νά προέρχονται καί αντιστοιχούν σε 18 βολτ στα 50 ωμ περιπου


Είναι θέμα προσαρμογής πού πρέπει νά ελεγχθει δεδομένου οτι η τάση πού χρειάζεται η λυχνία είναι μεγαλύτερη από 55βολτ RMS

Οι τάσεις αυτές πρέπει νά ταιριάζουν ώστε τι pll νά βλέπει 50 ωμ καί όχι αέρα καί κάπου είπε ο ιταβιττα εάν έχεις βάλει την γέφυρα στασιμων
Δύο βαρύ είναι αρκετά βρε φίλε εάν όλα είναι ταιριασμενα

Συγνώμη το θέμα είναι ημιτελή λογω συνδέσεων του κινητού , θα το συνεχίσω το βράδυ με μιά ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή

----------


## performer

> Βασίλη διαβάζω όλα αυτα πού γράφηκαν 
> Είμαι με τι κινητό τώρα καί εχω λίγες δυνατότητες Έγραψες ότι είναι προβλήματα για παιδιά νηπιαγωγιου καί θα μου επιτρέψει νά αε εππληξω
> 
> Γιάννη εσυ έχεις ασχοληθεί περισσότερο από μένα με τα fm καθώς καί πολλοί άλλοι εδω
> Μου άρεσαν αυτα πού έδειξε αν καί ο τρόπος αυτός ενδείκνυται για μεγαλύτερες 
> ισχύς
> 
> Εχω νά πώ το εξής..Δεν δέχομαι την άποψη οτι το pll δεν μπορεί νά οδηγήσει καί χρειάζεται λυχνια
> Τα 7 βαττ είναι 7 βαττ  απ όπου καί νά προέρχονται καί αντιστοιχούν σε 18 βολτ στα 50 ωμ περιπου
> ...



      Φίλε μου συγνώμη.Παρερμήνευσες τα περί νηπιαγωγείου.Το είπα μεταφορικά.Εννοούσα ότι ένα πρόβλημα που για μένα φαντάζει δύσκολο και  ανεπίλυτο,για σας που έχετε την γνώση και την εμπειρία είναι σαν θέμα νηπιαγωγείου.

----------


## p.gabr

Βασίλη εγώ το τόνισα επίτηδες ,γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλη ενότητα τα κυκλώματα αυτα καί οι γνώσεις μας πενιχρές
Δεν μου είπες εάν έχεις μετρήσει το ρεύμα οδηγού πλέγματος πού πρέπει νά είναι περί τα 15ma 

Το βράδυ βασίλη θα σου βάλω μιά κατασκευή πού τα δίνει όλα καί πιστεύω νά σου κανει

Φιλικα παναγιωτης

----------


## john micros

> Βασίλη διαβάζω όλα αυτα πού γράφηκαν 
> Είμαι με τι κινητό τώρα καί εχω λίγες δυνατότητες Έγραψες ότι είναι προβλήματα για παιδιά νηπιαγωγιου καί θα μου επιτρέψει νά αε εππληξω
> 
> Γιάννη εσυ έχεις ασχοληθεί περισσότερο από μένα με τα fm καθώς καί πολλοί άλλοι εδω
> Μου άρεσαν αυτα πού έδειξε αν καί ο τρόπος αυτός ενδείκνυται για μεγαλύτερες 
> ισχύς
> 
> Εχω νά πώ το εξής..Δεν δέχομαι την άποψη οτι το pll δεν μπορεί νά οδηγήσει καί χρειάζεται λυχνια
> Τα 7 βαττ είναι 7 βαττ  απ όπου καί νά προέρχονται καί αντιστοιχούν σε 18 βολτ στα 50 ωμ περιπου
> ...



κατά αρχάς μια πολύ μεγάλη καλησπέρα στον φίλο μου τον Παναγιώτη,φταίει οτι οδηγείς και ταυτόχρονα γράφεις πανο.....οχι το τηλέφωνο.θεωρεί τον εαυτό του νηπιαγωγείου και όχι τα κυκλώματα το παρανόησες [ σε συγχωρουμε].
τα χρησιμοποιείς Παναγιώτη απο λίγα βαττ εως KW.
όσο αναφορά την λυχνία EL84την έβαζαν επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να συντονίσουν το κύκλωμα εισόδου,  να γίνει η απαραιτητη προσαρρμογη του οδηγου και να δωθουν οι τασεις RF με διαφορα φασεως στα οδηγα της 829, και  δουλευόταν οπως /οπως χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι η 829 δούλευε πους/πουλ και αυτο φαινεται οτι ποτέ δεν έχουν παρει διπλασια ισχυ σε πους/πουλ απο την παραλληλη λειτουργια .
πάντα τοποθετώ εγώ προσωπικά ενα τυπικό εξασθενητή τύπου Π [μερικά db], και χωρίς να χρειάζεται για τον λόγο ότι πάντα το τρανζιστορικο βλέπει σε σταθερό φορτίο,ενω εαν λείπει με το πείραγμα των μεταβλητών του οδηγού η σύνθετος αντίσταση μεταβάλλεται σε ακραία επίπεδα.σε περίπτωση δε που η 829 για οποιονδήποτε λόγω αυτοταλαντωσει η παραγόμενη τάση RF δεν μπορεί να περάσει εξ ολοκλήρου στον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ περιοριζόμενη από το κύκλωμα Π.
ειναι πολλές φορές που λόγω κακού συντονισμού η αλλων παραγόντων , το τελευταίο τρανζίστορ εάν το μετρησεις π.χ. απο 80 hfe εχει φτασει τα 5hfe με όλα τα επακόλουθα.εχουν προβλημα καθαρα σε θεμα συντονισμου πηνιων και προσαρμογης των βαθμιδων μεταξυ τους.

ισως δεν θα επρεπε να τον εμπλεκης με τα βολτ/μιλιαμπερ κ.λ.π. γιατι δεν εχει παλμογραφο η βολτομετρο υψηλων συχνοτητων με ειδικο προμπ....οποτε τι να μετρησει;;; ειτε 10 ειναι ειτε 200 το απλο πολυμετρο εστω και ψηφιακο θα δειχνει αλλα /αλλων.

----------


## john micros

> Βασίλη εγώ το τόνισα επίτηδες ,γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλη ενότητα τα κυκλώματα αυτα καί οι γνώσεις μας πενιχρές
> Δεν μου είπες εάν έχεις μετρήσει το ρεύμα οδηγού πλέγματος πού πρέπει νά είναι περί τα 15ma 
> 
> Το βράδυ βασίλη θα σου βάλω μιά κατασκευή πού τα δίνει όλα καί πιστεύω νά σου κανει
> 
> Φιλικα παναγιωτης




σε προηγούμενο ποστ ειπα να μετρήσει το ρεύμα οδηγού και σκριν :Rolleyes: μην μας μαλώνεις....όλα θα γίνουν. :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Μπα  ΓΙΑΝΝΗ απογεΥμα ειμαι *παντα* σε καφε -πλατεια

ΡΙΧΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΕΔΩ
 Αφορα τους 75 μηζ και ας γραφει FM





την λυχνια ατην την γνωριζω γιατι την ειχαν κατι αστυνομικοι ασυρματοι και ειναι ανωτερη της 829

Μου αρεσει η βιδα στο τεφλον για την συζευξη εξοδου  :Biggrin: 
Μια σπειρα λιγοτερη σε οτι διχνει πιστευω να ειναι ολα καλα, και θα ηθελα και το κυκλωμα εισοδου παραλληλο οπως αυτο ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ   http://www.m0dgq.co.uk/images/4m%20amp.pdf

ΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΕΔΩ


Τα λεμε και παλι

----------

A--15 (19-06-13)

----------


## performer

> σε προηγούμενο ποστ ειπα να μετρήσει το ρεύμα οδηγού και σκρινμην μας μαλώνεις....όλα θα γίνουν.



    Γιάννη παρέλειψα να το αναφέρω.Το ρεύμα στο οδηγό είναι περίπου 15 με 20 ma και στο σκρίν γύρω στα 40ma
Τα μέτρησα με οργανάκια που έχω βάλει εν σειρά και στα δύο πλέγματα

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη παρέλειψα να το αναφέρω.Το ρεύμα στο οδηγό είναι περίπου 15 με 20 ma και στο σκρίν γύρω στα 40ma



οποτε εφ'οσον υπάρχει κάποιο ρεύμα και στα δυο ξεχνάμε την λυχνία....είναι ΟΚ, και πάμε στα υπόλοιπα.οπως ανέβασε ο Παναγιώτης πριν βλέπω για 75MC 2 σπειρες για κεραια ....στους 100 MC δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε 2.....αλλα εκτός αυτού μια διαφορά 25 MC που έχουμε παίζουν παρα πολλα ρολο.θα δω τι ανέβασε ο Παναγιώτης και τα λέμε [να προλάβω να τα δω].κοιτω και τα δικα μου αλλά ειναι σε έντυπη μορφή γιατί είναι πολλά χρόνια πίσω και το ψάχνω αν υπάρχουν.

εαν είσαι σε καφέ είσαι αδικαιολόγητος.... :Sad: έπρεπε να μας δινεις περισσοτερο προσοχη.

----------


## john micros

> Μπα  ΓΙΑΝΝΗ απογεΥμα ειμαι *παντα* σε καφε -πλατεια
> 
> ΡΙΧΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΕΔΩ
>  Αφορα τους 75 μηζ και ας γραφει FM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



εδώ θα έχουμε μια διαφωνία Παναγιώτη....για τους 75 χρησιμοποιεί παράλληλο συντονισμό στα οδηγα ενώ εμεις εχουμε εν σειρα οποτε δεν ειναι το ιδιο. επισης ο μεταβλητος της ανοδου δεν ειναι γειωμενος ενω στον Βασιλη ειναι,στο δικο μου οχι ,επισης υπαρχουν και κατι αντιστασεις εξισσοροπησης στο οδηγο....οποτε δεν μπορουμε νομιζω να μιλαμε οτι απλως θα αφαιρεσει σπειρες. τελειως διαφορετικά κυκλωματα.ευτυχως που ειπες οτι ειναι για 75 MC.
εμενα δεν μου αρεσει η βίδα αλλα ο ρελες που αν τον βάλουμε στους 100 MC με την παρασιτική  χωριτηκοτητα και το μηκος των καλωδιων θα εχουμε ενα ωραίο αυτοταλαντωτο με 829,επισης μου αρεσει η θωρακηση του ανεμιστήρα,αληθεια ποσους εκαψαν πριν το βαλουν;; .πρέπει να αλλαξει πολλα πραγματα για να δουλεψει παραλληλο συντονισμο

----------


## p.gabr

Εχω πει και αλες φορες κερναω καφε το απογευμα στους περαστικους

Ωραια λοιπον καλα παμε

προσεξε λοιπον κατι ..το ρευμα αυτο στο οδηγο 15-20ma πρεπει να το εχεις με οδηγηση 2-3 βαττ το πολλυ 
Eαν του βαζεις 7 τοτε αυτο σημαινει οτι βλεπει μεγαλη αντισταση εισοδου και πιθανο δεν λειτουργει καλα το pll 
Oπως ειπε και ο Γιαννης μια τερματικη αντισταση εκει ισως λυσει καποι0 προβλημα , αλλα εχω δει και αντισταση 5 κωμ στο δευτερευον του μ/τ εισοδου. 
Βασιλη ολες αυτες τις δοκιμες μπορεις να τις κανεις χωρις υψηλη ταση, και επισης στις δοκιμες με υψηλη να φροντισεις για μικρη ταση στα σκριν

καλη συνεχεια



Υ.Γ

ΓΡΑΦΑΜΕ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΜΑΖΥ  οκ  οτι λεγεται καλο ειναι

----------


## performer

> Εχω πει και αλες φορες κερναω καφε το απογευμα στους περαστικους
> 
> Ωραια λοιπον καλα παμε
> 
> προσεξε λοιπον κατι ..το ρευμα αυτο στο οδηγο 15-20ma πρεπει να το εχεις με οδηγηση 2-3 βαττ το πολλυ 
> Eαν του βαζεις 7 τοτε αυτο σημαινει οτι βλεπει μεγαλη αντισταση εισοδου και πιθανο δεν λειτουργει καλα το pll 
> Oπως ειπε και ο Γιαννης μια τερματικη αντισταση εκει ισως λυσει καποι0 προβλημα , αλλα εχω δει και αντισταση 5 κωμ στο δευτερευον του μ/τ εισοδου. 
> Βασιλη ολες αυτες τις δοκιμες μπορεις να τις κανεις χωρις υψηλη ταση, και επισης στις δοκιμες με υψηλη να φροντισεις για μικρη ταση στα σκριν
> 
> ...



Η αντίσταση μπορεί να μπει κάπως έτσι;
img022.jpg

----------


## john micros

βασιλη εγω θα πρότεινα χωρις να γινουν μεγαλες αλλαγες επειδη δουλεψα ακριβως το ιδιο σχεδιο με 829 και με 4cx250 αλλαζοντας μονο την λαμαρινα με τις λαμπες επανω οταν θα εχεις λιγο χρονο και διαθεση κανε τους δυο μεταβλητους να μην γειωνονται , βαλε τις δυο αντιστασουλες που υπαρχουν στο σχεδιο και εαν εχουμε καποιο καλυτερο συντονισμο και σταθεροτητα θα παμε να δουμε και τις σπειρες της ανοδου.οπως ειναι στην φωτο οι αλλαγες ειναι ελαχιστες και τα πηνια παραμενουν ως εχουν, εκτος απο τις σωληνες που εχω για πηνια δεν εχουμε αλλη διαφορα.

----------


## john micros

> Η αντίσταση μπορεί να μπει κάπως έτσι;
> img022.jpg



ναι ακριβως ετσι θα την βαλεις

----------


## performer

> βασιλη εγω θα πρότεινα χωρις να γινουν μεγαλες αλλαγες επειδη δουλεψα ακριβως το ιδιο σχεδιο με 829 και με 4cx250 αλλαζοντας μονο την λαμαρινα με τις λαμπες επανω οταν θα εχεις λιγο χρονο και διαθεση κανε τους δυο μεταβλητους να μην γειωνονται , βαλε τις δυο αντιστασουλες που υπαρχουν στο σχεδιο και εαν εχουμε καποιο καλυτερο συντονισμο και σταθεροτητα θα παμε να δουμε και τις σπειρες της ανοδου.οπως ειναι στην φωτο οι αλλαγες ειναι ελαχιστες και τα πηνια παραμενουν ως εχουν, εκτος απο τις σωληνες που εχω για πηνια δεν εχουμε αλλη διαφορα.



    Φίλε συγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς προτείνεις. Ποια λαμαρίνα με τις λάμπες να αλλάξω; Μεταβλητούς εννοείς τους baterflay οι οποίοι θα μείνουν στον αέρα; Είναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί πως αλλιώς θα στηριχθούν;Ποιες  αντιστασούλες να βάλω αφού δεν υπάρχει καμία αντίσταση στο σχέδιο;
   Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς πριν λίγο ξήλωσα όλα τα πηνία.

----------


## john micros

> Φίλε συγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς προτείνεις. Ποια λαμαρίνα με τις λάμπες να αλλάξω; Μεταβλητούς εννοείς τους baterflay οι οποίοι θα μείνουν στον αέρα; Είναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί πως αλλιώς θα στηριχθούν;Ποιες  αντιστασούλες να βάλω αφού δεν υπάρχει καμία αντίσταση στο σχέδιο;
>    Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς πριν λίγο ξήλωσα όλα τα πηνία.




βασιλη σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγο πισω εχω ανεβασει ενα σχεδιο με 2Χ6146 και μερικες φωτο,το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι αντιγραφη επαγγελματικου μηχανηματος και το ιδιο ακριβως το δουλεψαμε τοτε με 6146,829,4cx250 χωρις να αλλαξουμε τιποτα απο τα πηνια, το μονο που αλλαζαμε ειναι η λαμαρινα που ειχε επανω τις λαμπες. αυτο εχει τα ιδια πηνια με εσενα μονο που δεν γειώνονται οι μπατερφλαυ δυο αντιστασεις ακομα στο οδηγο για εξισσοροπηση και δυο πηνια στην εξοδο για αυτοταλαντωσεις.κοιταξετο λιγο να δεις ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες.τους μπατερ/φλαυ τους μονωνης με ενα κοματι πλαστικο τζαμι. και μενει μονο τα τυλιχτα πηνια που εχεις στην εξοδο γιατι δεν χωρα να βαλης τα loop.δεν εχει σημασια αν εβγαλες τα πηνια ετσι και αλλιως θα κανεις αλλαγες.προσεξε ομως οτι κανενας μεταβλητος [δικος μου] δεν γειωνεται, ενω οι δικοι σου ειναι γειωμενοι.κανε συγκριση μεταξυ των δυο σχεδιων να δεις.μιλω για αυτο....
FM 50 W   6146.jpgκοιτα και τις φωτο.αυτο το σταδιο οδηγουσε το τελικο λινεαρ KW.φτιαξε σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις οπως ειναι τα οδηγα πηνια για να αρχισουμε απο κατι το οποιο δουλευει αποδεδειγμενα. ειναι δυσκολο να παιξουμε με πηνια χωρις να υπαρχει dipmeter γι αυτο λεω ξεκινα απο αυτο.ειναι σχεδιο και κατασκευη της nautel οδηγουσε αλλο λινεαρ και εχουν γινει απειρες αντιγραφες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.το εχω και σε δικια μου σελιδα.οτι μετατροπη για λαμπες και να θελεις να βαλεις ειναι πανευκολο γιατι αλλαζεις ενα τετραγωνο κομματι λαμαρινας που εχει επανω τις λυχνιες που θες και στο καπακι του που ειναι ενα Γ βαζεις και μπλοουερ αν προκειται για 4cx250.
εαν θα προσεξης καλα θα θα δεις οτι ο μπατερ/φλαυ δεν γειωνεται και ετσι εχουμε δυο μεταβλητους σε σειρα με εναν αξονα.
[[[[το συμπληρωνω σταδιακα γιατι το προσθετο cool previws δεν ειναι συμβατο με την σελιδα και δημιουργει προβλημα σε μενα]]]

----------


## performer

> βασιλη σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγο πισω εχω ανεβασει ενα σχεδιο με 2Χ6146 και μερικες φωτο,το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι αντιγραφη επαγγελματικου μηχανηματος και το ιδιο ακριβως το δουλεψαμε τοτε με 6146,829,4cx250 χωρις να αλλαξουμε τιποτα απο τα πηνια, το μονο που αλλαζαμε ειναι η λαμαρινα που ειχε επανω τις λαμπες. αυτο εχει τα ιδια πηνια με εσενα μονο που δεν γειώνονται οι μπατερφλαυ δυο αντιστασεις ακομα στο οδηγο για εξισσοροπηση και δυο πηνια στην εξοδο για αυτοταλαντωσεις.κοιταξετο λιγο να δεις ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες.τους μπατερ/φλαυ τους μονωνης με ενα κοματι πλαστικο τζαμι. και μενει μονο τα τυλιχτα πηνια που εχεις στην εξοδο γιατι δεν χωρα να βαλης τα loop.δεν εχει σημασια αν εβγαλες τα πηνια ετσι και αλλιως θα κανεις αλλαγες.προσεξε ομως οτι κανενας μεταβλητος [δικος μου] δεν γειωνεται, ενω οι δικοι σου ειναι γειωμενοι.κανε συγκριση μεταξυ των δυο σχεδιων να δεις.μιλω για αυτο....
> FM 50 W   6146.jpgκοιτα και τις φωτο.αυτο το σταδιο οδηγουσε το τελικο λινεαρ KW.φτιαξε σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις οπως ειναι τα οδηγα πηνια για να αρχισουμε απο κατι το οποιο δουλευει αποδεδειγμενα. ειναι δυσκολο να παιξουμε με πηνια χωρις να υπαρχει dipmeter γι αυτο λεω ξεκινα απο αυτο.ειναι σχεδιο και κατασκευη της nautel οδηγουσε αλλο λινεαρ και εχουν γινει απειρες αντιγραφες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.το εχω και σε δικια μου σελιδα.οτι μετατροπη για λαμπες και να θελεις να βαλεις ειναι πανευκολο γιατι αλλαζεις ενα τετραγωνο κομματι λαμαρινας που εχει επανω τις λυχνιες που θες και στο καπακι του που ειναι ενα Γ βαζεις και μπλοουερ αν προκειται για 4cx250.
> εαν θα προσεξης καλα θα θα δεις οτι ο μπατερ/φλαυ δεν γειωνεται και ετσι εχουμε δυο μεταβλητους σε σειρα με εναν αξονα.
> [[[[το συμπληρωνω σταδιακα γιατι το προσθετο cool previws δεν ειναι συμβατο με την σελιδα και δημιουργει προβλημα σε μενα]]]



      Γιάννη τώρα κατάλαβα.Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι τα μηχανολογικά πρέπει να γίνουν σχεδόν από την αρχή.Οι μπατερφλάϊ που έχω είναι με άξονα δεν είναι με βίδα.Πρέπει να παίζει και αυτό κάποιο ρόλο. Όπως βλέπω στο σχέδιό σου ο μεταβλητός εισόδου είναι μονός. Αρνητική τάση βλέπω δεν υπάρχει. Εχει δυο αντιστάσεις διαφυγής πλέγματος μια στα 33ΚΩ και δύο εν σειρα 15ΚΩ. Υπάρχει και μεταβλητή αντίσταση καθόδου για αυτοπόλωση.
Τα πηνία για την εξουδετέρωση των αυτοταλαντώσεων είναι απαραίτητα; Με τι διάμετρο σύρματος γίνονται;
 Aυτοταλαντώσεις δεν πιστεύω να είχα γιατί χωρίς σήμα απο το pll με 65v αρνητικά και κανονική τάσεις στο σκρίν και την άνοδο δεν υπήρχε καθόλου ανοδικό ρεύμα σε οποιαδήποτε θέση των μεταβλητών εισόδου και εξόδου.Εάν αυτοταλάντωνε  το linear δεν θάπρεπε να έχω ρεύμα ανόδου έστω και ελάχιστο;
  Στο πηνίο που εφαρμόζεται η έξοδος του pll και στην ουσία είναι η είσοδος του linear δεν χρειάζεται μεταβλητό;
Ειλικρινά έχω πελαγώσει.Το πήρα πολύ πατριωτικά Προσπαθώ να ταξινομήσω στο μυαλό μου όλες τις υποδείξεις των παιδιών και είναι ανάκατα μέσα μου. 
   Θα πρέπει να ηρεμήσω λίγες μέρες και να αποφασίσω απο που να αρχίσω και που να καταλήξω.

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη τώρα κατάλαβα.Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι τα μηχανολογικά πρέπει να γίνουν σχεδόν από την αρχή.Οι μπατερφλάϊ που έχω είναι με άξονα δεν είναι με βίδα.Πρέπει να παίζει και αυτό κάποιο ρόλο. Όπως βλέπω στο σχέδιό σου ο μεταβλητός εισόδου είναι μονός. Αρνητική τάση βλέπω δεν υπάρχει. Εχει δυο αντιστάσεις διαφυγής πλέγματος μια στα 33ΚΩ και δύο εν σειρα 15ΚΩ. Υπάρχει και μεταβλητή αντίσταση καθόδου για αυτοπόλωση.
> Τα πηνία για την εξουδετέρωση των αυτοταλαντώσεων είναι απαραίτητα; Με τι διάμετρο σύρματος γίνονται;
>  Aυτοταλαντώσεις δεν πιστεύω να είχα γιατί χωρίς σήμα απο το pll με 65v αρνητικά και κανονική τάσεις στο σκρίν και την άνοδο δεν υπήρχε καθόλου ανοδικό ρεύμα σε οποιαδήποτε θέση των μεταβλητών εισόδου και εξόδου.Εάν αυτοταλάντωνε  το linear δεν θάπρεπε να έχω ρεύμα ανόδου έστω και ελάχιστο;
>   Στο πηνίο που εφαρμόζεται η έξοδος του pll και στην ουσία είναι η είσοδος του linear δεν χρειάζεται μεταβλητό;
> Ειλικρινά έχω πελαγώσει.Το πήρα πολύ πατριωτικά Προσπαθώ να ταξινομήσω στο μυαλό μου όλες τις υποδείξεις των παιδιών και είναι ανάκατα μέσα μου. 
>    Θα πρέπει να ηρεμήσω λίγες μέρες και να αποφασίσω απο που να αρχίσω και που να καταλήξω.




να αρχισω απο την αρχη βασιλη.σωστα καταλαβες.ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ.αρχιζω απο την εισοδο.οι δυοσπειρες δεν εχουν μεταβλητο.αυτον τον μεταβλητο που εχεις εσυ σε αυτες τις σπειρες απλως θα τον ξεγειωσης και θα τον χρησιμοποιησης για τα δυο πηνια του οδηγου.οι δυο αντιστασεις ειναι παραλληλα με τα πηνια και κανουν εξισορροπηση στην RF.επανω σε αυτες εχουμε ολη την ταση RF που χρειαζονται για να οδηγηθουν οι λυχνιες μας.τα δυο πηνια μας ειναι εν σειρα αλλα στο οδηγο τα σηματα μας ειναι με διαφορα φασεως.ο μεταλητος συντονιζει απλως στην συχνοτητα του PLL.η τυχον αραιωση των πηνιων θα γινει οταν το συντονισης με ταση και με οδηγο το μπλεδιασμα.παω στο πηνιο της εισοδου.δεν εχει μεταβλητο.ρυθμιζεις το PLLγια μαξιμουμ ισχυ οση βγαζει δεν σε ενδιαφερει πλεον.οταν οι δυο σπειρες μπαινουν μεσα π.χ. 2 χιλιοστα στα πηνια δινουν π.χ. 2 βαττ οδηγηση εαν μπουν 4 χιλιοστα δινουν 5 βαττ οδηγηση, δηλαδη απομακρυνουμε τις δυο σπειρες απο τα πηνια μειωνουμε την οδηγηση,βαζουμε τελειως μεσα τις σπειρες δινουμε ολη την οδηγηση που μας δινει το PLL.ασφαλως δινουμε τοση οση χρειαζονται και την μετραμε στο πιν που υπαρχει αναμεσα στις δυο 15 ΚΩ.με ηλεκτρονικο πολυμετρο για RF [250 MC] το οποιο δεν εχουμε οποτε παμε εμπειρικα και πολυ σιγα.ο ενας μεταβλητος που εχουμε στα οδηγα απλως τον ρυθμιζεις οταν θα εχεις την γεφυρα επανω και με αναμενα τα νηματα μονο.παω τωρα στην εξοδο εκει αφηνεις τα παντα ως εχουν....αλλα ο μεταβλητος σου δεν πρεπει να γειωνεται,πρεπει να ειναι παραλληλος μονο με τα πηνια σου και στις δυο ανοδους να εχουμε διαφορα φασεως.τα πηνια που εχουμε στην εξοδο εχουν πολυ σοβαρο λογο.εαν δεν εχεις καλη προσαρμογη με την κεραια σου δεν θα εχεις αυτοταλλαντωση,εαν οδηγης αλλο σταδιο ισχυος εαν ξεσυντονιστει δεν θα εχεις παλι αυτοταλλαντωση.το συρμα για τα πηνια ειναι 1,5 mm διατομη και τυλιγμενα σε μια μπαταρια ΑΑ.ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙ  ενα συνθετο φορτιο μονο οταν δεν υπαρχει συντονισμος, μονο τοτε.αυτοταλαντωση εχεις μονο οταν του δινεις οδηγηση για τον λογο οτι τα πηνια σου βγαινουν αλλου και δεν συντονιζουν στην βασικη συχνοτητα για αυτο και τα μιλιαμπερ ανεβαινουν σταδιακα, το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να δουλευει σαν διπλασιαστης η τριπλασιαστης.[ δεν μπορω να το ξερω απο εδω,θελει dipmeter]τωρα για τα αρνητικα που λες. δεχομαστε οτι λεει ο κατασκευαστης...τα μιλιαμπερ ανοδου στα -65 βολτ ειναι μηδεν και δουλευουμε ταξη C.αυξανοντας την οδηγηση με τις 2 σπειρες και με τον τροπο που σου ειπα [βαζοντας-βγαζοντας] θα δεις τα μιλιαμπερ της ανοδου να ανεβαινουν, πχ 30 μιλιαμπερ τοτε ρυθμιζεις με ακριβεια ολους τους μεταβλητους που εχεις για να παρεις την μαξιμουμ ισχυ στην γεφυρα.κατοπιν βαζεις τοσο μεσα τις 2 σπειρες ωστε τα μιλιαμπερ να φτασουν οσα λεει ο κατασκευαστης  π.χ. 130ma για την ταση ανοδου/σκριν που δουλευης.τοτε εχουμε φουλ οδηγηση και τα μιλιαμπερ μας μεσα στα ορια που δινει ο κατασκευαστης.τα κυκλωματα που ειχες δεν συντονιζαν με αποτελεσμα να αρχιζουν απο 20 και να πηγαινουν 130.μην πελαγωνεις δεν χρειαζεται, απο οτι καταλαβα ξερεις πως δουλευουν τα κυκλωματα και το μονο προβλημα σου ειναι πηνια που να συντονιζουν εκει που θες εσυ και  οχι εκει θελουν αυτα.επειδη εχεις φτιαξει το σασι τα πηνια της εξοδου παραμενουν ως εχουν μπορει να χρειαστει να προσθεσης μιση σπειρα η να ανοιξης λιγο το κενο τους.αυτο στο τελος εφ'οσον δουλευει το πους/πουλ.οταν δεν υπαρχουν οργανα πας ψαχνοντας.αποφασισε τι θα κανεις και τα ξαναλεμε.
με αυτο το βολτομετρο και το ειδικο προμπ μετρω την ταση RF ειτε στα οδηγα ειτε στο πιν των 15ΚΩ.DSCN1078.jpgP1160226.jpgP1160205.jpgμε τον παλμογραφο βλεπω και την διαφορα φασεως στα δυο οδηγα η στις ανοδους αν δεν εχουμε την σωστη διαφορα φασεως μεταξυ των οδηγων η της ανοδου τοτε εχουμε τα φαινομενα μπλεδιασματος η κοκκινισματος στις ανοδους ,η μια λυχνια γινεται φορτιο στην αλλη, και με το συχνομετρο η το dipmeter βλεπω την συχνοτητα που συντονιζει η εξοδος μου, και αν δω συχνοτητα 220 MCτοτε εγινε διπλασιαστης η αυτοταλαντωνει.μπορουμε επισης με τον παλμογραφο να δουμε και ποσο μας ενισχυει το λινεαρ. οτι σχεδιο και να δουλεψεις να εχεις φωτο απο αυτο γιατι μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις και το ολο κυκλωμα να εχει δουλεψει,οποτε αν κατι δεν σου δουλευει το κοιτας παλι γιατι κατι θα εχεις κανει λαθος και δεν πας ψαχνοντας οπως πας τωρα. τα λεμε... :Biggrin: 
o μπατερ/φλαυ δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο αν ειναι με βιδα η αξονα ....προσεχε ομως γιατι ο αξονας μπορει να εχει την ανοδικη ταση αν σπυνθηρισει οποτε θα πρεπει να εχεις βαλει μονοση με καποιο αξιοπιστο κουμπι η με μια πλαστικη προεκταση.

----------

performer (20-06-13)

----------


## performer

> να αρχισω απο την αρχη βασιλη.σωστα καταλαβες.ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ.αρχιζω απο την εισοδο.οι δυοσπειρες δεν εχουν μεταβλητο.αυτον τον μεταβλητο που εχεις εσυ σε αυτες τις σπειρες απλως θα τον ξεγειωσης και θα τον χρησιμοποιησης για τα δυο πηνια του οδηγου.οι δυο αντιστασεις ειναι παραλληλα με τα πηνια και κανουν εξισορροπηση στην RF.επανω σε αυτες εχουμε ολη την ταση RF που χρειαζονται για να οδηγηθουν οι λυχνιες μας.τα δυο πηνια μας ειναι εν σειρα αλλα στο οδηγο τα σηματα μας ειναι με διαφορα φασεως.ο μεταλητος συντονιζει απλως στην συχνοτητα του PLL.η τυχον αραιωση των πηνιων θα γινει οταν το συντονισης με ταση και με οδηγο το μπλεδιασμα.παω στο πηνιο της εισοδου.δεν εχει μεταβλητο.ρυθμιζεις το PLLγια μαξιμουμ ισχυ οση βγαζει δεν σε ενδιαφερει πλεον.οταν οι δυο σπειρες μπαινουν μεσα π.χ. 2 χιλιοστα στα πηνια δινουν π.χ. 2 βαττ οδηγηση εαν μπουν 4 χιλιοστα δινουν 5 βαττ οδηγηση, δηλαδη απομακρυνουμε τις δυο σπειρες απο τα πηνια μειωνουμε την οδηγηση,βαζουμε τελειως μεσα τις σπειρες δινουμε ολη την οδηγηση που μας δινει το PLL.ασφαλως δινουμε τοση οση χρειαζονται και την μετραμε στο πιν που υπαρχει αναμεσα στις δυο 15 ΚΩ.με ηλεκτρονικο πολυμετρο για RF [250 MC] το οποιο δεν εχουμε οποτε παμε εμπειρικα και πολυ σιγα.ο ενας μεταβλητος που εχουμε στα οδηγα απλως τον ρυθμιζεις οταν θα εχεις την γεφυρα επανω και με αναμενα τα νηματα μονο.παω τωρα στην εξοδο εκει αφηνεις τα παντα ως εχουν....αλλα ο μεταβλητος σου δεν πρεπει να γειωνεται,πρεπει να ειναι παραλληλος μονο με τα πηνια σου και στις δυο ανοδους να εχουμε διαφορα φασεως.τα πηνια που εχουμε στην εξοδο εχουν πολυ σοβαρο λογο.εαν δεν εχεις καλη προσαρμογη με την κεραια σου δεν θα εχεις αυτοταλλαντωση,εαν οδηγης αλλο σταδιο ισχυος εαν ξεσυντονιστει δεν θα εχεις παλι αυτοταλλαντωση.το συρμα για τα πηνια ειναι 1,5 mm διατομη και τυλιγμενα σε μια μπαταρια ΑΑ.ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙ  ενα συνθετο φορτιο μονο οταν δεν υπαρχει συντονισμος, μονο τοτε.αυτοταλαντωση εχεις μονο οταν του δινεις οδηγηση για τον λογο οτι τα πηνια σου βγαινουν αλλου και δεν συντονιζουν στην βασικη συχνοτητα για αυτο και τα μιλιαμπερ ανεβαινουν σταδιακα, το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να δουλευει σαν διπλασιαστης η τριπλασιαστης.[ δεν μπορω να το ξερω απο εδω,θελει dipmeter]τωρα για τα αρνητικα που λες. δεχομαστε οτι λεει ο κατασκευαστης...τα μιλιαμπερ ανοδου στα -65 βολτ ειναι μηδεν και δουλευουμε ταξη C.αυξανοντας την οδηγηση με τις 2 σπειρες και με τον τροπο που σου ειπα [βαζοντας-βγαζοντας] θα δεις τα μιλιαμπερ της ανοδου να ανεβαινουν, πχ 30 μιλιαμπερ τοτε ρυθμιζεις με ακριβεια ολους τους μεταβλητους που εχεις για να παρεις την μαξιμουμ ισχυ στην γεφυρα.κατοπιν βαζεις τοσο μεσα τις 2 σπειρες ωστε τα μιλιαμπερ να φτασουν οσα λεει ο κατασκευαστης  π.χ. 130ma για την ταση ανοδου/σκριν που δουλευης.τοτε εχουμε φουλ οδηγηση και τα μιλιαμπερ μας μεσα στα ορια που δινει ο κατασκευαστης.τα κυκλωματα που ειχες δεν συντονιζαν με αποτελεσμα να αρχιζουν απο 20 και να πηγαινουν 130.μην πελαγωνεις δεν χρειαζεται, απο οτι καταλαβα ξερεις πως δουλευουν τα κυκλωματα και το μονο προβλημα σου ειναι πηνια που να συντονιζουν εκει που θες εσυ και  οχι εκει θελουν αυτα.επειδη εχεις φτιαξει το σασι τα πηνια της εξοδου παραμενουν ως εχουν μπορει να χρειαστει να προσθεσης μιση σπειρα η να ανοιξης λιγο το κενο τους.αυτο στο τελος εφ'οσον δουλευει το πους/πουλ.οταν δεν υπαρχουν οργανα πας ψαχνοντας.αποφασισε τι θα κανεις και τα ξαναλεμε.
> με αυτο το βολτομετρο και το ειδικο προμπ μετρω την ταση RF ειτε στα οδηγα ειτε στο πιν των 15ΚΩ.DSCN1078.jpgP1160226.jpgP1160205.jpgμε τον παλμογραφο βλεπω και την διαφορα φασεως στα δυο οδηγα η στις ανοδους αν δεν εχουμε την σωστη διαφορα φασεως μεταξυ των οδηγων η της ανοδου τοτε εχουμε τα φαινομενα μπλεδιασματος η κοκκινισματος στις ανοδους ,η μια λυχνια γινεται φορτιο στην αλλη, και με το συχνομετρο η το dipmeter βλεπω την συχνοτητα που συντονιζει η εξοδος μου, και αν δω συχνοτητα 220 MCτοτε εγινε διπλασιαστης η αυτοταλαντωνει.μπορουμε επισης με τον παλμογραφο να δουμε και ποσο μας ενισχυει το λινεαρ. οτι σχεδιο και να δουλεψεις να εχεις φωτο απο αυτο γιατι μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις και το ολο κυκλωμα να εχει δουλεψει,οποτε αν κατι δεν σου δουλευει το κοιτας παλι γιατι κατι θα εχεις κανει λαθος και δεν πας ψαχνοντας οπως πας τωρα. τα λεμε...
> o μπατερ/φλαυ δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο αν ειναι με βιδα η αξονα ....προσεχε ομως γιατι ο αξονας μπορει να εχει την ανοδικη ταση αν σπυνθηρισει οποτε θα πρεπει να εχεις βαλει μονοση με καποιο αξιοπιστο κουμπι η με μια πλαστικη προεκταση.



    Γιάννη πολύ φοβούμαι ότι άρχισα να σε ζαλίζω και δεν το θέλω αλλά όσο μελετώ το σχέδιό σου άλλο τόσο μου δημιουργούνται απορίες και ερωτήματα.
   Εκεί η πόλωση των λυχνιών εξασφαλίζεται μέσω του ρεοστάτη των 500Ω. Στο δικό μου linear την αρνητική τάση δεν θα την χρησιμοποιήσω;
Η πόλωση μπορεί να γίνει μόνο μεσώ των αντιστάσεων 33Κ και των 15Κ+15Κ; Εάν στα πηνία εισόδου χρησιμοποιήσω για μεταβλητό το ένα μέρος του μπατερφλάϊ (μονωμένο από το σασί) έστω και αν έχει αξονα πειράζει; Βοηθάει η χρήση του  για να μη ανοίγω άλλες τρύπες.
   Τα δύο πηνία για την αποφυγή των αυτοταλαντώσεων έχει σημασία κρίσιμη που θα τοποθετηθούν.

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη πολύ φοβούμαι ότι άρχισα να σε ζαλίζω και δεν το θέλω αλλά όσο μελετώ το σχέδιό σου άλλο τόσο μου δημιουργούνται απορίες και ερωτήματα.
>    Εκεί η πόλωση των λυχνιών εξασφαλίζεται μέσω του ρεοστάτη των 500Ω. Στο δικό μου linear την αρνητική τάση δεν θα την χρησιμοποιήσω;
> Η πόλωση μπορεί να γίνει μόνο μεσώ των αντιστάσεων 33Κ και των 15Κ+15Κ; Εάν στα πηνία εισόδου χρησιμοποιήσω για μεταβλητό το ένα μέρος του μπατερφλάϊ (μονωμένο από το σασί) έστω και αν έχει αξονα πειράζει; Βοηθάει η χρήση του  για να μη ανοίγω άλλες τρύπες.
>    Τα δύο πηνία για την αποφυγή των αυτοταλαντώσεων έχει σημασία κρίσιμη που θα τοποθετηθούν.



δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα ξέχασε το. ναι η πόλωση εξασφαλίζεται μέσω του ροοστατη....σε σπινθηρισμούς επίσης βοηθάει γιατί αυξάνεται απότομα η πτώση τασεως σε αυτην μεταβάλλοντας την πόλωση και ρίχνοντας την ισχυ, επίσης σε απόλυτο βραχυκύκλωμα της ανόδου κόβεται το σύρμα της και γλυτώνουν τα πυρίτια και ο μετασχηματιστής. ΟΧΙ την αρνητικη σου ταση δεν θα την χρησιμοποιήσεις. μπορουμε να μετατρέψουμε το κύκλωμα και να δώσουμε αρνητική τάση αλλα έτσι όπως είναι αποφεύγουμε το RFC στο οδηγό πλέγμα που χρειάζεται και έχουμε ποιο ήσυχη και ποιο γραμμική λειτουργία. μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποίησης τον μεταβλητό άνετα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα αρκεί να είναι ΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣΣΙ. οχι τα πηνία αυτά μπαίνουν στην σειρά και ευρισκονται με διαφορα φασης και θα τα βάλεις όπως στις φώτο, έχεις κύκλωμα σειράς και όχι εν παραλλήλω και πολύ δύσκολα αυτοταλλαντωνει και μόνο σε ακραίες τιμές πυκνωτή [γυρω στα 250 pF] πράγμα που δεν έχεις. οι πυκνωτές που είναι στον ροοστάτη καιστις γραμμές να είναι κεραμικοί. ακομη η ταση στα νηματα για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα να την κάνεις με RG58 για τέλεια εξαλείψει βόμβου και θορυβου.
κανενα προβλημα οτι θες πες το. να τελειωσω κατι δουλειες και θα ανεβασω και αυτα που λεγαμε χτες. θα έχεις μια υποτυπώδη ένδειξη αλλα πολύ βασική και ο συντονισμός θα είναι παιχνίδι.
*την αντισταση ροοστατη την βαζεις στην αρχη στην μεγαλυτερη τιμη και μετα την μειωνεις σταδιακα ωστε να δωσεις την πολωση που θες.*

----------


## p.gabr

Γιάννη θα μου επιστρέψεις μιά διευκρίνηση  .Έγραψες για την σωστή διαφορά φάσεως στα οδήγα. Αυτή όπως καί ναχει ,όσο στραβά νά είναι τα πηνιο, λιγη διαφορά φάσης θα έχει απο 180 μοίρες .Αυτό πού αλλαζει είναι το πλάτος τής κάθε μιας  
Σε όλη την προετοιμασία είναι σωστό νά έχει  μετρηθεί 
Αν δεν έχουμε κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό η μέτρηση μεμονωμένα του ρεύματος κάθε οδηγού ξεχωριστά, είναι μιά καλή ένδειξη, εαν είναι ίδια 
Τελος εάν ο συντονισμός ανόδου είναι σωστός που αυτό συνεπάγεται οτι δεν υπάρχει χωρητική η επαγωγικη συμπεριφορά ,τοτε η διαφορά φάσεως μεταξύ εισόδου-εξόδου θα είναι 180 μοίρες.
 Αυτη η ιδιότητα, είναι ένας τρόπος έλεγχου καί αυτόματου συντονισμού ανοδικού κυκλώματος , πού έχει ειπωθεί στους ασυρμάτους
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post591251

 Για όλα αυτά  το καλύτερο όργανο έλεγχου είναι  το spectrum analyzer ,αλλά όχι για τους πτωχούς

Όλα καλά αναμένουμε συνέχεια

----------


## performer

> δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα ξέχασε το. ναι η πόλωση εξασφαλίζεται μέσω του ροοστατη....σε σπινθηρισμούς επίσης βοηθάει γιατί αυξάνεται απότομα η πτώση τασεως σε αυτην μεταβάλλοντας την πόλωση και ρίχνοντας την ισχυ, επίσης σε απόλυτο βραχυκύκλωμα της ανόδου κόβεται το σύρμα της και γλυτώνουν τα πυρίτια και ο μετασχηματιστής. ΟΧΙ την αρνητικη σου ταση δεν θα την χρησιμοποιήσεις. μπορουμε να μετατρέψουμε το κύκλωμα και να δώσουμε αρνητική τάση αλλα έτσι όπως είναι αποφεύγουμε το RFC στο οδηγό πλέγμα που χρειάζεται και έχουμε ποιο ήσυχη και ποιο γραμμική λειτουργία. μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποίησης τον μεταβλητό άνετα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα αρκεί να είναι ΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣΣΙ. οχι τα πηνία αυτά μπαίνουν στην σειρά και ευρισκονται με διαφορα φασης και θα τα βάλεις όπως στις φώτο, έχεις κύκλωμα σειράς και όχι εν παραλλήλω και πολύ δύσκολα αυτοταλλαντωνει και μόνο σε ακραίες τιμές πυκνωτή [γυρω στα 250 pF] πράγμα που δεν έχεις. οι πυκνωτές που είναι στον ροοστάτη καιστις γραμμές να είναι κεραμικοί. ακομη η ταση στα νηματα για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα να την κάνεις με RG58 για τέλεια εξαλείψει βόμβου και θορυβου.
> κανενα προβλημα οτι θες πες το. να τελειωσω κατι δουλειες και θα ανεβασω και αυτα που λεγαμε χτες. θα έχεις μια υποτυπώδη ένδειξη αλλα πολύ βασική και ο συντονισμός θα είναι παιχνίδι.
> *την αντισταση ροοστατη την βαζεις στην αρχη στην μεγαλυτερη τιμη και μετα την μειωνεις σταδιακα ωστε να δωσεις την πολωση που θες.*



    Γιάννη. Πρίν πάρω την απόφαση να αρχίσω το ξεμοντάρισμα (να βγούν οι μπατερφλάϊ και να τροποποιηθούν ώστε το κινητό μέρος να μη γειώνεται, να φαρδύνω τρύπες για τους άξονες για να μην ακουμπούν στο σασί και πολλά άλλα) να σε υποβάλω,θέλω να πιστεύω τις τελευταίες, ερωτήσεις-απορίες.
          1.  Πώς θα ξέρω ποιά είναι η καλλίτερη θέση του ροοστάτη.Από την ένδειξη των watt; από το ανοδικό ρεύμα; 
          2. Η μονάδα χωρητικότητος MMF ποια είναι; Είναι mF; είναι μF;
          3. Οι αντιστάσεις στα οδηγά είναι β αττικές ή όχι;
          4. Το ποτενσιόμετρο που ρυθμίζει την τάση ή το ρεύμα του σκρίν είναι απλό ή β αττικό;
          5. Πως θα καταλάβω ποια είναι η καλλίτερη θέση του μεταβλητού στο πηνίο για την αποφυγή των αυτοταλαντώσεων;
          6. Μπορώ στον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή εξόδου να προσθέσω σε κάθε οπλισμό απο ένα πυκνωτή 2200pf/2KV σε σειρά ώστε να μην έχω υψηλή τάση στους οπλισμούς όπως φαίνεται στο σχηματάκι;
img023.jpg
    Μπορεί να γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι ερωτήματα που απασχολούν και άλλους φίλους. Μένει λοιπόν η απόφαση της υλοποίησης του εν λόγω σχεδίου ή (εδώ ταλαντεύομαι ) αν πρέπει να δοκιμάσω πρώτα τις υποδείξης σου απο το ποστ #30 που δεν χρειάζονται επεμβάσεις στα μηχανολογικά.

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη θα μου επιστρέψεις μιά διευκρίνηση  .Έγραψες για την σωστή διαφορά φάσεως στα οδήγα. Αυτή όπως καί ναχει ,όσο στραβά νά είναι τα πηνιο, λιγη διαφορά φάσης θα έχει απο 180 μοίρες .Αυτό πού αλλαζει είναι το πλάτος τής κάθε μιας  
> Σε όλη την προετοιμασία είναι σωστό νά έχει  μετρηθεί 
> Αν δεν έχουμε κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό η μέτρηση μεμονωμένα του ρεύματος κάθε οδηγού ξεχωριστά, είναι μιά καλή ένδειξη, εαν είναι ίδια 
> Τελος εάν ο συντονισμός ανόδου είναι σωστός που αυτό συνεπάγεται οτι δεν υπάρχει χωρητική η επαγωγικη συμπεριφορά ,τοτε η διαφορά φάσεως μεταξύ εισόδου-εξόδου θα είναι 180 μοίρες.
>  Αυτη η ιδιότητα, είναι ένας τρόπος έλεγχου καί αυτόματου συντονισμού ανοδικού κυκλώματος , πού έχει ειπωθεί στους ασυρμάτους
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post591251
> 
>  Για όλα αυτά  το καλύτερο όργανο έλεγχου είναι  το spectrum analyzer ,αλλά όχι για τους πτωχούς
> 
> Όλα καλά αναμένουμε συνέχεια




ναι παναγιωτη συμφωνω  οτι θα υπάρχει λίγη διαφορά φάσεως απο τις 180 μοίρες είναι το γνωστό μπλεδιασμα ,εάν όμως το πιάσει με μεράκι και δεν βαριέται η σε τελική ανάλυση είναι " ψείρας " όπως είμαστε εμείς ,τότε πειράζοντας τα πηνία του θα φτάσει πιστεύω σε κατά 95% σωστό αποτέλεσμα.
συμφωνώ απολύτως για τις μετρήσεις ρεύματος του οδηγού .....μας είπε προχθές οτι μέτρησε με μιλιαμπερομετρο το σκριν και το οδηγό,[για να δούμε αν δουλεύει η λυχνία του] και απο οτι φαινεται ειναι σωστός στις κατασκευές του απο την ύπαρξη οργάνων στο εμπρός μέρος της κατασκευής του. γι'αυτο και τον παροτρύνω να συνεχίσει και πολύ σωστά το επισημαίνεις . αν ασχοληθεί πέραν της κατασκευής να δει το πως και γιατί δουλεύει ίσως τα βάλει μόνος του.πολύ σωστά το προτείνεις και το ποιο καλο στην περίπτωση ειναι οτι ειναι γνωστης και ξερει πως να κανει τις συνδεσεις του και πως δουλευουν τα κυκλωματα αυτα.
τωρα για τον αναλυτη.... :Wink:  εμεις μπορουμε επειδη ασχολουμεθα επαγγελματικα με το αθλημα να εχουμε 2-3 αναλυτες, σε ερασιτεχνικο ομως επιπεδο ειναι αχρηστο γιατι αμα θα δει μονο και μονο  την συμεριφορα και αποδωση του PLL του θα τα πεταξει στον τενεκε σκουπιδιων και το λινεαρ θα ακολουθήσει μετα.
μονο σε δανική μορφη γινεται ελεγχος γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι θα δωσει 6-7 χιλιαρικα σε ευρω για να ελεγχει ενα δυο λινεαρ  που θα κατασκευασει τελικα. και ειναι και το αλλο ....αν μπλεχτεις με το μικροβιο των ελεγχων και της τελειας λειτουργιας τοτε.........
πολυ σωστα οτι λες.... :Biggrin: 
[[[ η γυναικα μου λεει.....μαζεψε  :Lol: τα παιχνιδια σου ειναι 12 η ωρα να φαμε....οποτε καταλαβες....]]]]

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη. Πρίν πάρω την απόφαση να αρχίσω το ξεμοντάρισμα (να βγούν οι μπατερφλάϊ και να τροποποιηθούν ώστε το κινητό μέρος να μη γειώνεται, να φαρδύνω τρύπες για τους άξονες για να μην ακουμπούν στο σασί και πολλά άλλα) να σε υποβάλω,θέλω να πιστεύω τις τελευταίες, ερωτήσεις-απορίες.
>           1.  Πώς θα ξέρω ποιά είναι η καλλίτερη θέση του ροοστάτη.Από την ένδειξη των watt; από το ανοδικό ρεύμα; 
>           2. Η μονάδα χωρητικότητος MMF ποια είναι; Είναι mF; είναι μF;
>           3. Οι αντιστάσεις στα οδηγά είναι β αττικές ή όχι;
>           4. Το ποτενσιόμετρο που ρυθμίζει την τάση ή το ρεύμα του σκρίν είναι απλό ή β αττικό;
>           5. Πως θα καταλάβω ποια είναι η καλλίτερη θέση του μεταβλητού στο πηνίο για την αποφυγή των αυτοταλαντώσεων;
>           6. Μπορώ στον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή εξόδου να προσθέσω σε κάθε οπλισμό απο ένα πυκνωτή 2200pf/2KV σε σειρά ώστε να μην έχω υψηλή τάση στους οπλισμούς όπως φαίνεται στο σχηματάκι;
> img023.jpg
>     Μπορεί να γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι ερωτήματα που απασχολούν και άλλους φίλους. Μένει λοιπόν η απόφαση της υλοποίησης του εν λόγω σχεδίου ή (εδώ ταλαντεύομαι ) αν πρέπει να δοκιμάσω πρώτα τις υποδείξης σου απο το ποστ #30 που δεν χρειάζονται επεμβάσεις στα μηχανολογικά.



βασιλη η δουλεια του ροοστατη ειναι να ρυθμιζει την πολωση της λυχνιας δηλαδει τα αρνητικα της λυχνιας οποτε και ασφαλως ρυθμιζει το ρευμα. τα βαττ ρυθμιζονται απο τις τασεις ,ανοδικες/σκριν, απο την οδηγηση δηλαδη με ποσα βαττ θα το οδηγησης και τελικα απο τον καλο συντονισμο των κυκλωματων. στην θεση που ο ροοστατης ειναι στην μεγαλυτερη τιμη του τοτε το οδηγο βρισκεται πολυ αρνητικα σε σχεση με την καθοδο,οσο μειωνεται η τιμη του τοσο μειωνονται και τα αρνητικα της λυχνιας.
η μοναδα αυτη ειναι σε pF και ειναι χαρακτηριστηκο σε αμερικανικες κατασκευες και ειναι πυκνωτες για σασσι δηλαδη ενας τυπος φει θρου. αν δεν υπαρχουν την ιδια ακριβως δουλεια κανουν και οι κεραμικοι πυκνωτες [στο εγραψα στο προηγουμενο ποστ].συνιθησμενη τακτικη ειναι να τοποθετουμε [ οι ψειρες]  1000pF/4.700pF/10.000pFπαραλληλα σε καθε σημειο που θελουμε να γειωσουμε καποια RF.
οι αντιστασεις στα οδηγα ειναι 2watt και οποσδηποτε ΑΝΘΡΑΚΟΣ.δεν μπορεις να βαλης συρματος.[κοστος 0,32 ευρω οι δυο]
ειναι ενισχυμενο δηλαδη καποιο ποντεσιομετρο ποιοτητος,αλλα μπορεις να το παραληψεις αν θες και να δινεις ταση μεσω σταθερων αντιστασεων οπως εκανες μεχρι τωρα. ο λογος που το εχει ειναι οτι μπορει να ρυθμίζει την ισχυ των λυχνιων σε ολο το φασμα δηλαδη μπορει να κανει το λινεαρ απο 5 βαττ εως 50 βαττ χωρις να το ξεσυντονιζει η να πειραζει την οδηγηση. επισης βολευει εαν για οποιονδηποτε λογο θες να κανεις δοκιμες στο λινεαρ χρησιμοποιοντας χαμηλη ταση στο σκριν δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καψεις καποια λυχνια. το ειπαμε και εγω και ο παναγιωτης σε προηγουμενο ποστ να χαμηλωσης την ταση του σκριν οση ωρα συντονιζεις η παιζεις με τα πηνια σου. τα μαγαζια της αθηνας εχουν πληθωρα απο τετοια οτι ισχυ και τιμη θες. χρησιμοποιεις για την ρυθμηση της τασεως στο σκριν οτι κυκλωμα θες αναλλογα το ποσο τελειομανης και ψειρας σε τετοιες κατασκευες εισαι.μπορεις ακομη να δινεις σταθεροποιημενη ταση μεσω zener  ισχυος και τοση οση χρειαζεται καθε φορα που θες αυξηση η μειωση στην ισχυ.ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δεν υπερβαινεις την ταση σκριν που λεει ο κατασκευαστης για ουτε θα καταλαβεις για ποτε θα παρεις την λυχνια στο χερι....ειναι το πρωτο που κοβεται σε ολες τις λυχνιες.
5  η καλλιτερη θεση ειναι σχετικο οπως το θετεις.....εαν το κυκλωμα αποδεδειγμενα δουλευει στην συχνοτητα που θες τοτε θα βλεπεις μια πολυ αποτομη βυθιση στην συχνοτητα συντονισμου και με ελαχιστη περιστροφη του πυκνωτη...αν βλεπης οτι κανεις μεγαλη περιστροφη και εχεις ελαφρια βυθιση τοτε ειναι σιγουρο οτι το κυκλωμα σου συντονιζει καπου αλλου και καποια στιγμη θα υπαρξει πληρης αποσυντονισμος και αυτοταλλαντωση. πρεπει να ξερεις ποσες ακριβως σπειρες χρειαζεται το κυκλωμα σου και κατοπιν εαν δεν εχεις ακριβως τον μεταβλητο που χρειαζεται τοτε αφαιρείς τοσα φυλλα απο τον πυκνωτη ωστε στην συχνοτητα συντονισμου πρεπει τα φυλλα να ειναι τα μισα μεσα και τα μισα εξω. βαση τι λεει ο κασκευαστης αφαιρουμε τοσα φυλλα και μετραμε με αυτοP1280285.jpgP1280287.jpg να εχουμε τα pF που θελουμε.ποτε μα ποτε δεν ακουμε τι λεει οτι χρησιμοποιει ο αλλος και εξηγω....εστω οτι στους 100MC εχουμε συντονιζομενο κυκλωμα π.χ. 3 σπειρες με εναν μεταβλητο....επισης 6 σπειρες με εναν μεταβλητο...και τα δυο θα συντονισουν στους 100 MC αλλα το ζητουμενο Q θα ειναι δραματικο στην περιπτωση των 6 σπειρων .
6 μπορεις να τους βαλεις αλλα........δεν εχουν σταθερη λειτουργια για συνεχη χρηση .....αλλαζουν τιμη εν ωρα λειτουργιας.....δεν ειναι αξιοπιστοι αυτοι που κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο.για σωστη δουλεια καλιτερα να επιλεξης μονωμένη ντιζα η πλαστικη προέκταση. δουλευει αλλα.....αν μπορεις απόφυγε το αν μπορεις, γενικα μεχρι τους 20MC  οι πυκνωτες αυτοι συμπεριφερονται ανεκτα απο εκει και πανω λογω συχνοτητος γινονται δραματικοι απο αποψη σταθεροτητος. υπαρχουν ειδικοι πυκνωτες με βιδα για τετοιες δουλειες.επισης αν γειτονιαζουν με αλλα εξαρτηματα ειναι δυνατον να εισαγουν παρασιτικες χωριτικοτητες με τα γνωστα αποτελεσματα.ενα αλλο προβλημα που θα συναντισεις ειναι: ο μεταβλητος σου σε οποια θεση και να τον εχεις παρουσιαζει ακριβως την ιδια χωριτηκοτητα  ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΣΚΕΛΗ ,εκτος εαν εχει στραβωμενα φυλλα. θετοντας τους δυο πυκνωτες [κεραμικους] εκτος του οτι εχουν πολυ μεγαλες ανοχες +10% απο την αρχη δημιουργηται μια ασσυμετρια στο ολο κυκλωμα και εμεις συντονιζουμε με διαφορα λιγων pF.τοτε το καθε σκελος θα συντονιζει σε ελαφρως διαφορετικη συχνοτητα γι'αυτο λεω οτι πρεπει να τους αποφευγουμε. γενικα στα κυκλωματα RFπρεπει να γινομαστε ενοχλητικα ψειρες για αριστα αποτελεσματα.
κανονικα ολες οι τασεις πρεπει να περνουν μεσω τετοιων πυκνωτων....EMIFilter(FeedthroughCapacitor)118607883.jpgfeedthroogh.jpg η δουλεια τους ειναι να κοβουν την τυχον υπαρχουσα RF που υπαρχει εξ επαγωγης στα καλωδια μας.η χρησιμοποιηση τους επιβαλλεται δια ροπαλου σε συχνοτητες μεγαλητερες των 20 MC.η καθε κατασκευη βελτιωνεται τοσο οσο ενδιαφερον δειξη ο χρηστης για αψογη λειτουργια.

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη θα μου επιστρέψεις μιά διευκρίνηση  .Έγραψες για την σωστή διαφορά φάσεως στα οδήγα. Αυτή όπως καί ναχει ,όσο στραβά νά είναι τα πηνιο, λιγη διαφορά φάσης θα έχει απο 180 μοίρες .Αυτό πού αλλαζει είναι το πλάτος τής κάθε μιας  
> Σε όλη την προετοιμασία είναι σωστό νά έχει  μετρηθεί 
> Αν δεν έχουμε κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό η μέτρηση μεμονωμένα του ρεύματος κάθε οδηγού ξεχωριστά, είναι μιά καλή ένδειξη, εαν είναι ίδια 
> Τελος εάν ο συντονισμός ανόδου είναι σωστός που αυτό συνεπάγεται οτι δεν υπάρχει χωρητική η επαγωγικη συμπεριφορά ,τοτε η διαφορά φάσεως μεταξύ εισόδου-εξόδου θα είναι 180 μοίρες.
>  Αυτη η ιδιότητα, είναι ένας τρόπος έλεγχου καί αυτόματου συντονισμού ανοδικού κυκλώματος , πού έχει ειπωθεί στους ασυρμάτους
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post591251
> 
>  Για όλα αυτά  το καλύτερο όργανο έλεγχου είναι  το spectrum analyzer ,αλλά όχι για τους πτωχούς
> 
> Όλα καλά αναμένουμε συνέχεια




πολυ σωστη η παραμπομπη σου παναγιωτη......ισως θα ηταν καλο να μας απομόνωνες τα επίμαχα σημεια και να μας τα εδειχνες οπου χρειαζεται....
πολυ σωστος.....
ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ.....
σε ενα σχεδιο λυχνιας  μεγαλης ισχυος εξοδου παναγιωτη βλεπω οτι η καθοδος ειναι στον ΑΕΡΑ με εναν πυκνωτη και το ανασταλτικο πλεγμα κανονικα γειωμενο....λαθος σχεδιου/παραλειψη η σκοπιμοτητα; ειναι αυτο....
ασυρματος 1.JPGγια κοιταξετο οταν θα εχεις χρονο.για να δουλεψει ετσι αποκλειεται γιατι το ανασταλτικο θα παιξει τον ρολο της καθοδου και τοτε θα γινει παρτυ νομιζω ε;;;

----------


## john micros

*για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με την τάση που εμφανίζεται στον άξονα ενός μεταβλητού. σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορείτε να  * *βρείτε ντιζα προέκτασης/μόνωσης* *παίρνετε το μεταβλητό στα χέρια και πάτε σε ένα κατάστημα που πουλά πλαστικά σωληνάκια νερού η βενζίνης  για αυτοκίνητα ,* *και διαλέγετε κάποιο που να μπαίνει στον άξονα με δυσκολία. αφού το βάλετε στον άξονα το στεριώνεται* *με έναν πλαστικό σφυκτηρα, τώρα για την άλλη άκρη* *χρησιμοποιούμε τρις πόντους που έχουμε κόψει από ένα ποτενσιόμετρο με πλαστικό άξονα* *αφήνοντας 2 πόντους έξω απο το σωληνάκι  αφου το σφίξουμε με έναν πλαστικό σφιγκτήρα ,ώστε να περάσει από την τρύπα προσόψεως και να βάλουμε το κουμπί που θέλουμε.  *

----------


## performer

> βασιλη σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγο πισω εχω ανεβασει ενα σχεδιο με 2Χ6146 και μερικες φωτο,το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι αντιγραφη επαγγελματικου μηχανηματος και το ιδιο ακριβως το δουλεψαμε τοτε με 6146,829,4cx250 χωρις να αλλαξουμε τιποτα απο τα πηνια, το μονο που αλλαζαμε ειναι η λαμαρινα που ειχε επανω τις λαμπες. αυτο εχει τα ιδια πηνια με εσενα μονο που δεν γειώνονται οι μπατερφλαυ δυο αντιστασεις ακομα στο οδηγο για εξισσοροπηση και δυο πηνια στην εξοδο για αυτοταλαντωσεις.κοιταξετο λιγο να δεις ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες.τους μπατερ/φλαυ τους μονωνης με ενα κοματι πλαστικο τζαμι. και μενει μονο τα τυλιχτα πηνια που εχεις στην εξοδο γιατι δεν χωρα να βαλης τα loop.δεν εχει σημασια αν εβγαλες τα πηνια ετσι και αλλιως θα κανεις αλλαγες.προσεξε ομως οτι κανενας μεταβλητος [δικος μου] δεν γειωνεται, ενω οι δικοι σου ειναι γειωμενοι.κανε συγκριση μεταξυ των δυο σχεδιων να δεις.μιλω για αυτο....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44493κοιτα και τις φωτο.αυτο το σταδιο οδηγουσε το τελικο λινεαρ KW.φτιαξε σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις οπως ειναι τα οδηγα πηνια για να αρχισουμε απο κατι το οποιο δουλευει αποδεδειγμενα. ειναι δυσκολο να παιξουμε με πηνια χωρις να υπαρχει dipmeter γι αυτο λεω ξεκινα απο αυτο.ειναι σχεδιο και κατασκευη της nautel οδηγουσε αλλο λινεαρ και εχουν γινει απειρες αντιγραφες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.το εχω και σε δικια μου σελιδα.οτι μετατροπη για λαμπες και να θελεις να βαλεις ειναι πανευκολο γιατι αλλαζεις ενα τετραγωνο κομματι λαμαρινας που εχει επανω τις λυχνιες που θες και στο καπακι του που ειναι ενα Γ βαζεις και μπλοουερ αν προκειται για 4cx250.
> εαν θα προσεξης καλα θα θα δεις οτι ο μπατερ/φλαυ δεν γειωνεται και ετσι εχουμε δυο μεταβλητους σε σειρα με εναν αξονα.
> [[[[το συμπληρωνω σταδιακα γιατι το προσθετο cool previws δεν ειναι συμβατο με την σελιδα και δημιουργει προβλημα σε μενα]]]



  Στον baterflay της εξόδου χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο τα δύο σταθερά τμήματα; ένα δηλαδή σε κάθε άνοδο και το κινητό μένει στον αέρα; ή το ένα σταθερό στη μια άνοδο και το κινητό στην άλλη άνοδο της 829; Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα δύο σταθερά πρέπει να παραλληλιστούν οπότε θα έχω ένα μεταβλητό συνολικής χωρητικότητας 70+70pf ή χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το ένα τμήμα και το άλλο μένει ανενεργό;
 Ανεβάζω και φωτο απο τις αλλαγές. Φαίνεται η στήριξη του μεταβλητού της εξόδου πάνω σε πλέξυ γκλάς για την αποφυγή της γείωσης. Το ίδιο έγινε και με τον μεταβλητό της εισόδου.DSCN0696.jpgDSCN0697.jpgDSCN0699.jpg
  Περιμένω και αυτό που ανέφερες στο post #36.

----------


## SRF

Παρακολουθώ το θέμα από την αρχή. αλλα΄λόγο υπερβολικού φόρτου μέχρι τώρα, δεν μπορούσα να προσθέσω τίποτα, έστω στα γρήγορα! 





> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44404 Έχει αρκετό καιρό που κατασκεύασα ένα linear με την 829b (ήταν απωθημένο ετών) σύμφωνα με το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα που φαίνεται παραπάνω θέλοντας να αξιοποιήσω ενα PLL που είχα κατασκευάσει με τελικό το BLY92C και αποδίδει έως 15W.
>  Το linear αυτό ύστερα απο πολλές δοκιμές και αλλαγές σε πηνία αποδίδει μέχρι 30W.Οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας όπως φαίνονται και στις φωτό είναι 
> Ανοδική τάση 580V με 130mA
> Τάση προστατευτικού 180-200v
> Αρνητικά 65 V με 30mA
> Ισχύς εισόδου περί τα 6-8W
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44414 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44415 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44416
> 
> Τα ερωτήματά μου λοιπόν είναι 
> ...



Κατασκευαστικά έχεις κάνει προσεγμένη δουλειά, αυτό είναι εμφανές! Λες  έχεις 580V @ 130mA΅δηλαδή μόλις 75.4W Pa_in και βλέπεις σε μιά γέφυρα... ΠΟΙΑ δεν μας είπες... το πολύ 30W. Αυτό είναι μια απόδοση ~38% που είναι όντως πολύ λίγο για τάξη Γ! Ίσως σε μια ΑΒ1 να ήταν οριακά ανεκτό!!! Ταυτόχρονα όμως έχεις στα προστατευτικά μόλις 180 - 200V? Αυτό ούτως ή άλλως ρίχνει την απόδοση τελικά του ενισχυτή μας!!!  
Παράδειγμα δες εδώ  
P_eff_vs- ScreenV.JPG 
όπου *ίσως διαπιστώσεις και μιά τρομακτική ομοιότητα*, μόλις αναγάγεις την 3η στήλη στο πάνω μέρος, στο δικό σου μηχάνημα!!! 

Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι ότι αυτήν την στιγμή "έκαιγες" ισχύ αντί να την αποδίδεις! Προσωπικά, το πρώτο που θα συνιστούσα είναι.. να αφαιρούσες αυτούς τους ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΥΣ πυκνωτές (κυανού χρώματος) που έχεις βάλει σε σειρά με τους μεταβλητούς ανόδου! Ειδικά αυτοί οι... τύποι, ΕΙΝΑΙ απαράδεκτοι για RF και μάλιστα στα VHF!!! ΤΡΩΝΕ ΙΣΧΥ!!! Άποψή μου? Θα έβλεπες αύξηση αμέσως κατά 5-7W (~49% Eff) !!!   
Μετά είναι βέβαιο ότι τα πηνία εξόδου σου, είναι εκτός!  Εκεί θα χρειαστείς δουλειά, για να τα φέρεις σε σχέση με τις περιβάλλουσες χωρητικότητες, και εκεί είναι που όπως ορθώς αναφέρθηκε το κατάλληλο ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ όργανο λέγεται Grid Dip meter !!!  
http://g4rvh.files.wordpress.com/200...-dip-meter.pdf 

http://g4rvh.wordpress.com/2008/08/ 

Το "RFC" (όπως συνηθίζεται να αποκαλείται... από πολλούς) που έχεις φτιάξει είναι υπολογισμένο? Αν όχι, υπολόγισε το για XL ~ 2600Ω στο κέντρο της μπάντας ή και λίγο προς τα επάνω!!! Επίσης θα πρέπει να είναι ΑΠ' ΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ κολλημένο στο κέντρο του διπλού πρωτεύωντος πηνίου ανοδικού συντονισμού! Από την άλλη του άκρη, αμέσως θα έχει μια χωρητικότητα διαρροής προς γη, με ελάχιστη τιμή τα 33nF !!! 
Στην είσοδο αφαίρεσε σπείρες... ! Μόλις 2.5 ανά σκέλος αρκούν στην διατομή που υποθέτω ότι έχεις βάλει! Αλλοιώς πήγαινε σε 4 σπείρες (συνήθως στα σασσιά που έφτιαχνα ερχόταν στις 3.5 σε μένα με Dip meter αλλά & αλλοιώς συνδεδεμένους τους μεταβλητούς εκεί) σε διάμετρο 1εκ που θα αραιώσεις πολύ μετά! Μάλιστα θα τις 'ανοίξεις και τελικά λίγο, κατά τον συντονισμό τους ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΙΣΧΥ <2W για ελάχιστα στάσιμα (μιά γέφυρα συνδεδεμένη ενδιάμεσα από PLL - RF AMPLIFIER, νήματα & ΥΤ σβηστά & μόνο τα αρνητικά αναμμένα). 
Τις "ασσυμετρίες" των δύο επί μέρους λυχνιών θα τις φέρεις με τριμμάρισμα των πηνίων και μόνο!!! 
ΥΓ. Για το ερυθρίασμα της μιάς ανόδου... που όμως ΕΙΝΑΙ (?) ΑΥΤΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ πιστεύω... σκέψου ΤΙ διαφορετικό υπάρχει μεταξύ τους... ? Φυσάς αυτήν και όμως αυτή είναι που γίνεται ερυθρότερη? Ενώ η άλλη που δίπλα της υπάρχει απλά & μόνο... μια επίπεδη μεταλλική επιφάνεια... ΔΕΝ ερυθριάζει!!! Αυτή δηλαδή που ΙΣΩΣ (?)  σχηματίζει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα προς γη, συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα?  :Wink:  
 Αν είχες παλμογράφο για 100Mhz θα γράφαμε ίσως και καλύτερους τρόπους συντονισμού.., ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ!!! Αλλά... αλλά... !!!  :Smile: 






> κατα πρώτον η κατασκευή σου μηχανικά ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ αλλα....1 κανε ελεγχο  στην λυχνια σου μην τυχον εχει  κομμενο σκριν η οδηγο με ενα μιλιαμπερομετρο..τα πηνια της ανοδου εχουν προβλημα μερικες φωτο και σχεδιο για την συχνοτητα που θελεις αλλα θα εχεις προβλημα με τον χωρο.... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44434 *για να πάρεις μια ιδέα απο το ανοδικό κύκλωμα και να μην έχεις κοκκινίσματα και αυτοταλαντωσεις.οι δυο σπείρες στην άνοδο σου είναι πολύ λίγες μια και το κύκλωμα σου είναι πολύ μαζεμένο.θέλει grindeep για να το συντονίσεις, κάπου αλλού θα ταλαντώνει. το έχω δουλέψει και με 829 ακριβώς όπως το βλέπεις με άριστα αποτελέσματα.είναι πιστή αντιγραφή απο επαγγελματικό.*
> [[[ για το κοκκίνισμα τα πηνία εισόδου και της εξόδου ,εφόσον λύσης το πρόβλημα της αυτοταλαντωσεως , δεν πρέπει να είναι συμμετρικά, άνοιξε λίγο τις σπείρες στο ένα σκέλος.]]]]μην χρησιμοποιείς στην αρχη μεγαλες τασεις εαν δεν το εχεις συντονισει πληρως και σωστα, αρχισε με χαμηλοτερες.πρωτα ελεξε τα σκριν και οδηγα μην τυχον ειναι κομμενα, ειναι βασικο. νομιζω οτι θελει 4+4 σπειρες στην ανοδο, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως. καπου εδω μεσα κατι παιδια εχουν βαλει κατι σχεδια για ψαξτο και εκει.η λυχνια εφ΄οσον εχει ξεχωριστή πόλωση απο την στιγμή που την ανοιγης τα μιλλιαμπερ θα πρεπει να ειναι σταθερα.ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 25 WATT μηπως βγαινουν σε αλλη συχνοτητα και οχι στην βασικη.πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε βαλε 4+4 δοκιμαστικα γιατι νομιζω οτι θα βγαινεις στους 200 MC. η μια ακρη του RFC να ειναι κολλημένη επανω στο πηνίο με μικρο μήκος σύρματος και η άλλη ας έχει κάποιο μήκος.να προσέξεις επίσης την φορά των πηνίων [βασικο].







> βασιλη σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγο πισω *εχω ανεβασει ενα σχεδιο με 2Χ6146 και μερικες φωτο,το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι αντιγραφη επαγγελματικου μηχανηματος και το ιδιο ακριβως το δουλεψαμε τοτε με 6146,829,4cx250 χωρις να αλλαξουμε τιποτα απο τα πηνια,* το μονο που αλλαζαμε ειναι η λαμαρινα που ειχε επανω τις λαμπες. αυτο εχει τα ιδια πηνια με εσενα μονο που δεν γειώνονται οι μπατερφλαυ δυο αντιστασεις ακομα στο οδηγο για εξισσοροπηση και δυο πηνια στην εξοδο για αυτοταλαντωσεις.κοιταξετο λιγο να δεις ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες.τους μπατερ/φλαυ τους μονωνης με ενα κοματι πλαστικο τζαμι. και μενει μονο τα τυλιχτα πηνια που εχεις στην εξοδο γιατι δεν χωρα να βαλης τα loop.δεν εχει σημασια αν εβγαλες τα πηνια ετσι και αλλιως θα κανεις αλλαγες.προσεξε ομως οτι κανενας μεταβλητος [δικος μου] δεν γειωνεται, ενω οι δικοι σου ειναι γειωμενοι.κανε συγκριση μεταξυ των δυο σχεδιων να δεις.μιλω για αυτο....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44493 κοιτα και τις φωτο.αυτο το σταδιο οδηγουσε το τελικο λινεαρ KW. φτιαξε σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις οπως ειναι τα οδηγα πηνια για να αρχισουμε απο κατι το οποιο δουλευει αποδεδειγμενα. ειναι δυσκολο να παιξουμε με πηνια χωρις να υπαρχει dipmeter γι αυτο λεω ξεκινα απο αυτο. *ειναι σχεδιο και κατασκευη της nautel* οδηγουσε αλλο λινεαρ και εχουν γινει απειρες αντιγραφες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.το εχω και σε δικια μου σελιδα.οτι μετατροπη για λαμπες και να θελεις να βαλεις ειναι πανευκολο γιατι αλλαζεις ενα τετραγωνο κομματι λαμαρινας που εχει επανω τις λυχνιες που θες και στο καπακι του που ειναι ενα Γ βαζεις και μπλοουερ αν προκειται για 4cx250.
> εαν θα προσεξης καλα θα θα δεις οτι ο μπατερ/φλαυ δεν γειωνεται και ετσι εχουμε δυο μεταβλητους σε σειρα με εναν αξονα.



Καλά τα λες... γενικότερα... αν και διαφωνώ και στα πηνία εισόδου... αλλά & στα πηνία της ανόδου. αφού με 3 σπείρες 1.4εκ #2χιλ θα παίξει αραιώνοντας τις μάλιστα και αρκετά!!! Αλλά γιατί δεν αναφέρεις απ' ευθείας ότι οι φωτό που έχεις βάλει είναι το γνήσιο BF-50C της *GATES* 

BFE-50C-VHF-amp.jpg 

Gates-M5675-back.jpg 

Και δεν θα προσθέσω καν, ότι αλλάζωντας τις 6146 σε αυτό ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το σασσί με... 4CX250, θα πρέπει να υπήρχε και πυροσβεστήρας στο χώρο σας, ως απαραίτητο "συντονιστικό" ασφαλείας, για μετά το άνοιγμα των διακοπτών!!! 

Δεν καταννοώ γιατί αποφεύγουμε πολλοί εδώ, να λέμε πως και που βρήκαμε κάτι,λες και είναι "κακό", ή ακόμα χειρότερα ίσως και το θεωρούμε μειωτικό για εμας!!! Ή να χρειάζεται να βάλουμε ένα σχέδιο που "φτιάξαμε" εμείς απλά για να γράφει... "SPIRES" ενώ το πρωτότυπο ακριβέστατο υπαρχει διαθέσιμο στο διαδίκτυο ΚΑΙ αυτή είναι η πηγή μας... αφού άλλωστε οι φωτό που προσθέτουμε (με φωτοσοπσβησμένα βεβαίως τα αριθμογράμματα εξαρτημάτων) FM6146RCA_JohnMicro.JPG  είναι από εκεί που υπάρχει ΚΑΙ το ΑΡΧΙΚΟ & ΓΝΗΣΙΟ σχέδιο!!!  
http://www.pa.msu.edu/~edmunds/Tube_...ransmitter.pdf. 






> Στον baterflay της εξόδου χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο τα δύο σταθερά τμήματα; ένα δηλαδή σε κάθε άνοδο και το κινητό μένει στον αέρα; ή το ένα σταθερό στη μια άνοδο και το κινητό στην άλλη άνοδο της 829; Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα δύο σταθερά πρέπει να παραλληλιστούν οπότε θα έχω ένα μεταβλητό συνολικής χωρητικότητας 70+70pf ή χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το ένα τμήμα και το άλλο μένει ανενεργό;
>  Ανεβάζω και φωτο απο τις αλλαγές. Φαίνεται η στήριξη του μεταβλητού της εξόδου πάνω σε πλέξυ γκλάς για την αποφυγή της γείωσης. Το ίδιο έγινε και με τον μεταβλητό της εισόδου.DSCN0696.jpgDSCN0697.jpgDSCN0699.jpg
>   Περιμένω και αυτό που ανέφερες στο post #36.



Όπως έχουμε γράψει και αλλού η διάταξη αυτών των πυκνωτών ΔΕΝ αλλάζει αν είναι με ή χωρίς τον ρότορά τους γειωμένο!!!

----------


## john micros

> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα από την αρχή. αλλα΄λόγο υπερβολικού φόρτου μέχρι τώρα, δεν μπορούσα να προσθέσω τίποτα, έστω στα γρήγορα! 
> 
> 
> 
> Κατασκευαστικά έχεις κάνει προσεγμένη δουλειά, αυτό είναι εμφανές! Λες  έχεις 580V @ 130mA΅δηλαδή μόλις 75.4W Pa_in και βλέπεις σε μιά γέφυρα... ΠΟΙΑ δεν μας είπες... το πολύ 30W. Αυτό είναι μια απόδοση ~38% που είναι όντως πολύ λίγο για τάξη Γ! Ίσως σε μια ΑΒ1 να ήταν οριακά ανεκτό!!! Ταυτόχρονα όμως έχεις στα προστατευτικά μόλις 180 - 200V? Αυτό ούτως ή άλλως ρίχνει την απόδοση τελικά του ενισχυτή μας!!!  
> Παράδειγμα δες εδώ  
> P_eff_vs- ScreenV.JPG 
> όπου *ίσως διαπιστώσεις και μιά τρομακτική ομοιότητα*, μόλις αναγάγεις την 3η στήλη στο πάνω μέρος, στο δικό σου μηχάνημα!!! 
> 
> ...




οπου RF και SRF καλημερα
Δεν καταννοώ γιατί αποφεύγουμε πολλοί εδώ, να λέμε πως και που βρήκαμε κάτι,λες και είναι "κακό", ή ακόμα χειρότερα ίσως και το θεωρούμε μειωτικό για εμας!!! Ή να χρειάζεται να βάλουμε ένα σχέδιο που "φτιάξαμε" εμείς απλά για να γράφει... "SPIRES" ενώ το προτότυπο ακριβέστατο υπαρ΄χει διαθέσιμο στο διασδίκτυο ΚΑΙ αυτή είναι η πηγή μας... αφού άλλωστε οι φωτό που προσθέτουμε είναι από εκεί που υπάρχει ΚΑΙ το ΑΡΧΙΚΟ & ΓΝΗΣΙΟ σχέδιο!!! 
http://www.pa.msu.edu/~edmunds/Tube_...ransmitter.pdf. 
Ένα λινεαρ με δυο 6146 κατασκευή GATES RADIO COMPANY  με έδρα το Ιλινόις  [ILLINOIS ] και είναι η οδηγός βαθμίδα του μοντέλου   Μ 5677 που βγάζουν 50 βαττ για την οδήγηση της τελικής ενισχυτριας των 5 KW.είναι μια κατασκευή του 1951, το οποίο βρίσκεται ακόμη σε λειτουργία σαν εφεδρικό σύστημα το οποίο σύντομα θα αντικατασταθεί από ένα ψηφιακό της NAYTEL με ισχύ 20 KW.είναι από τα κομμάτια τα οποία δουλεύτηκαν πολύ σαν οδηγείς βαθμίδες ενισχυτών ισχύος.σωστή κατασκευή για εκείνη την εποχή.τώρα έχουν αντικατασταθεί από στερεάς  κατασκευής μονάδες.
πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να παραπεμπω καποιον απο εδω μεσα σε δικημου σελιδα......νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα.......

Καλά τα λες... γενικότερα... αν και διαφωνώ και στα πηνία εισόδου... αλλά & στα πηνία της ανόδου. αφού με 3 σπείρες 1.4χιλ #2χιλ θα παίξει αραιώνοντας τις μάλιστα και αρκετά!!! Αλλά γιατί δεν αναφέρεις απ' ευθείας ότι οι φωτό που έχεις βάλει είναι το γνήσιο BF-50C της *GATES*
και εσυ καλα τα  λες Γιωργο........αλλα του δινω μια κατεύθυνση για την διαταξη των πηνιων και απο εκει και περα νομιζω οτι θα δουμε.....δεν ειμαι μαντης ουτε θεος να ξερω ποσα pF ειναι οι μεταβλητοι του......απο αυτον που βλεπω στην τελευταια φωτο επανω στο πλαστικο τζαμι πρεπει να ειναι 140 pF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! οποτε πρεπει να βγαλη φυλλα η να βαλει 7+7 σπειρες. τωρα για να βλεπω λαθος ειναι ......δυσκολο. 
Όπως έχουμε γράψει και αλλού η διάταξη αυτών των πυκνωτών ΔΕΝ αλλάζει αν είναι με ή χωρίς τον ρότορά τους γειωμένο!!!
νομιζω οτι αλλαζει γιωργο .......στην μια περιπτωση εχεις ενα συντονιζομενο κυκλωμα με το σασσι σου......στην δευτερη περιπτωση συντονιζομενο κυκλωμα μεταξυ των πηνιων.....

Γιωργο .....αυτο το ζηταμε οταν εχουμε τεχνιτο φορτιο και οχι κεραια....αλλωστε η γεφυρα δουλευει σωστα;;;;; η ειναι καμενα τα διοδακια;;;;;ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εξ αποστασεως διαγνωση και επισκευη....γι'αυτο λεω *
φτιαξε αυτο.*_Κατασκευαστικά έχεις κάνει προσεγμένη δουλειά, αυτό είναι εμφανές! Λες έχεις 580V @ 130mA΅δηλαδή μόλις 75.4W Pa_in και βλέπεις σε μιά γέφυρα... ΠΟΙΑ δεν μας είπες... το πολύ 30W. Αυτό είναι μια απόδοση ~38% που είναι όντως πολύ λίγο για τάξη Γ! Ίσως σε μια ΑΒ1 να ήταν οριακά ανεκτό!!! Ταυτόχρονα όμως έχεις στα προστατευτικά μόλις 180 - 200V? Αυτό ούτως ή άλλως ρίχνει την απόδοση τελικά του ενισχυτή μας!!!_ 
_Παράδειγμα δες εδώ_

----------


## john micros

νομιζω Γιωργο οτι πρεπει να λαβεις υπ'οψιν μερικα πραγματα .....γνωσεις αυτου που το κατακευαζει .....εμειρια....οργανα....ποσο καιρο εχεις να ασχοληθει με .....ηλεκτρονικα/κατασκευες......τωρα για τους υπολογισμους....αν μπορουσε να υπολογιζει ασφαλως δεν θα ρωταγε ουτε θα ειχε το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα....το ειπε ο Βασιλης απο την πρωτη στιγμη οτι εχει πολλα χρονια να πιασει κολλητηρι [ασχετα αν στην μηχανοδουλεια του ειναι γρηγορος και τελειος]
_Το "RFC" (όπως συνηθίζεται να αποκαλείται... από πολλούς) που έχεις φτιάξει είναι υπολογισμένο? Αν όχι, υπολόγισε το για XL ~ 2600Ω στο κέντρο της μπάντας ή και λίγο προς τα επάνω!!! Επίσης θα πρέπει να είναι ΑΠ' ΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ κολλημένο στο κέντρο του διπλού πρωτεύωντος πηνίου ανοδικού συντονισμού! Από την άλλη του άκρη, αμέσως θα έχει μια χωρητικότητα διαρροής προς γη, με ελάχιστη τιμή τα 33nF !!!_ 
_Στην είσοδο αφαίρεσε σπείρες... ! Μόλις 2.5 ανά σκέλος αρκούν στην διατομή που υποθέτω ότι έχεις βάλει! Αλλοιώς πήγαινε σε 4 σπείρες (συνήθως στα σασσιά που έφτιαχνα ερχόταν στις 3.5 σε μένα με Dip meter αλλά & αλλοιώς συνδεδεμένους τους μεταβλητούς εκεί) σε διάμετρο 1εκ που θα αραιώσεις πολύ μετά! Μάλιστα θα τις 'ανοίξεις και τελικά λίγο, κατά τον συντονισμό τους ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΙΣΧΥ <2W για ελάχιστα στάσιμα (μιά γέφυρα συνδεδεμένη ενδιάμεσα από PLL - RF AMPLIFIER, νήματα & ΥΤ σβηστά & μόνο τα αρνητικά αναμμένα)._ 
_Τις "ασσυμετρίες" των δύο επί μέρους λυχνιών θα τις φέρεις με τριμμάρισμα των πηνίων και μόνο!!_

_αυτοι οι υπολογισμοι .......μηπως θα μπορουσε να ασχοληθει αφου καταφερουμε να παρουμε μια συνεχη και σωστη λειτουργια της λυχνιας.....γιατι νομιζω οτι αν τον μπερδέψουμε την στιγμη που δεν δουλευει τιποτα......τοτε θα το παει βολτα στην θαλασσα.

​βασιλη θα το σκαναρω και θα το ανεβασω δεν το ξεχασα απλως εχω δυο θηρια εδω και ειναι και ψιλογιορτουλες.....

_πυκνωτης 1.jpg ειναι ο κατω δεξια πως καταντησε απο την αφαιρεση των φυλλων.......

----------


## john micros

> Στον baterflay της εξόδου χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο τα δύο σταθερά τμήματα; ένα δηλαδή σε κάθε άνοδο και το κινητό μένει στον αέρα; ή το ένα σταθερό στη μια άνοδο και το κινητό στην άλλη άνοδο της 829; Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα δύο σταθερά πρέπει να παραλληλιστούν οπότε θα έχω ένα μεταβλητό συνολικής χωρητικότητας 70+70pf ή χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το ένα τμήμα και το άλλο μένει ανενεργό;
>  Ανεβάζω και φωτο απο τις αλλαγές. Φαίνεται η στήριξη του μεταβλητού της εξόδου πάνω σε πλέξυ γκλάς για την αποφυγή της γείωσης. Το ίδιο έγινε και με τον μεταβλητό της εισόδου.DSCN0696.jpgDSCN0697.jpgDSCN0699.jpg
>   Περιμένω και αυτό που ανέφερες στο post #36.



Βασιλη οι πυκνωτες σου θα ειναι εν *σειρα*,  δεν θα παραλληλησεις τιποτα......συνολικη χωριτηκοτητα 35 pF.αν ειναι 70 pF ο καθε ενας οπως λες. παντως εγω τους κανω για 2 Χ140 pF.αν βρω μια φωτο θα την ανεβασω να δεις πως εκανα εναν ολοιδιο που χρησιμοποιησα. κανονικα τους μετρω με γεφυρα για να ξερω ποσα pFειναι. στο σχεδιο φαινεται καθαρα αλλα και στην κατασκευη οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενοι εν σειρα.*για τον μεταβλητο της κεραιας την γειωση του καθως και για τον κοννεκτορα της κεραιας θα βαλεις ενα λαμαρινακι τυπου Γ και ολα αυτα θα είναι εκει στεραιωμενα.*

----------


## performer

Παιδιά πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν ξέρω τελικά τι να πιάσω και τι να αφήσω. Αυτή την στιγμή το μόνο που έκανα είναι να ξεγειώσω τους baterflay. Αυτοί έχουν χωρητικότητα 70+70 pf μετρημένοι με καπασιτόμετρο. Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι εύκολο να αφαιρέσω φύλλα χωρίς να τους χαλάσω και πόση χωρητηκότητα πρέπει να παραμείνει.
  Να απαντήσω στον φίλο τον Γιώργο τον SRF. Η ισχύς είναι μετρημένη με γέφυρα Zetagi HP500 με frequency range 3-200MHz. Το πηνίο RFC της ανόδου είναι κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με υπόδειξη που διάβασα σε κάποιο forum δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, όμως κράτησα σημείωση και το έφτιαξα σύμφωνα με την υπόδειξη.Τους μπλέ πυκνωτές επίσης τους συνηστούσε  κάποιο σχέδιο με την 829 (2200Pf σε σειρά με τα σταθερά φύλλα του μεταβλητού για να μην έχουμε μεγάλη αλλαγή της χωρητηκότητας αλλά και να κόβει  βασικά την υψηλή τάση απο τους οπλισμούς του.
  Η άνοδος της 829 που κοκκίνιζε ήταν αυτή πρός το μέρος της μεταλλικής πλάκας και όχι πρός το μέρος του ανεμιστήρα.
  Παιδιά γνωρίζω το dip meter και τι κάνει(αν και δεν ξέρω να το χειριστώ)  αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν εμείς που αγαπάμε το χόμπι να τα έχουμε όλα τα εργαλεία όχι μόνο απο άποψη χρημάτων αλλά και απο άποψη χώρου .Που να τα βάλουμε ,στο σαλόνι δεν γίνεται.Εξ άλλου η γοητεία ρε παιδιά είναι να καταφέρεις να φτιάξεις κάτι χωρίς μεγάλη βοήθεια μηχανημάτων διότι τότε ξεφεύγει από τα όρια του ερασιτεχνισμού και περνά στα όρια του επαγγελματία. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου, ίσως  να κάνω λάθος, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## john micros

> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα από την αρχή. αλλα΄λόγο υπερβολικού φόρτου μέχρι τώρα, δεν μπορούσα να προσθέσω τίποτα, έστω στα γρήγορα! 
> 
> 
> 
> Κατασκευαστικά έχεις κάνει προσεγμένη δουλειά, αυτό είναι εμφανές! Λες  έχεις 580V @ 130mA΅δηλαδή μόλις 75.4W Pa_in και βλέπεις σε μιά γέφυρα... ΠΟΙΑ δεν μας είπες... το πολύ 30W. Αυτό είναι μια απόδοση ~38% που είναι όντως πολύ λίγο για τάξη Γ! Ίσως σε μια ΑΒ1 να ήταν οριακά ανεκτό!!! Ταυτόχρονα όμως έχεις στα προστατευτικά μόλις 180 - 200V? Αυτό ούτως ή άλλως ρίχνει την απόδοση τελικά του ενισχυτή μας!!!  
> Παράδειγμα δες εδώ  
> P_eff_vs- ScreenV.JPG 
> όπου *ίσως διαπιστώσεις και μιά τρομακτική ομοιότητα*, μόλις αναγάγεις την 3η στήλη στο πάνω μέρος, στο δικό σου μηχάνημα!!! 
> 
> ...



*
δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι "σωστο" ....και "ηθικο" ........για τον moutoulo....τουλαχιστον ετσι πιστευω, δες.....
*​http://john52167.wordpress.com/2013/...m-50-watt6146/
*

ειπα απο αρχη οτι ειναι αντιγραφη επαγγελματικου ακριβως για να μην αμφησβητηθει οτι δουλευει η οτι θα πρεπει να το καννιβαλισουμε ....με οποιονδηποτε τροπο.τωρα αν θες να παμε πισω στο 1951 και να σπασουμε στο ξυλο τον κατασκευαστη γιατι δεν εκανε αναβαθμηση σε τεχνολογια και υλικα του 2013 μαλλον το παρατραβαμε .........ειναι ως εχει για οποιον θελει να ασχοληθει η βγαζει ενα BLV25 οπως ακριβως λεει το data της PHILIPS και τελειωσαμε.*

----------


## john micros

> Παιδιά πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν ξέρω τελικά τι να πιάσω και τι να αφήσω. Αυτή την στιγμή το μόνο που έκανα είναι να ξεγειώσω τους baterflay. Αυτοί έχουν χωρητικότητα 70+70 pf μετρημένοι με καπασιτόμετρο. Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι εύκολο να αφαιρέσω φύλλα χωρίς να τους χαλάσω και πόση χωρητηκότητα πρέπει να παραμείνει.
>   Να απαντήσω στον φίλο τον Γιώργο τον SRF. Η ισχύς είναι μετρημένη με γέφυρα Zetagi HP500 με frequency range 3-200MHz. Το πηνίο RFC της ανόδου είναι κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με υπόδειξη που διάβασα σε κάποιο forum δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, όμως κράτησα σημείωση και το έφτιαξα σύμφωνα με την υπόδειξη.Τους μπλέ πυκνωτές επίσης τους συνηστούσε  κάποιο σχέδιο με την 829 (2200Pf σε σειρά με τα σταθερά φύλλα του μεταβλητού για να μην έχουμε μεγάλη αλλαγή της χωρητηκότητας αλλά και να κόβει  βασικά την υψηλή τάση απο τους οπλισμούς του.
>   Η άνοδος της 829 που κοκκίνιζε ήταν αυτή πρός το μέρος της μεταλλικής πλάκας και όχι πρός το μέρος του ανεμιστήρα.
>   Παιδιά γνωρίζω το dip meter και τι κάνει(αν και δεν ξέρω να το χειριστώ)  αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν εμείς που αγαπάμε το χόμπι να τα έχουμε όλα τα εργαλεία όχι μόνο απο άποψη χρημάτων αλλά και απο άποψη χώρου .Που να τα βάλουμε ,στο σαλόνι δεν γίνεται.Εξ άλλου η γοητεία ρε παιδιά είναι να καταφέρεις να φτιάξεις κάτι χωρίς μεγάλη βοήθεια μηχανημάτων διότι τότε ξεφεύγει από τα όρια του ερασιτεχνισμού και περνά στα όρια του επαγγελματία. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου, ίσως  να κάνω λάθος, δεν ξέρω.



ειναι πολυ απλο Βασιλη αν βαλεις τα πηνια οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο και δεις οτι ο μεταβλητος ειναι ολος εξω και δεν εχεις συντονισμο τοτε ασφαλως θα χρειαστεις να βγαλεις φυλλα για να εχεις συντονισμο. ο γιωργος SRF θελει να πει οτι στην θεση που εχεις τον ανεμηστηρα ψυχεις την μια ζεσταινοντας την αλλη ενω θα επρεπε να ειναι στο καπακι να ψυχει και τις δυο, παρεμβαλεται ομως το γιαλι της λυχνιας και δεν εχεις προβλημα. απλως ο Γιωργος SRF ειναι τελειομανης και ολα πρεπει να εχουν κατα την παγια θεση του κατασκευη/σχεδιαση/επεξηγηση/αναλυση σε οτι βλεπει[ οχι αναγκαστικα με αυτην την σειρα].
ναι τους πυκνωτες τους συνιστουμε σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις ερασιτεχνικων κατασκευων μονο και μονο μην σκοτωθει κανεις απο τις μονωτικες ταινιες που συνηθως βαζετε στους αξονες.ειπαμε οτι δεν ειναι σωστο απο τεχνικης πλευρας.

ο επαγγελματιας συνηθως βλεπει τους αλλους με τις ιδιες γνωσεις και ικανοτητες με αυτον.... :Sad: .....μην το παραξηγεις 
καλοπροαιρετα μιλαει.


σε τελικη φαση η.....φτιαχνουμε το "ταψι" αυτο που δουλευει αποδεδειγμενα η..... ψαχνουμε να βρουμε το μποζονιο οποτε πρειπει να παμε για καφε να το σκεφτουμε καλυτερα. μην μπερδευεσαι ......απλως φτιαχνεις οτι θες και οπως θες ,για να περασεις ευχαριστα μερικες ωρες δημιουργοντας.....ηρεμησε.

----------


## A--15

> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα από την αρχή. αλλα΄λόγο υπερβολικού φόρτου μέχρι τώρα, δεν μπορούσα να προσθέσω τίποτα, έστω στα γρήγορα! 
> 
> 
> 
> Κατασκευαστικά έχεις κάνει προσεγμένη δουλειά, αυτό είναι εμφανές! Λες  έχεις 580V @ 130mA΅δηλαδή μόλις 75.4W Pa_in και βλέπεις σε μιά γέφυρα... ΠΟΙΑ δεν μας είπες... το πολύ 30W. Αυτό είναι μια απόδοση ~38% που είναι όντως πολύ λίγο για τάξη Γ! Ίσως σε μια ΑΒ1 να ήταν οριακά ανεκτό!!! Ταυτόχρονα όμως έχεις στα προστατευτικά μόλις 180 - 200V? Αυτό ούτως ή άλλως ρίχνει την απόδοση τελικά του ενισχυτή μας!!!  
> Παράδειγμα δες εδώ  
> P_eff_vs- ScreenV.JPG 
> όπου *ίσως διαπιστώσεις και μιά τρομακτική ομοιότητα*, μόλις αναγάγεις την 3η στήλη στο πάνω μέρος, στο δικό σου μηχάνημα!!! 
> 
> ...



ειμουν σιγουρος. Οτι το παρακολουθεις το νημα και περιμενα εν-αγωνιος μια σου απαντηση Γιωργο.
την καλημερα μου
με τα τιμης
Κωνσταντινος

----------

SRF (22-06-13)

----------


## john micros

> ειμουν σιγουρος. Οτι το παρακολουθεις το νημα και περιμενα εν-αγωνιος μια σου απαντηση Γιωργο.
> την καλημερα μου
> με τα τιμης
> Κωνσταντινος




η απαντηση για τον πυροσβεστηρα που λεει ο Γιωργος SRF  αναφέρεται στην σελιδα μου.

----------


## SRF

> Παιδιά πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν ξέρω τελικά τι να πιάσω και τι να αφήσω. Αυτή την στιγμή το μόνο που έκανα είναι να ξεγειώσω τους baterflay. Αυτοί *έχουν χωρητικότητα 70+70 pf μετρημένοι με καπασιτόμετρο*. Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι εύκολο να αφαιρέσω φύλλα χωρίς να τους χαλάσω και πόση χωρητηκότητα πρέπει να παραμείνει.
>   Να απαντήσω στον φίλο τον Γιώργο τον SRF. Η ισχύς είναι μετρημένη με γέφυρα Zetagi HP500 με frequency range 3-200MHz. Το πηνίο RFC της ανόδου είναι κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με υπόδειξη που διάβασα σε κάποιο forum δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, όμως κράτησα σημείωση και το έφτιαξα σύμφωνα με την υπόδειξη.Τους μπλέ πυκνωτές επίσης τους συνηστούσε  κάποιο σχέδιο με την 829 (*2200Pf σε σειρά με τα σταθερά φύλλα του μεταβλητού για να μην έχουμε μεγάλη αλλαγή της χωρητηκότητας* αλλά και να κόβει  βασικά την υψηλή τάση απο τους οπλισμούς του.
>   Η άνοδος της 829 που κοκκίνιζε ήταν αυτή πρός το μέρος της μεταλλικής πλάκας και όχι πρός το μέρος του ανεμιστήρα.
>   Παιδιά γνωρίζω το dip meter και τι κάνει(αν και δεν ξέρω να το χειριστώ)  αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν εμείς που αγαπάμε το χόμπι να τα έχουμε όλα τα εργαλεία όχι μόνο απο άποψη χρημάτων αλλά και απο άποψη χώρου .Που να τα βάλουμε ,στο σαλόνι δεν γίνεται.Εξ άλλου η γοητεία ρε παιδιά είναι να καταφέρεις να φτιάξεις κάτι χωρίς μεγάλη βοήθεια μηχανημάτων διότι τότε ξεφεύγει από τα όρια του ερασιτεχνισμού και περνά στα όρια του επαγγελματία. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου, ίσως  να κάνω λάθος, δεν ξέρω.



Λοιπόν... ας τα δούμε λίγο απλούστερα. 
Σημασία έχει πόση είναι η ελάχιστη χωρητικότητα!!! Αυτό συνήθως καθορίζεται από το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή, που αναγκαία δημιουργεί και χωρητικότητα μεταξύ των διαφόρων μερών του, η οποία είναι αδύνατο να αφαιρεθεί τελικώς! Παράδειγμα, ό μεταλλικός άξονας που τέμνει τις πλάκες και του αντίθετου οπλισμού τελικώς θα εμφανιστεί ως μέρος της συνολικά εμφανιζόμενης χωρητικότητας σε έναν τέτοιο πυκνωτή μεταβλητό! Και οι άξονες στηρίξεως επίσης των σταθερών μερών του θα προσθέσουν και αυτοί μια χωρητικότητα, ακι ως προς τις κινούμενες πλάκες και ως προς τον άξονα αυτών! Τελικά αν έχει και τίποτα μεταλλικά στηρίγματα. παζξιμαδάκια, κλπ στοιχεία μηχανολογικής κατασκευής του, όλα αυτά θα εμφανίσουν προστιθέμενα (βρισκόμενα σε παράλληλη διάταξη ηλεκτρικά) τελικώς αυτό που ορίζεται ως ελάχιστη τιμή του!!!  Αν αυτή είναι αρκετά μεγάλη, και εμφανιστεί και μιά επιπλέον τυχαία δημιουργούμενη χωρητικότητα ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΗ από το περιβάλλον που θα τοποθετηθεί, ώστε να αγγίζει ακόμα και πχ τα 15pF !!! τότε ξεκινάς με ήδη αυτήν χωρίς να είναι καν οι λυχνίες πάνω!!! Αυτή η χωρητικότητα σε ενδιαφέρει πάντα. αφού θα καθορίσει ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ που μια Χ αυτεπαγωγή συνδυαζόμενη θα μπορέσει να πετύχει!!! Αν σε αυτήν προσθ΄σεις και τις χωρητικότητες των Λυχνιών... τότε αρχίζεις να βρίσκεις μέχρι που στο καλό θα ανέβει συχνοτικά το 'μπρίκι" μας!!!  
Η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού το μόνο που θα μας δυσκολέψει ΑΝ είναι υπερβολικά μεγαλύτερη από την μέγιστη απαιτούμενη για την κάλυψη του συχνοτικού εύρους της κατασκευής μας, στο κατά πόσον εύκολα και σταθερά θα μπορέσουμε κατά την περιστροφή του άξονά του εώς και 180ο (πχ 0ο μέγιστη - 180ο ελάχιστη τιμή) επιλέγουμε - συντονίζουμε ακόμα και σε σε μερικούς χιλιόκυκλους! Αν ενώ απαιτούνται από 8 εως και 32pF  για να καλύψουμε (με περιστροφή πχ μόλις ανά 7,5ο @ 1ΜΗΖ) πλήρως όλο το φάσμα ενδιαφέροντος +/- 2ΜΗΖ (πχ Fbw= 24ΜΗΖ) με πλήρη στροφή 180ο,  εμείς έχουμε έναν μεταβλητό που παρουσιάζει ελάχιστη μέγιστη 8 εώς 248pF τότε θα έχουμε μόλις 0.75ο @ 1MHZ => μόλις 18o  δυνατότητα περιστροφής του άξονά του! Αυτό αν δεν προσθέσουμε ΕΝΑΝ 1/10 ΜΕΙΩΤΗΡΑ μέσω ενός Βερνιέρου, είναι απολύτως δεδομένο ότι θα μας βγάλει την ψυχή για να μπορέσουμε ποτε΄να το "φέρουμε" στην ακριβή επιθυμητή συχνότητα!!! 
Επίσης ένα πρόσθετο θέμα με μεγάλους μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές είναι ότι οι ίδιες οι διαστάσεις του τελικώς θα εμφανιστούν ως εν παραλλήλω με αυτούς αυτεπαγωγή που αν & σχετικά μικρή & αδιάφορη για χαμηλές συχνότητες και τελικώς μη υπολογιζόμενη εκεί, στα VHF γίνεται κρίσημη και αρκετές φορές ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΗ για την σωστή μας λειτουργία!!! Σκέφτείται ένα πχ πυκνωτή μεταβλητό με μέγιστη τιμή 22pF μόλις, να σχηματίζεται από 2 ΜΟΝΟ ΠΛΑΚΕΣ με απόσταση 2 χιλιοστών μεταξύ τους!!! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44563 
Δημουργήστε τον και θα δείτε ότι η ίδια η διάσταση κάθε πλευρά των πλακών του θα σας αντιστοιχεί σε μιά υπέροχη αυτεπαγωγή αυτοσυντονισμού του για τα FM!!! Δηλαδή δημιουργώντας ένα τέτοιο μεταβλητό... ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ να προσθέσετε ένα Χ πηνίο δίπλα του!!! Αυτό λοιπόν μας οδηγεί στον φτιάχνουμε μεταβλητούς όσον το δυνατόν μικρότερους... σε διαστάσεις, πχ πολλαπλασιάζοντας τις πλάκες τους ώστε οι επιμέρους πλέον να έχουν διαρούμενη αναλόγως την διάστασή τους κατά τον αριθμό αυτών!!! ¨οταν πλέον ακόμα και αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό για την συχνότητα που τους χρειαζόμαστε... τότε πάμε και αλλάζουμε το διηλεκτρικό εντός των πλακών τους με άλλο πλην του αέρος που έχει σταθερά 1, ώστε να αποκτήσουμε ένα πολλαπλασιαστή της σχηματιζόμενης χωρητικότητας στις ίδιες διαστάσεις!  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44564 

Για τους 2200pF (2.2nF) έίμαι πλέον ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ότι είναι ακατάλληλοι για RF 100MHz, αφού δεδομένα θα πρόκειτια για υλικό Υ5 Ζ5ή αναλόγων απαράδεκτων για ΥΣ VHF χαρακτηριστικών!!! Πρίν πίστευα ότι ήταν περίπου 100 εώς 220pF και σου είπα να τους αφαιρέσεις!!! ΤΩΡΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς καν το τι ισχύ τελικά σου "τρώνε' αυτοί!!!  Πιθανώς μόλις κλείσεις και την υψηλή να τους άγγιζες και να ζεματούσαν!!! ΔΕΝ θα οφείλεται στο ότι είναι κοντά στην θερμαινόμενη Λυχνία... πάντως, αν αυτό πιστέψεις!!! 

Όσο για το Dip Meter... σιγά το... επαγγελματικό... όργανο!!!  Ερασιτεχνικό ΚΑΘΑΡΑ είναι!!! ¨οπως ακριβώς είναι το πολύμετρο για DC & AC επαγγελματικό... αλλά το έχεις, έτσι και το Dip Meter είναι αλλά για RF και συντονισμούς!!!  Και για να μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί... είναι ΚΑΙ πάμφθηνο, ΚΑΙ το φτιάχνεις πανεύκολα, πιό εύκολα ακόμα και από μία 6C4 στα FM!!!

----------

A--15 (23-06-13), 

performer (22-06-13)

----------


## SRF

> η απαντηση για τον πυροσβεστηρα που λεει ο Γιωργος SRF  αναφέρεται στην σελιδα μου.



Η συγκεκριμένη φράση πήγαινε απολύτως σε αυτό που τονίζω στο παρακάτω μήνυμά σου!!! 





> βασιλη σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγο πισω εχω ανεβασει ενα σχεδιο με 2Χ6146 και μερικες φωτο,το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι αντιγραφη επαγγελματικου μηχανηματος και *το ιδιο ακριβως το δουλεψαμε τοτε με 6146,829, 4cx250 χωρις να αλλαξουμε τιποτα απο τα πηνια, το μονο που αλλαζαμε ειναι η λαμαρινα που ειχε επανω τις λαμπες*. 
> 
> ... που εχεις στην εξοδο γιατι δεν χωρα να βαλης τα loop.δεν εχει σημασια αν εβγαλες τα πηνια ετσι και αλλιως θα κανεις αλλαγες.προσεξε ομως οτι κανενας μεταβλητος [δικος μου] δεν γειωνεται, ενω οι δικοι σου ειναι γειωμενοι.κανε συγκριση μεταξυ των δυο σχεδιων να δεις.μιλω για αυτο....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44493 κοιτα και τις φωτο.αυτο το σταδιο οδηγουσε το τελικο λινεαρ KW.φτιαξε σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις οπως ειναι τα οδηγα πηνια για να αρχισουμε απο κατι το οποιο δουλευει αποδεδειγμενα. ειναι δυσκολο να παιξουμε με πηνια χωρις να υπαρχει dipmeter γι αυτο λεω ξεκινα απο αυτο.ειναι σχεδιο και κατασκευη της nautel οδηγουσε αλλο λινεαρ και εχουν γινει απειρες αντιγραφες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.το εχω και σε δικια μου σελιδα.οτι μετατροπη για λαμπες και να θελεις να βαλεις ειναι πανευκολο γιατι αλλαζεις ενα τετραγωνο κομματι λαμαρινας που εχει επανω τις λυχνιες που θες και στο καπακι του που ειναι ενα Γ βαζεις και μπλοουερ αν προκειται για 4cx250.



Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σκόπιμο να αναλύσουμε και τον λόγο της αναγκαιότητος ενός παρακείμενου του μηχανήματος υπό "αλλαγή", πυροσβεστήρος, αν είναι να κάνεις πράξη τα λεγόμενά σου!!!

----------


## john micros

> Η συγκεκριμένη φράση πήγαινε απολύτως σε αυτό που τονίζω στο παρακάτω μήνυμά σου!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σκόπιμο να αναλύσουμε και τον λόγο της αναγκαιότητος ενός παρακείμενου του μηχανήματος υπό "αλλαγή", πυροσβεστήρος, αν είναι να κάνεις πράξη τα λεγόμενά σου!!!



γιωργο αν δουλεψεις την 4cx250/150  με ανοδικη τα 550 βολτ δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις καμμια αλλαγη στα πηνια [που δουλευει ανετα χωρις να καταλαβαινει και η ιδια οτι δουλευει],αλλωστε " αλλαγη " θα κανεις στην ρύθμιση των μεταβλητων θελοντας και μη.
γραφω στο τελος οτι σε πληρη ισχυ βαζαμε *
χαλκοσωληνες...εισοδο/εξοδο.
*
μια και αρχισες το θεμα πυκνωτων ... ανέφερε αν θες και την εξουδετέρωση [σταυρωτή] μεταξύ ανοδου /οδηγου πλεγματος.....ισως ενδιαφέρει πολλούς το μεγεθος και η αποσταση των πλακων που χρειαζεται για την δημιουργία ενός τετοιου πυκνωτη και τον σκοπο που χρειαζεται μια και δεν είπαμε τίποτα για αυτο ως τωρα.
[εντελως θεωρητικά γιατι στην πράξη δεν προκειται να το κατασκευασουν].


και εδω εχω μια αντηρηση:......

Όσο για το Dip Meter... σιγά το... επαγγελματικό... όργανο!!! Ερασιτεχνικό ΚΑΘΑΡΑ είναι!!! ¨οπως ακριβώς είναι το πολύμετρο για DC & AC επαγγελματικό... αλλά το έχεις, έτσι και το Dip Meter είναι αλλά για RF και συντονισμούς!!! Και για να μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί... είναι ΚΑΙ πάμφθηνο, ΚΑΙ το φτιάχνεις πανεύκολα, πιό εύκολα ακόμα και από μία 6C4 στα FM!!!
δεν ειναι εύκολο για κάποιον να φτιάξει αυτο που λες οταν δεν μπορει να φτιαξει μια απλη ταλαντωση σωστα.....οχι επειδή είναι εύκολο για σένα να θεωρείς οτι και οι αλλοι θα μπορούν να το φτιάξουν.

----------


## performer

> Βασιλη οι πυκνωτες σου θα ειναι εν *σειρα*,  δεν θα παραλληλησεις τιποτα......συνολικη χωριτηκοτητα 35 pF.αν ειναι 70 pF ο καθε ενας οπως λες. παντως εγω τους κανω για 2 Χ140 pF.αν βρω μια φωτο θα την ανεβασω να δεις πως εκανα εναν ολοιδιο που χρησιμοποιησα. κανονικα τους μετρω με γεφυρα για να ξερω ποσα pFειναι. στο σχεδιο φαινεται καθαρα αλλα και στην κατασκευη οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενοι εν σειρα.*για τον μεταβλητο της κεραιας την γειωση του καθως και για τον κοννεκτορα της κεραιας θα βαλεις ενα λαμαρινακι τυπου Γ και ολα αυτα θα είναι εκει στεραιωμενα.*



  Ο μεταβλητός εξόδου ήταν 70+70Pf ( μετρημένος με καπασιτόμετρο) αλλά του αφαίρεσα κάποια φύλλα και τον έκανα 50+50Pf. Πάντως υπάρχει μια διαφορά στην χωρητικότητα της τάξεως του 1-2 ή 3pf μεταξύ των σκελών. Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτή η διαφορά είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της ανοχής των υλικών και δεν πειράζει.Προσπάθησα να τα φέρω στα ίσια ανοίγοντας ή κλείνοντας τα φύλλα του ενός ή του άλλου αλλά η διαφορά παρέμενε.

----------


## john micros

> Ο μεταβλητός εξόδου ήταν 70+70Pf ( μετρημένος με καπασιτόμετρο) αλλά του αφαίρεσα κάποια φύλλα και τον έκανα 50+50Pf. Πάντως υπάρχει μια διαφορά στην χωρητικότητα της τάξεως του 1-2 ή 3pf μεταξύ των σκελών. Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτή η διαφορά είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της ανοχής των υλικών και δεν πειράζει.Προσπάθησα να τα φέρω στα ίσια ανοίγοντας ή κλείνοντας τα φύλλα του ενός ή του άλλου αλλά η διαφορά παρέμενε.



*

θα ειχες προβλημα εαν ηταν συντονισμος παραλληλος LC, και τοτε θα επρεπε να πειραξης το ενα πηνιο για να αντισταθμησεις την διαφορα.*

δεν εχει σημασια αυτες οι μικρες διαφορες ,αλλωστε θα ειναι συντονισμος σειρας οποτε λαμβανεται η συνολικη χωριτηκοτητα που θα ειναι γυρω στα 25 pF. μην κανεις αλλες μετατροπες αρχισε να φτιαχνεις τα κυκλωματα σου,αρχιζοντας απο το οδηγο και προχωρας.μην αγχωνεσαι με αυτα που λεμε με τον γιωργο,αλλα διαβασετα να ξερεις τι παιζει ρολο σε ενα κυκλωμα RF. αυτο που πρεπει χοντρικα ,εντελως χοντρικα να πουμε ειναι οτι στον 1 MC η χωριτικοτητα του πυκνωτη θα ειναι 500 + 500 pF ενω για συχνοτητες 100 mc 50 pF, στους δε 200 MC θα εχουμε 10 pF. οπως γραφει και ο SRF πρεπει να λαμβανεται σοβαρα υπ'οψιν η τιμη του πυκνωτη γιατι αν την αγνοησουμε θα χρειαστουμε τρελα πηνια που δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτες τις συχνοτητες. αρχισε να το μονταρεις και ειμαστε εδω αν χρειαστει τιποτα, που δεν πιστευω γιατι ειναι μια απλη αντιγραφη.
τα RFC ειναι 60 σπειρες διαμετρου 7mm τουμπο και 0,5 mm συρματος. ειναι κοινα και τα πουλουν και ετοιμα [0,82 ευρω] σε κεραμικο τουμπο. 5-10 σπειρες επιπλεον δεν θα δεις καμια αξιολογη διαφορα, παρα μονο με οργανα.ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ πολλες φορες και οι δυο παμε στα ακρα επειδη αναζητουμε τελεια λειτουργία. ο Γιωργος αναζητει παντα σε ολες τις κατασκευες το τελειο. προχωρα δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα να προβληματιζεσαι.

----------

performer (22-06-13)

----------


## panayiotis1

Παραθέτω 3 φωτογραφίες που προέκυψαν από το δικό μου 'ψαχτήρι' που αφορά την δική μου προσπάθεια να καταλάβω την λειτουργία και παράξενα σημεία μιας push pull  κατασκευής , προκειμένου να τελειώσω το δικό μου. Πιθανών να τις έχετε πετυχει κάπου στο νετ, δεν έχω χρόνο αυτή την περίοδο να ασχοληθω αλλά τα σχόλιά σας θα δώσουν έναν τόνο "συντονισμού"..

----------


## john micros

> Παραθέτω 3 φωτογραφίες που προέκυψαν από το δικό μου 'ψαχτήρι' που αφορά την δική μου προσπάθεια να καταλάβω την λειτουργία και παράξενα σημεία μιας push pull  κατασκευής , προκειμένου να τελειώσω το δικό μου. Πιθανών να τις έχετε πετυχει κάπου στο νετ, δεν έχω χρόνο αυτή την περίοδο να ασχοληθω αλλά τα σχόλιά σας θα δώσουν έναν τόνο "συντονισμού"..



το πρώτο κύκλωμα το βλέπω σωστό από το θέμα πηνίων... αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι η μεταλλική προπέλα του ανεμιστήρα η οποία θα "παίζει"τα μιλιαμπερ της ανόδου στον ρυθμό περιστροφής [δεν έχουμε εικόνα από τα πηνία οδηγού]... επίσης φαίνεται καθαρά η αφαίρεση φύλλων από τον μεταβλητό για να συντονίζει στο μέσον της χωριτικοτητας.  σωστή και η σύνδεση με λάμες χαλκού της ανόδου με τα πηνία. πολύ σωστές και οι αποστάσεις του.
το δεύτερο το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο και για το κύκλωμα εισόδου της τελικής , αλλά και από την τοποθέτηση VK 200 αντί των σωστών RFC  ..... μπορεί να δουλεύει αλλά....πως δουλεύει  [δεν έχουμε εικόνα από τους μεταβλητούς].
το τρίτο το βλέπω απολύτως σωστό σαν κατασκευή των πηνίων. *​και όλα χρησιμοποιουν 1 σπείρα στην κεραία και όχι δυο. ποτέ δεν θυμαμαι να είχαμε χρησιμοποιησει 2 σπείρες στην* *κεραία.
**​το πρώτο και το τρίτο σίγουρα δουλεύουν [μόνο που θα έπρεπε να έχουμε μια εικόνα από την διάταξη των πηνίων του οδηγού]
επίσης φαίνεται καθαρά στο τρίτο ότι ο διπλός μεταβλητός δεν γειώνεται [είναι στον αέρα] , και έχει περάσει δυο βίδες με παξιμάδι σε δυο κενές τρύπες και τις έχει κολλήσει με το σασσι για να στερεωθεί ο μεταβλητός . επίσης την χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού σε σχέση με τα φύλλα την βλέπω απολύτως σωστή. σίγουρα τα 1 και 3 δουλεύουν άνετα και σωστά στους 100MC.η απόσταση της ανόδου από τον μεταβλητό είναι μεγάλη και σίγουρα θα προστίθεται μια σπείρα ακόμη ασχέτως αν είναι πολύκλωνο το σύρμα. πολύ έξυπνη η λύση της πλακέτας αντί του συμβατικού σασσι. από ότι βλέπω και θυμάμαι πρέπει να οδηγεί με 5763.*

----------


## john micros

ένα απλό κύκλωμα που είπα για να μπορείς να μετράς κάθε στάδιο......
IMG.jpgτο κύκλωμα δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από μια μετατροπή της RF σε συνεχή τάση.το όλο κύκλωμα προσθέτει όπου το βάλεις μια παρασιτική χωρητικότητα 1,2pF η οποία αντισταθμιζεται   από την εκ νέου ρύθμιση των πυκνωτών.ο πυκνωτής 4,7 pF είναι ΝΡΟ. σε ισχύ μεγαλύτερη των 10 βαττ χρειάζεται δυο διοδακια  1Ν4148 σε σειρά και ο 1μF στα 160 βολτ. η ύπαρξη των πυκνωτών διελεύσεως είναι απολύτως αναγκαία. τοποθετητε πολύ κοντά στο σημείο που θέλουμε να μετράμε και συνδέεται μέσω καλωδίου με μια γέφυρα και ένα μικροαμπερομετρο [οχι μιλλιαμπερομετρο]. αν δεν εχετε μικροαμπερομετρο σας κάνει και ένα όργανο VU. χωρίς όργανο η απορρόφηση ισχύος είναι 1,6 mW και με το όργανο επάνω είναι 25 mW.οι πυκνωτές και τα διοδακια θα πρέπει να έχουν κομμένους τους ακροδέκτες στα 2mm. επίσης να είναι τοποθετημένο ακριβώς στο σημείο που θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε. ρυθμίζουμε το τριμμερ ώστε να έχουμε μια μέση ένδειξη στο όργανο , και ρυθμίζουμε τους πυκνωτές συντονισμού για όσο μεγαλύτερη ένδειξη.  *​δεν σας χρειάζεται η κατασκευή αν έχετε τα απαιτούμενα όργανα συντονισμού.το κύκλωμα δεν αποσυντονιζει το προς έλεγχο κύκλωμα.*

----------


## john micros

> Λοιπόν... ας τα δούμε λίγο απλούστερα. 
> Σημασία έχει πόση είναι η ελάχιστη χωρητικότητα!!! Αυτό συνήθως καθορίζεται από το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή, που αναγκαία δημιουργεί και χωρητικότητα μεταξύ των διαφόρων μερών του, η οποία είναι αδύνατο να αφαιρεθεί τελικώς! Παράδειγμα, ό μεταλλικός άξονας που τέμνει τις πλάκες και του αντίθετου οπλισμού τελικώς θα εμφανιστεί ως μέρος της συνολικά εμφανιζόμενης χωρητικότητας σε έναν τέτοιο πυκνωτή μεταβλητό! Και οι άξονες στηρίξεως επίσης των σταθερών μερών του θα προσθέσουν και αυτοί μια χωρητικότητα, ακι ως προς τις κινούμενες πλάκες και ως προς τον άξονα αυτών! Τελικά αν έχει και τίποτα μεταλλικά στηρίγματα. παζξιμαδάκια, κλπ στοιχεία μηχανολογικής κατασκευής του, όλα αυτά θα εμφανίσουν προστιθέμενα (βρισκόμενα σε παράλληλη διάταξη ηλεκτρικά) τελικώς αυτό που ορίζεται ως ελάχιστη τιμή του!!!  Αν αυτή είναι αρκετά μεγάλη, και εμφανιστεί και μιά επιπλέον τυχαία δημιουργούμενη χωρητικότητα ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΗ από το περιβάλλον που θα τοποθετηθεί, ώστε να αγγίζει ακόμα και πχ τα 15pF !!! τότε ξεκινάς με ήδη αυτήν χωρίς να είναι καν οι λυχνίες πάνω!!! Αυτή η χωρητικότητα σε ενδιαφέρει πάντα. αφού θα καθορίσει ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ που μια Χ αυτεπαγωγή συνδυαζόμενη θα μπορέσει να πετύχει!!! Αν σε αυτήν προσθ΄σεις και τις χωρητικότητες των Λυχνιών... τότε αρχίζεις να βρίσκεις μέχρι που στο καλό θα ανέβει συχνοτικά το 'μπρίκι" μας!!!  
> Η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού το μόνο που θα μας δυσκολέψει ΑΝ είναι υπερβολικά μεγαλύτερη από την μέγιστη απαιτούμενη για την κάλυψη του συχνοτικού εύρους της κατασκευής μας, στο κατά πόσον εύκολα και σταθερά θα μπορέσουμε κατά την περιστροφή του άξονά του εώς και 180ο (πχ 0ο μέγιστη - 180ο ελάχιστη τιμή) επιλέγουμε - συντονίζουμε ακόμα και σε σε μερικούς χιλιόκυκλους! Αν ενώ απαιτούνται από 8 εως και 32pF  για να καλύψουμε (με περιστροφή πχ μόλις ανά 7,5ο @ 1ΜΗΖ) πλήρως όλο το φάσμα ενδιαφέροντος +/- 2ΜΗΖ (πχ Fbw= 24ΜΗΖ) με πλήρη στροφή 180ο,  εμείς έχουμε έναν μεταβλητό που παρουσιάζει ελάχιστη μέγιστη 8 εώς 248pF τότε θα έχουμε μόλις 0.75ο @ 1MHZ => μόλις 18o  δυνατότητα περιστροφής του άξονά του! Αυτό αν δεν προσθέσουμε ΕΝΑΝ 1/10 ΜΕΙΩΤΗΡΑ μέσω ενός Βερνιέρου, είναι απολύτως δεδομένο ότι θα μας βγάλει την ψυχή για να μπορέσουμε ποτε΄να το "φέρουμε" στην ακριβή επιθυμητή συχνότητα!!! 
> Επίσης ένα πρόσθετο θέμα με μεγάλους μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές είναι ότι οι ίδιες οι διαστάσεις του τελικώς θα εμφανιστούν ως εν παραλλήλω με αυτούς αυτεπαγωγή που αν & σχετικά μικρή & αδιάφορη για χαμηλές συχνότητες και τελικώς μη υπολογιζόμενη εκεί, στα VHF γίνεται κρίσημη και αρκετές φορές ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΗ για την σωστή μας λειτουργία!!! Σκέφτείται ένα πχ πυκνωτή μεταβλητό με μέγιστη τιμή 22pF μόλις, να σχηματίζεται από 2 ΜΟΝΟ ΠΛΑΚΕΣ με απόσταση 2 χιλιοστών μεταξύ τους!!! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44563 
> Δημουργήστε τον και θα δείτε ότι η ίδια η διάσταση κάθε πλευρά των πλακών του θα σας αντιστοιχεί σε μιά υπέροχη αυτεπαγωγή αυτοσυντονισμού του για τα FM!!! Δηλαδή δημιουργώντας ένα τέτοιο μεταβλητό... ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ να προσθέσετε ένα Χ πηνίο δίπλα του!!! Αυτό λοιπόν μας οδηγεί στον φτιάχνουμε μεταβλητούς όσον το δυνατόν μικρότερους... σε διαστάσεις, πχ πολλαπλασιάζοντας τις πλάκες τους ώστε οι επιμέρους πλέον να έχουν διαρούμενη αναλόγως την διάστασή τους κατά τον αριθμό αυτών!!! ¨οταν πλέον ακόμα και αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό για την συχνότητα που τους χρειαζόμαστε... τότε πάμε και αλλάζουμε το διηλεκτρικό εντός των πλακών τους με άλλο πλην του αέρος που έχει σταθερά 1, ώστε να αποκτήσουμε ένα πολλαπλασιαστή της σχηματιζόμενης χωρητικότητας στις ίδιες διαστάσεις!  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44564 
> 
> Για τους 2200pF (2.2nF) έίμαι πλέον ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ότι είναι ακατάλληλοι για RF 100MHz, αφού δεδομένα θα πρόκειτια για υλικό Υ5 Ζ5ή αναλόγων απαράδεκτων για ΥΣ VHF χαρακτηριστικών!!! Πρίν πίστευα ότι ήταν περίπου 100 εώς 220pF και σου είπα να τους αφαιρέσεις!!! ΤΩΡΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς καν το τι ισχύ τελικά σου "τρώνε' αυτοί!!!  Πιθανώς μόλις κλείσεις και την υψηλή να τους άγγιζες και να ζεματούσαν!!! ΔΕΝ θα οφείλεται στο ότι είναι κοντά στην θερμαινόμενη Λυχνία... πάντως, αν αυτό πιστέψεις!!! 
> ...



μια εικονα Γιωργο
πυκνωτης α.jpgγια το μέγεθος και την απόσταση των πλακών.... είναι 15pF

----------


## SRF

> μια εικονα Γιωργο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44597για το μέγεθος και την απόσταση των πλακών.... είναι 15pF



Δεν σε "λαμβάνω" διακριτά αρκετά! Τι θες να δείξεις?

----------


## john micros

> Δεν σε "λαμβάνω" διακριτά αρκετά! Τι θες να δείξεις?



ναι υπάρχει θολούρα γιατί δεν δεχετε την φώτο και ανέβασα αντιγραφή. ο υπολογισμός σου είναι πολύ σωστός ως προς το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή , παρ΄ολο που δεν είναι το ίδιο υλικό. αυτό είναι κομμάτι από διπλή εποξυ και στις διαστάσεις 0,5Χ0,6 cm παρουσιάζει 15pFκαι είναι ιδεώδης για τον πυκνωτή ανάδρασης σε  κύκλωμα ταλαντωτών που συζητούσατε σε ένα άλλο θέμα , χωρίς τα φαινόμενα της υπερθερμανσης από την RF αλλά και χωρίς να αλλάζει τιμή από θερμοκρασίες. σε πολλά κυκλώματα υψηλών συχνοτήτων τους χρησιμοποιουν σαν πυκνωτές διελεύσεως[ ᾶλλες τιμες] , τους έχω συναντήσει ακόμη και στο σκριν λυχνιών ισχύος αντί των γνωστών κεραμικών. το ωραίο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι μπορείς να φτιάξεις πυκνωτή με μεγάλη ακριβεια π.χ. 4,7pF θα βγάλεις επ ακριβώς τα 4,7 απλώς τροχίζοντας λιγο/λιγο τις πλάκες του. κατασκευασμενος πυκνωτής 1000 pF με τέτοιον τρόπο , εκεί που ζεσταίνεται ο κεραμικός αυτός δεν αναπτυσει θερμοκρασία.το είχατε ξανασυζητησει το θέμα πυκνωτή ανάδρασης που ζεσταινόταν σε ένα αυτοταλλαντωτο νομίζω με τον αθικτον.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Καλησπέρα. Μιά μικρή συμβολή σε ότι αφορά τους home made πυκνωτές.
http://www.66pacific.com/calculators...ance_calc.aspx

----------

john micros (25-06-13)

----------


## Nightkeeper

Παντος οι SRF και John Micros ειναι αξιοι συγχαρητηριων. Εδωσαν ''ρεστα'' με τα λεγομενα τους ,που κακα τα ψεματα ειναι κοπος και χρονος για να τα γραψουν με τροπο που να κατανοουνται απο ολλους.Ομως δεν εχουμε νεα απο τον δημιουργο του θεματος,που και αυτο ειναι ενδιαφερον.
Performer εχουμε καποια εξελιξη με το θεμα ?

----------


## performer

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με την 829b αφού έγιναν αρκετές αλλαγές.  Ξεγειώθηκαν οι μεταβλητοί, ανοίχτηκε περισσότερο ο χώρος και γενικά ακολουθώντας οδηγίες και συμβουλές των φίλων προσπάθησα για το καλλίτερο, χωρίς να έχω τελειώσει ακόμα πλήρως.
    Στις φωτό που επισυνάπτω φαίνονται τα νέα πηνία εισόδου με 3 1/2 σπείρες. Με 5w σήμα εισόδου και μηδαμινά στάσιμα το ρεύμα των οδηγών με αναμμένα μόνο τα νήματα όπως φαίνεται στο mA είναι 5ma. Οι αντιστάσεις  των 10+10 KΩ που είναι παράλληλα με τα πηνία παρατήρησα ότι ζεσταίνονται  χωρίς βέβαια να ζεματάνε.
    Τα πηνία εξόδου δεν τα έχω βάλει ακόμη. Περιμένω εντός των προσεχών ημερών να έχω στα χέρια μου ένα dip meter (LDM-815 της LEADER) και με την βοήθεια πάντα των εμπειροτέρων από εσάς να γίνει σωστή δουλειά . (Το εργαλείο το γνωρίζω αλλά δεν ξέρω να το δουλεύω) 
     Στην κάτω πλευρά του μηχανήματος φαίνονται δυο RFC. Το ένα είναι της ανόδου και το άλλο του σκρήν. Το μικρό RFC (VK200) που φαίνεται είναι των νημάτων και τοποθετήθηκε αυτό γιατί το κλασικό RFC έριχνε την τάση από 6,3V στα 5,8V.Κάποιοι μπλέ πυκνωτές θα αντικατασταθούν με κεραμικούς 
καθώς και η μεγάλη πράσινη αντίσταση της καθόδου της 829 για την πόλωση θα αντικατασταθεί με ροοστάτη των 500Ω/10w
    Η τροφοδοσία του σκρήν γίνεται με σταθεροποιημένη τάση με zener και δύο τρανζίστορ σε συνδεσμολογία darlington,μέσω μεταγωγικού διακόπτη
σε τέσσερα βήματα.Των 100 των 150 των 200 και των 250V.
DSCN0702.jpgDSCN0700.jpgDSCN0705.jpgDSCN0714.jpgDSCN0723.jpgDSCN0710.jpgDSCN0725.jpg

----------


## john micros

> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με την 829b αφού έγιναν αρκετές αλλαγές.  Ξεγειώθηκαν οι μεταβλητοί, ανοίχτηκε περισσότερο ο χώρος και γενικά ακολουθώντας οδηγίες και συμβουλές των φίλων προσπάθησα για το καλλίτερο, χωρίς να έχω τελειώσει ακόμα πλήρως.
>     Στις φωτό που επισυνάπτω φαίνονται τα νέα πηνία εισόδου με 3 1/2 σπείρες. Με 5w σήμα εισόδου και μηδαμινά στάσιμα το ρεύμα των οδηγών με αναμμένα μόνο τα νήματα όπως φαίνεται στο mA είναι 5ma. Οι αντιστάσεις  των 10+10 KΩ που είναι παράλληλα με τα πηνία παρατήρησα ότι ζεσταίνονται  χωρίς βέβαια να ζεματάνε.
>     Τα πηνία εξόδου δεν τα έχω βάλει ακόμη. Περιμένω εντός των προσεχών ημερών να έχω στα χέρια μου ένα dip meter (LDM-815 της LEADER) και με την βοήθεια πάντα των εμπειροτέρων από εσάς να γίνει σωστή δουλειά . (Το εργαλείο το γνωρίζω αλλά δεν ξέρω να το δουλεύω) 
>      Στην κάτω πλευρά του μηχανήματος φαίνονται δυο RFC. Το ένα είναι της ανόδου και το άλλο του σκρήν. Το μικρό RFC που φαίνεται είναι των νημάτων και τοποθετήθηκε αυτό γιατί το κλασικό RFC έριχνε την τάση από 6,3V στα 5,8V.Κάποιοι μπλέ πυκνωτές θα αντικατασταθούν με κεραμικούς 
> καθώς και η μεγάλη πράσινη αντίσταση της καθόδου της 829 για την πόλωση θα αντικατασταθεί με ροοστάτη των 500Ω/10w
>     Η τροφοδοσία του σκρήν γίνεται με σταθεροποιημένη τάση με zener και δύο τρανζίστορ σε συνδεσμολογία darlington,μέσω μεταγωγικού διακόπτη
> σε τέσσερα βήματα.Των 100 των 150 των 200 και των 250V.
> DSCN0702.jpgDSCN0700.jpgDSCN0705.jpgDSCN0714.jpgDSCN0723.jpgDSCN0710.jpgDSCN0725.jpg



προσεχε αυτο γινεται πηνιο....καταργησετο.αν θες να γειωσης μεταβλητο κολλας την μια γλωσιδα του κινητου μερους με μια απο τις βιδες στερεωσεως.βασιλης 1.JPG. δεν βαζουμε RFC στα νηματα γιατι με 5,8 βολτ εχεις χασει την μιση ισχυ της λυχνιας . κοιτα αν πραγματι εχεις 6,3 βολτ επανω στα ποδια της λυχνιας.κοιτα τα πηνια του panayiotis1 ειναι απολυτως σωστα.
την γεφυρα δεν την χρειαζεσαι εκει[δεν εχεις τιποτα να δεις παρα μονον εαν δουλευουν οι οδηγες βαθμιδες]. φτιαξε το κυκλωματακι που σου εδωσα και βαλτο στις δυο σπειρες να βλεπεις ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ  ποση οδηγηση δινεις.μην δινεις μεγαλη ταση στο σκριν γιατι θα παρεις την λυχνια στο χερι αν κατι δεν ειναι σωστο. και βαλε ενα σοβαρο κουμπι στον μεταβλητο μην εχουμε κανενα ατυχημα.θα σου ανεβασω σε λιγο και ενα λινκ για το dipmeter.το RFCτης ανοδου θα πρεπει να ειναι κολλημενο επανω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στο πηνιο ανοδου πολυ κοντα,... και το καλωδιο της τασεως ας ειναι λιγο μακρυ.ποτε τα RFC δεν μπαινουν σε παραλληλη τοποθετηση γιατι δημιουργουνται αλλα προβληματα[μονο καθετα μεταξυ τους]. TO VK200 αποκλειεται να σου ριχνει την ταση των νηματων...η το πολυμετρο επιρεαζεται ....η μετρας λαθος, ειναι AC η ταση εκει.* προσοχη νομιζω οτι ο μεταβλητος σου γειωνεται στην προσοψη...εκει που ειναι η τρυπα. δεν διακρινω επισης πυκνωτη στην ζενερ. θα σου ανεβασω και ενα κυκλωμα για μεταβλητη ταση στο σκριν.
*http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Diversen/Grid-dipper/Manual%20DM-81.pd για το dipmeter 
και το κυκλωμα για ρυθμιση της τασεως σκριν .......
βασιλης 3.JPGτο προσαρμοζεις αν θες σε οτι ταση χρειαζεσαι αναλογα τις ζενερ που θα βαλεις και ασφαλως την τιμη του ποντεσιομετρου.
*δεν διακρυνω σωστα γιατι ειναι θολη η φωτο....μηπως εναι λαθος συνδεσμολογισμενες οι δυο αντιστασεις του οδηγου;;;;;λεω μηπως;;*

----------


## performer

> προσεχε αυτο γινεται πηνιο....καταργησετο.βασιλης 1.JPG. δεν βαζουμε RFC στα νηματα γιατι με 5,8 βολτ εχεις χασει την μιση ισχυ της λυχνιας κοιτα τα πηνια του panayiotis1 ειναι απολυτως σωστα.
> την γεφυρα δεν την χρειαζεσαι εκει. φτιαξε το κυκλωματακι που σου εδωσα και βαλτο στις δυο σπειρες να βλεπεις παντοτε ποση οδηγηση δινεις.μην δινεις μεγαλη ταση στο σκριν γιατι θα παρεις την λυχνια στο χερι αν κατι δεν ειναι σωστο. και βαλε ενα σοβαρο κουμπι στον μεταβλητο μην εχουμε κανενα ατυχημα.θα σου ανεβασω σε λιγο και ενα λινκ για το dipmeter.



       Το καλώδιο αυτό  Γιάννη που φαίνεται δίνει γείωση στον κονέκτορα εξόδου , τον μεταβλητό του κυκλώματος αποφυγής αυτοταλαντώσεων  και τον μεταβλητό της κεραίας. Και σε μένα κάτι δεν αρέσει εδώ αλλά εάν το καταργήσω  πως θα τα γειώσω αφού στηρίζονται επάνω σε πλέξυ γκλάς.
     Το κουμπάκι που φαίνεται είναι της είσοδου (πίσω πλευρά του μηχανήματος) και δεν έχει Υ.Τ
 Στά νήματα  δεν έχω το κλασικό RFC αλλά αυτό με τον φερίτη(VK200) το οποίο μέτρησα και είδα ότι δεν κόβει καθόλου την τάση των 6,3V AC
 Η γέφυρα ασφαλώς δεν θα είναι μόνιμα εκεί.Μπήκε για να συντονίσω τον μεταβλητό της εισόδου για λιγότερα στάσιμα
   Το RFC που φαίνεται είναι του σκρίν οπότε θα το βάλω κάθετα. Πυκνωτής στις zener που μπαίνει; Εννοείς αποζευκτικό;

----------


## john micros

> Το καλώδιο αυτό  Γιάννη που φαίνεται δίνει γείωση στον κονέκτορα εξόδου , τον μεταβλητό του κυκλώματος αποφυγής αυτοταλαντώσεων  και τον μεταβλητό της κεραίας. Και σε μένα κάτι δεν αρέσει εδώ αλλά εάν το καταργήσω  πως θα τα γειώσω αφού στηρίζονται επάνω σε πλέξυ γκλάς.
>      Το κουμπάκι που φαίνεται είναι της είσοδου (πίσω πλευρά του μηχανήματος) και δεν έχει Υ.Τ
>  Στά νήματα  δεν έχω το κλασικό RFC αλλά αυτό με τον φερίτη(VK200) το οποίο μέτρησα και είδα ότι δεν κόβει καθόλου την τάση των 6,3V AC
>  Η γέφυρα ασφαλώς δεν θα είναι μόνιμα εκεί.Μπήκε για να συντονίσω τον μεταβλητό της εισόδου για λιγότερα στάσιμα
>    Το RFC που φαίνεται είναι του σκρίν οπότε θα το βάλω κάθετα. Πυκνωτής στις zener που μπαίνει; Εννοείς αποζευκτικό;



Βασιλη ειπα και πριν οτι πρεπει να βαλεις ενα λαμακι τυπου Γ και να στερεωθουν  και ΓΕΙΩΘΟΥΝ ολα αυτα επανω στο λαμακι.....δευτερη προσοψη μεσα απο το πλεξυ γκλας,,,,,,ετσι οπως ειναι θα βγουμε στα μεσαια /βραχεα/μακρα ταυτοχρονα...... :Sad: 
δεν υπαρχουν στασιμα μεταξυ των βαθμιδων αλλα μεγιστη μεταφορα σηματος RF..... η οχι....που μετραμε μεγιστη ταση με πολυμετρο [100MC] η παλμογραφο και αυτο γινεται με τον καλυτερο συντονισμο των βαθμιδων. για τον πυκνωτη κοιταξε το δικο μου κυκλωμα.
*ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ Γ ΛΑΜΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ......
ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ σε παρακαλω παλι και τις αντιστασεις στο οδηγο αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενες λαθος....δεν διακρινω καλα λογω φωτο.*

----------


## performer

> προσεχε αυτο γινεται πηνιο....καταργησετο.αν θες να γειωσης μεταβλητο κολλας την μια γλωσιδα του κινητου μερους με μια απο τις βιδες στερεωσεως.βασιλης 1.JPG. δεν βαζουμε RFC στα νηματα γιατι με 5,8 βολτ εχεις χασει την μιση ισχυ της λυχνιας . κοιτα αν πραγματι εχεις 6,3 βολτ επανω στα ποδια της λυχνιας.κοιτα τα πηνια του panayiotis1 ειναι απολυτως σωστα.
> την γεφυρα δεν την χρειαζεσαι εκει[δεν εχεις τιποτα να δεις παρα μονον εαν δουλευουν οι οδηγες βαθμιδες]. φτιαξε το κυκλωματακι που σου εδωσα και βαλτο στις δυο σπειρες να βλεπεις ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ  ποση οδηγηση δινεις.μην δινεις μεγαλη ταση στο σκριν γιατι θα παρεις την λυχνια στο χερι αν κατι δεν ειναι σωστο. και βαλε ενα σοβαρο κουμπι στον μεταβλητο μην εχουμε κανενα ατυχημα.θα σου ανεβασω σε λιγο και ενα λινκ για το dipmeter.το RFCτης ανοδου θα πρεπει να ειναι κολλημενο επανω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στο πηνιο ανοδου πολυ κοντα,... και το καλωδιο της τασεως ας ειναι λιγο μακρυ.ποτε τα RFC δεν μπαινουν σε παραλληλη τοποθετηση γιατι δημιουργουνται αλλα προβληματα[μονο καθετα μεταξυ τους]. TO VK200 αποκλειεται να σου ριχνει την ταση των νηματων...η το πολυμετρο επιρεαζεται ....η μετρας λαθος, ειναι AC η ταση εκει.* προσοχη νομιζω οτι ο μεταβλητος σου γειωνεται στην προσοψη...εκει που ειναι η τρυπα. δεν διακρινω επισης πυκνωτη στην ζενερ. θα σου ανεβασω και ενα κυκλωμα για μεταβλητη ταση στο σκριν.
> *http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Diversen/Grid-dipper/Manual%20DM-81.pd για το dipmeter 
> και το κυκλωμα για ρυθμιση της τασεως σκριν .......
> βασιλης 3.JPGτο προσαρμοζεις αν θες σε οτι ταση χρειαζεσαι αναλογα τις ζενερ που θα βαλεις και ασφαλως την τιμη του ποντεσιομετρου.
> *δεν διακρυνω σωστα γιατι ειναι θολη η φωτο....μηπως εναι λαθος συνδεσμολογισμενες οι δυο αντιστασεις του οδηγου;;;;;λεω μηπως;;*



  Το κύκλωμα σου είναι παρόμοιο με το δικό μου Εγώ με τον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη επιλέγω πόσες zener θα μπούν σε σειρά για να πάρω την επιθυμητή τάση και αντί του BU 208 χρησιμοποιώ δύο BU508 σε συνδεσμολογία darlington. 
  Τα δύο άκρα των αντιστάσεων των 10ΚΩ που είναι ενωμένες παράλληλα  συνδέουν σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που έδωσες τα δύο οδηγά πλέγματα ή αλλιώς τα ελεύθερα άκρα των πηνίων εισόδου που καταλήγουν πάλι στα δύο οδηγά πλέγματα.
    Όσο για την γείωση του πυκνωτή Γιάννη το θέμα δεν είναι να συνδέσω την γλωσσίδα του με την βίδα στερέωσης . Αυτό είναι αυτονόητο. Ο πυκνωτής και ο κονέκτορας εξόδου είναι στερεωμένοι επάνω σε πλέξυ γκλάς οπότε και οι βίδες στερέωσης πρέπει να γειωθούν. Γ ιαυτό έχω το κόκκινο καλώδιο
  Το manual που έδωσες είναι για dipmeter της Kenwood. Εγώ παρήγγειλα ένα της Leader .Η λειτουργία φυσικά όλων είναι ίδια . Το manual για αυτό το έχω αλλά επειδή υπάρχουν μέσα όροι τεχνικοί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ορισμένα πράγματα. Αλλά αυτό όταν έρθει η ώρα του θα πούμε λίγα πράγματα πρακτικά όσο όσο για να μη το κάψω.

----------


## john micros

> Το κύκλωμα σου είναι παρόμοιο με το δικό μου Εγώ με τον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη επιλέγω πόσες zener θα μπούν σε σειρά για να πάρω την επιθυμητή τάση και αντί του BU 208 χρησιμοποιώ δύο BU508 σε συνδεσμολογία darlington. 
>   Τα δύο άκρα των αντιστάσεων των 10ΚΩ που είναι ενωμένες παράλληλα  συνδέουν σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που έδωσες τα δύο οδηγά πλέγματα ή αλλιώς τα ελεύθερα άκρα των πηνίων εισόδου που καταλήγουν πάλι στα δύο οδηγά πλέγματα.
>     Όσο για την γείωση του πυκνωτή Γιάννη το θέμα δεν είναι να συνδέσω την γλωσσίδα του με την βίδα στερέωσης . Αυτό είναι αυτονόητο. Ο πυκνωτής και ο κονέκτορας εξόδου είναι στερεωμένοι επάνω σε πλέξυ γκλάς οπότε και οι βίδες στερέωσης πρέπει να γειωθούν. Γ ιαυτό έχω το κόκκινο καλώδιο.



να προσεχεις....... να αλλαζεις ταση με κλειστη την ανοδο οταν κανεις την αλλαγη γιατι για δεκατα του δευτερολεπτου  κατα την μεταγωγη η βαση του τρανζιστορ θα βρισκεται στον αερα και ολη η ταση θα πηγαινει στο σκριν.προσοχη. τα ΒU 208 BU 508 κανουν την ιδια περιπου δουλεια για το κυκλωμα που τα χρησιμοποιουμε.
οι αντιστασεις στα δυο ελευθερα ακρα των πηνιων και παραλληλα με τον πυκνωτη νομιζω.....αλλα αλλο βλεπω.
αν το αφησεις με καλωδιο εκτος του οτι δεν θα υπαρχει συντονισμος αλλα..... θα παιζουν μουσικη και τα κουμπια!!!!
κανε μεγενθυση και κοιτα του  panayiotis1 πως ακριβως ειναι.....  ΡΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ Γ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑ .*​ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ.για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις η γειωση της κεραιας θα εχει 3-4 σπειρες και ολο το κυκλωμα ανοδου θα γειωνεται μεσω 3-4 σπειρων επισης.ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΜΑΚΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΛΑΤΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΕΩΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΣΜΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ και επανω στο βισμα κανε όλες τις γειωσεις.[οσο πιο πλατύ μπορείς και με πάχος τουλάχιστον 1mm]είναι μια πρόχειρη λύση αυτό.

δεν μπορεις να καψεις το dipmeter οτι και να κανεις εκτος αν του βγαλεις τα εντοσθια*  :Rolleyes: αλλωστε στους συντονισμους σου θα ειναι κλειστο και το οργανο θα διεγειρεται απο την RF.το PDF που εδωσα ειναι ενδεικτικο για το τι μπορεις να μετρησης και πως με ενα dip.απλως το βαζεις στους 108 MC και ρυθμιζεις τους μεταβλητους σου να παρεις την μεγιστη ενδειξη και μαλιστα με το οργανο ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ.το οργανο ειναι ανοικτο μονο στην ρυθμιση συντονισμενου κυκλωματος.το ιδιο κανει και το κυκλωμα που εδωσα μονο που ειναι συνδεμενο ηλεκτρικα ενω το dip συνδεεται επαγωγικα.αυτο που παραγγειλες το εχω και εγω .  θα τα πουμε οταν ερθει η ωρα ομως.
ευτυχως που ανεβασες φωτο.....μια φωτο χιλιες λεξεις...φωτο για να βρισκουμε ακρη.

----------


## performer

DSCN0731.jpgDSCN0732.jpgDSCN0736.jpgDSCN0737.jpg

      Ανεβάζω φωτό με τις βελτιώσεις που έγιναν σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του φίλου Γιάννη.Φαίνεται το φύλλο αλουμινίου που προστέθηκε για να δώσει γείωση στους μεταβλητούς και τον κονέκτορα της κεραίας. Στο αλουμίνιο κόπηκε ενα τετράγωνο κομμάτι ώστε ο baterfly να είναι μονωμένος από το σασί.
     Στις άλλες δύο φωτό φίλε Γιάννη φαίνεται πιστεύω τώρα πιο καθαρά πως είναι συνδεδεμένες οι δύο αντιστάσεις των 10ΚΩ. Στην ουσία γεφυρώνουν τα δυο οδηγά πλέγματα στα οποία καταλήγουν τα ελεύθερα άκρα των πηνίων
      Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος.

----------

A--15 (05-07-13)

----------


## john micros

> DSCN0731.jpgDSCN0732.jpgDSCN0736.jpgDSCN0737.jpg
> 
>       Ανεβάζω φωτό με τις βελτιώσεις που έγιναν σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του φίλου Γιάννη.Φαίνεται το φύλλο αλουμινίου που προστέθηκε για να δώσει γείωση στους μεταβλητούς και τον κονέκτορα της κεραίας. Στο αλουμίνιο κόπηκε ενα τετράγωνο κομμάτι ώστε ο baterfly να είναι μονωμένος από το σασί.
>      Στις άλλες δύο φωτό φίλε Γιάννη φαίνεται πιστεύω τώρα πιο καθαρά πως είναι συνδεδεμένες οι δύο αντιστάσεις των 10ΚΩ. Στην ουσία γεφυρώνουν τα δυο οδηγά πλέγματα στα οποία καταλήγουν τα ελεύθερα άκρα των πηνίων
>       Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος.




ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΨΟΓΟΣ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. ναι ειναι πολυ καθαρες οι φωτο Βασιλη και φαινονται οτι ειναι σωστα συνδεμενες. πολυ μα παρα πολυ ωραια το φτιαχνεις, δεν υπαρχει αλλη αλλαγη πλεον ,,,,,φτιαξε τα πηνιακια της ανοδου και εχουμε τελειωσει......πολυ ωραια μηχανολογικη δουλεια Βασιλη.ετσι οπως ειναι μαζεμενα θα δεις και μεγαλη διαφορα στον συντονισμο.....αλλα και στις αρμονικες σου.

ετσι οπως φτιάχνετε θα εχεις πολυ σωστη λειτουργια και να εχεις υπ΄οψιν σου οτι θα χρειαστεις πολυ λιγη οδηγηση 1,5 βαττ το πολυ.οταν εχεις ωρα και κεφια και αν θες ...φτιαχνεις το οργανακι που σου ειπα και το βαζεις στην εισοδο να βλεπεις ποση οδηγηση του δινεις και αν σου δουλευουν σωστα τα τρανζιστορικα.οταν τελειωσει τελειως μπορεις να προσθεσης μερικες βελτιωσεις για την μακροζωια της λυχνιας αλλα και μερικες ενδειξεις. θα τα πουμε σταδιακα.
*
για τα λεγομενα καπελακια της 829  μπορεις να βαλεις απο κλεμμα αφου βγαλεις το πλαστικο.να χρησιμοποιης μεγαλο κολλητηρι και να μην φοβασε να το αφησεις επανω μεχρι να απλωθει η κολληση τελειως, να γινεται γυαλιστερή και λεία. πρεπει να κολλησης ξανα το πηνιο που παει στο βυσμα.ειναι μισοκολλημενο

κατι ενημερωτικο και εντελως προαιρετικό.......οταν κολλας η κολληση αφηνει σολντερινη στα σημεια κολλησης. εαν παρεις λιγο ΔΙΑΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΝΙΤΡΟΥ και με ενα πινελακι το οποιο ειναι βουτημένο μεσα στο διαλυτικο πλύνεις τα σημεια που κολλας θα δεις οτι καθαριζονται σαν να μην εχουν κολληθει.αυτον τον τροπο τον εχουμε για τις πλακετες περισσοτερο....προσοχη ομως στα πλαστικα γιατι τα λιωνει...*

----------

A--15 (05-07-13)

----------


## performer

FM 50 W   6146.jpg
     Σήμερα με μεγάλη αγωνία πραγματοποίησα την πρώτη δοκιμή του linear με την 829b μετά τις αλλαγές που έγιναν.Το αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν πλήρως απογοητευτικό αλλά ούτε και ενθαρρυντικό για να με γεμίσει με αισιοδοξία  ώστε να συνεχίσω αυτό που με τόσο όρεξη ξεκίνησα.  
    1.  Με πηνία εισόδου: 3 1/2 +3 1/2 σπείρες διαμέτρου 1.5 cm και διατομή σύρματος 2 mm (αλλά και με πηνία 4+4 σπείρες διαμέτρου 1cm διατομή σύρματος 1mm το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο)
    2.  Πηνία εξόδου με 2+2 σπείρες διαμέτρου 1,5 cm διατομή σύρματος 2mm και 2 σπείρες πηνίο κεραίας
    3.  Ισχύ εισόδου περί τα 8w (όταν μειώνω την ισχύ εισόδου μειώνεται και η ισχύς εξόδου)
    4.  Τάση σκρίν 200V και ρεύμα 15mA
    5.  Ανοδική τάση 580V και ρεύμα μόνο 80mA (τόσο τραβούσε)
        Η ισχύς που πήρα ήταν 20w με ξεκολλημένες τις παράλληλες αντιστάσεις των 10+10ΚΩ που γεφυρώνουν τα οδηγά πλέγματα και τον ροοστάτη της καθόδου στη μικρότερη τιμή του (κάθοδος δηλαδή στο σασί) Προσπάθησα στα τυφλά βέβαια πυκνώνοντας και αραιώνοντας τις σπείρες των πηνίων τόσο της εισόδου αλλά και της εξόδου να πάρω μεγαλύτερη ισχύ προσπαθώντας ταυτόχρονα να αυξήσω και το ρεύμα ανόδου αλλά δεν στάθηκε δυνατό. 
          Όταν κολλούσα τις δυο αυτές αντιστάσεις η ισχύς έπεφτε στα μισά.
        H ισχύς με 750V ανοδικά ανέβαινε στα 30W περίπου και το ρεύμα ανόδου γύρω στα 100mA (αυτές τις τιμές ισχύος έπαιρνα και πριν τις αλλαγές).Να υποψιαστώ ότι μπορεί να έπεσαν και οι δύο 829b που χρησιμοποιώ ύστερα από μερικά στιγμιαία σχεδόν κοκκινίσματα;
    Τα πειράματα γίνονται στη συχνότητα των 108Mhz με dummy load 50Ω. To frequency counter που διαθέτω όταν το κρατούσα μακρυά από το μηχάνημα γύρω στο 1,5 μέτρο έδειχνε την διπλάσια ακριβώς συχνότητα (216Mhz). Όταν το πλησίαζα, ανάλογα με την κατεύθυνση που είχε άλλοτε έδειχνε τους 108Mhz και άλλοτε τους 216Mhz πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον είναι συντονισμένο στη διπλάσια συχνότητα. Το PLL μετρημένα βγαίνει στους 108Mhz.
         Προς το παρών δεν μου μένει να κάνω τίποτε άλλο παρά να περιμένω να έρθει το dip meter που παρήγειλα

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Φίλε Βασίλη η κατασκευή σου είναι από τις καλύτερες που έχω δει.Τα συγχαρητήρια μου!
Ειδικά τα πηνία είναι πολύ προσεγμένα.
Να σε ρωτήσω όμως,που βρήκες αυτό το πηνιόσυρμα και πως το ζήτησες γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω στην περιοχή που μένω.
Πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι να αλλάξεις λυχνία για να πάρεις μια καλή ισχύ.Αν και με λίγα κοκκινίσματα είναι λίγο περίεργο
να μειώθηκε ή απόδοσή τους.Εκτός και αν είναι "μαϊμού" οι λυχνίες.Όμως απ'ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν άτομα που γνωρίζουν 
καλύτερα την περίπτωση οπότε δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι. :Smile:

----------


## performer

> Φίλε Βασίλη η κατασκευή σου είναι από τις καλύτερες που έχω δει.Τα συγχαρητήρια μου!
> Ειδικά τα πηνία είναι πολύ προσεγμένα.
> Να σε ρωτήσω όμως,που βρήκες αυτό το πηνιόσυρμα και πως το ζήτησες γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω στην περιοχή που μένω.
> Πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι να αλλάξεις λυχνία για να πάρεις μια καλή ισχύ.Αν και με λίγα κοκκινίσματα είναι λίγο περίεργο
> να μειώθηκε ή απόδοσή τους.Εκτός και αν είναι "μαϊμού" οι λυχνίες.Όμως απ'ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν άτομα που γνωρίζουν 
> καλύτερα την περίπτωση οπότε δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι.



    Φίλε μου εάν είσαι Θεσσαλονίκη από Χαλκοηλεκτρική ΕΠΕ, Μοναστηρίου 295, τηλ: 2310 556980.Εγώ είχα πάρει πριν ένα χρόνο και πωλούνται με το κιλό. Πιστεύω να υπάρχει το κατάστημα και να μην έκλεισε.
       Είχα αγοράσει επίσης και από τον Μουτσούλη  και από το κατάστημα της Δωδεκανήσου αλλά και απο το κατάστημα της στοάς επί  της Β.Ηρακλείου αλλά αυτοί όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχουν την ποικιλία σε διατομές που έχει ένα κατάστημα ειδικό.
    Ένας εναλλακτικός τρόπος προμήθειας είναι να πας σε ένα εργαστήριο που κάνει περιελίξεις και να ζητήσεις (συνήθως το δίνουν χωρίς λεφτά γιατί γι αυτούς ένα μέτρο σύρμα τι αξία έχει) ή να αγοράσεις ένα κομμάτι σύρματος που θέλεις.
    Επίσης εάν θέλεις επάργυρα σύρματα μπορείς να πας σε ένα κατάστημα που πουλά υλικά για ζωγραφική, για κατασκευή κοσμημάτων κ.α.  Αυτοί έχουν μικρές κουλουρίτσες του ενός -δυο μέτρων σε διάφορες διατομές
    Όσο αφορά τις λυχνίες που αναφέρεις είναι Ρώσικες, αγορασμένες από e-bay. Αν είναι λυχνίες διαλογής δεν μπορώ να ξέρω.

----------


## SRF

> Φίλε μου εάν είσαι Θεσσαλονίκη από Χαλκοηλεκτρική ΕΠΕ, Μοναστηρίου 295, τηλ: 2310 556980.Εγώ είχα πάρει πριν ένα χρόνο και πωλούνται με το κιλό. Πιστεύω να υπάρχει το κατάστημα και να μην έκλεισε.
>        Είχα αγοράσει επίσης και από τον Μουτσούλη  και από το κατάστημα της Δωδεκανήσου αλλά και απο το κατάστημα της στοάς επί  της Β.Ηρακλείου αλλά αυτοί όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχουν την ποικιλία σε διατομές που έχει ένα κατάστημα ειδικό.
>     Ένας εναλλακτικός τρόπος προμήθειας είναι να πας σε ένα εργαστήριο που κάνει περιελίξεις και να ζητήσεις (συνήθως το δίνουν χωρίς λεφτά γιατί γι αυτούς ένα μέτρο σύρμα τι αξία έχει) ή να αγοράσεις ένα κομμάτι σύρματος που θέλεις.
>     Επίσης εάν θέλεις επάργυρα σύρματα μπορείς να πας σε ένα κατάστημα που πουλά υλικά για ζωγραφική, για κατασκευή κοσμημάτων κ.α.  Αυτοί έχουν μικρές κουλουρίτσες του ενός -δυο μέτρων σε διάφορες διατομές
>     Όσο αφορά *τις λυχνίες που αναφέρεις είναι Ρώσικες, αγορασμένες από e-bay*. Αν είναι λυχνίες διαλογής δεν μπορώ να ξέρω.



Ρώσσικες 829? ΟΚ!!! Το έχω δει αυτό έργο αλλού προ πολλών ετών!  Θέλεις ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ άλλους υπολογισμούς σε σχεδόν ΟΛΑ!

----------


## performer

> Ρώσσικες 829? ΟΚ!!! Το έχω δει αυτό έργο αλλού προ πολλών ετών!  Θέλεις ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ άλλους υπολογισμούς σε σχεδόν ΟΛΑ!



    Τα data τους δεν είναι ίδια; Πόσο μπορεί να διαφέρουν;

   Παραθέτω τα χαρακτηριστικά τους στα Ρώσικα.Όπως παρατηρείτε το χαρτί που συνόδευε τις λυχνίες έχει ημερομηνία 29/2/1980. Από την εποχή του ψυχρού πολέμου.
img028.jpg    Δύο 829b 14 ευρώ με τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## john micros

> FM 50 W   6146.jpg
>      Σήμερα με μεγάλη αγωνία πραγματοποίησα την πρώτη δοκιμή του linear με την 829b μετά τις αλλαγές που έγιναν.Το αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν πλήρως απογοητευτικό αλλά ούτε και ενθαρρυντικό για να με γεμίσει με αισιοδοξία  ώστε να συνεχίσω αυτό που με τόσο όρεξη ξεκίνησα.  
>     1.  Με πηνία εισόδου: 3 1/2 +3 1/2 σπείρες διαμέτρου 1.5 cm και διατομή σύρματος 2 mm (αλλά και με πηνία 4+4 σπείρες διαμέτρου 1cm διατομή σύρματος 1mm το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο)
>     2.  Πηνία εξόδου με 2+2 σπείρες διαμέτρου 1,5 cm διατομή σύρματος 2mm και 2 σπείρες πηνίο κεραίας
>     3.  Ισχύ εισόδου περί τα 8w (όταν μειώνω την ισχύ εισόδου μειώνεται και η ισχύς εξόδου)
>     4.  Τάση σκρίν 200V και ρεύμα 15mA
>     5.  Ανοδική τάση 580V και ρεύμα μόνο 80mA (τόσο τραβούσε)
>         Η ισχύς που πήρα ήταν 20w με ξεκολλημένες τις παράλληλες αντιστάσεις των 10+10ΚΩ που γεφυρώνουν τα οδηγά πλέγματα και τον ροοστάτη της καθόδου στη μικρότερη τιμή του (κάθοδος δηλαδή στο σασί) Προσπάθησα στα τυφλά βέβαια πυκνώνοντας και αραιώνοντας τις σπείρες των πηνίων τόσο της εισόδου αλλά και της εξόδου να πάρω μεγαλύτερη ισχύ προσπαθώντας ταυτόχρονα να αυξήσω και το ρεύμα ανόδου αλλά δεν στάθηκε δυνατό. 
>           Όταν κολλούσα τις δυο αυτές αντιστάσεις η ισχύς έπεφτε στα μισά.
> ...



κανονικά έπρεπε να δουλεύει.....με παραξενεύει τα πολύ χαμηλά mA της 829 και μάλιστα με γειωμένη την κάθοδο και οτι δείχνει 216 όταν είναι μακρυά το συχνομετρο. το PLL όταν είναι συνδεμενο στην 829 βγαίνει στους 108 η "σπαει"και παει στους 216;εκτος απο την συνδεση με RG των σταδιων υπαρχει και συνδεση με λαμα τα δυο σασσι δηλαδη κοινο μειον;; τα πηνια εξοδου ειναι οπως τα εδωσε ο panayiotis1  και θα επρεπε να παιζεις μονο με τον μεταβλητο.  μηπως εχει κομμένο....λεω μήπως οδηγο πλεγμα γιατι οδηγητε με πολυ λιγα βαττ αυτη η λυχνια και οχι με 18 βαττ που της εδινες.. μην αλλαζεις σπειρες στα πηνια παρα μονον αν οι μεταβλητοι ειναι τελειως εξω και δεν συντονιζουν.κοιτα στο οδηγο πλεγμα εαν εχεις συντονισμο , η εχει "σπασει",γιατί η ανοδος κουτσα στραβα βγαζει μια καποια ισχυ. προσεχε και αυτο που λεει ο Γιωργος,να εχεις τελειως εσωτερικες αλλες χωριτικοτητες .κοιτα τι εχει να προτεινει πανω σε αυτο,γιατι δεν πεφτει η λυχνια σε καμμια περιπτωση με μερικα κοκκινισματα. δυστυχώς δεν εχω δουλεψει ποτε ρωσικη...ισως κατι θελει να πει ο γιωργος με αυτο που λεει.*χωρις οργανα παμε τελειως στα τυφλα ολοι....μην το παρατήσεις ....κάποια σαχλαμαρα ειναι που δημιουργει το προβλημα....με το dip  θα εβλεπες αμεσως που βγαζει την περισσοτερη ισχυ...παντα η αρχη ειναι δυσκολη και ακομη πιο δύσκολη χωρις οργανα.*

----------


## SRF

αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι το "έργο" ρώσσικης 829 το είχα ξαναδεί σε "συνοικιακο κινηματογράφο" προ πολλών ετών! Επειδή τα έτη είναι πολλά άνω των δύο δεκαετιών... δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι είχαμε τελικά βρει ότι είχε ως διαφορά η ρωσσίδα μας! Τότε μάλιστα δεν κυκλοφορούσε με τίτλο ως "829" αλλά με κλασσικά Κυριλλικά ΓΥ του USSR ! Φίλος την έβαλε να την δουλέψει και έφαγε τα σωθικά του... αφού ΔΕΝ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΕ ΑΝΟΔΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΙΣΧΥ!!! Την έφερε πακέτο στο τότε εργαστήριό μου να την δούμε παρέα και με όργανα! Δυό ημέρες θυμάμαι ότι ξενύχτησα αφού κόντευα να "σαλταρω" με την αναίσθητη!!!  Την τρίτη ημέρα του λέω δεν βάζουμε μιά που είχα RCA 829 από στοκ? όπερ και εγέννετο! Και το μηχάνημα δούλεψε με την  μία! όπως ακριβώς έπρεπε!!! όπου έδειχνε το dip meter συντόνιζε... ανοδικά ρεύματα μιά χαρά... ισχύς εξόδου ~87W και λάμπα ψυχρή κοντή και ολίγον εγκυμωνούσα σε φάρδος!  Αφαίρεση & αντικατάσταση άμεσα με την ΓΥ! ΝΕΚΡΑ!!! Ανοδικό ρεύμα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο! Η Ρωσσίδα αδιάφορη παντελώς, μας γελούσε μάλλον χορεύωντας καζατζοκ και εμείς να λέμε Bnimanie & Davae! Αν θυμάμαι καλά αρκετές ημέρες αργότερα, μετά από διάφορες μετρήσεις και δοκιμές... αλλάξαμε πολώσεις με εντελώς άλλα ρεύματα υπολογισμού... και νομίζω και πηνία εξόδου? Και ξαφνικά τράβηξε καμμιά 180mA ενώ δούλευε σε σχεδόν θεωρητική γραμμική τάξη! Και πήρε ισχύ στην έξοδο ο φίλος μου... και χόρευε αυτός ως Καζάκος μέσα στο εργαστήριο!!! Δεν θυμάμαι τι είχα συμπεράνει τελικά για αυτές τις ρωσσίδες μπαμπούσκες! Νομίζω όμως ότι αυτήν την τάξη, την... Γ' δεν την είχαν περάσει στο σχολείο του με επιτυχία!!! Αναίσθητες πλήρως σε αποκοπή!!!

----------


## john micros

> αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι το "έργο" ρώσσικης 829 το είχα ξαναδεί σε "συνοικιακο κινηματογράφο" προ πολλών ετών! Επειδή τα έτη είναι πολλά άνω των δύο δεκαετιών... δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι είχαμε τελικά βρει ότι είχε ως διαφορά η ρωσσίδα μας! Τότε μάλιστα δεν κυκλοφορούσε με τίτλο ως "829" αλλά με κλασσικά Κυριλλικά ΓΥ του USSR ! Φίλος την έβαλε να την δουλέψει και έφαγε τα σωθικά του... αφού ΔΕΝ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΕ ΑΝΟΔΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΙΣΧΥ!!! Την έφερε πακέτο στο τότε εργαστήριό μου να την δούμε παρέα και με όργανα! Δυό ημέρες θυμάμαι ότι ξενύχτησα αφού κόντευα να "σαλταρω" με την αναίσθητη!!!  Την τρίτη ημέρα του λέω δεν βάζουμε μιά που είχα RCA 829 από στοκ? όπερ και εγέννετο! Και το μηχάνημα δούλεψε με την  μία! όπως ακριβώς έπρεπε!!! όπου έδειχνε το dip meter συντόνιζε... ανοδικά ρεύματα μιά χαρά... ισχύς εξόδου ~87W και λάμπα ψυχρή κοντή και ολίγον εγκυμωνούσα σε φάρδος!  Αφαίρεση & αντικατάσταση άμεσα με την ΓΥ! ΝΕΚΡΑ!!! Ανοδικό ρεύμα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο! Η Ρωσσίδα αδιάφορη παντελώς, μας γελούσε μάλλον χορεύωντας καζατζοκ και εμείς να λέμε Bnimanie & Davae! Αν θυμάμαι καλά αρκετές ημέρες αργότερα, μετά από διάφορες μετρήσεις και δοκιμές... αλλάξαμε πολώσεις με εντελώς άλλα ρεύματα υπολογισμού... και νομίζω και πηνία εξόδου? Και ξαφνικά τράβηξε καμμιά 180mA ενώ δούλευε σε σχεδόν θεωρητική γραμμική τάξη! Και πήρε ισχύ στην έξοδο ο φίλος μου... και χόρευε αυτός ως Καζάκος μέσα στο εργαστήριο!!! Δεν θυμάμαι τι είχα συμπεράνει τελικά για αυτές τις ρωσσίδες μπαμπούσκες! Νομίζω όμως ότι αυτήν την τάξη, την... Γ' δεν την είχαν περάσει στο σχολείο του με επιτυχία!!! Αναίσθητες πλήρως σε αποκοπή!!!




για δουλεψετο στο μυαλό σου λίγο Γιωργο......θα το θυμηθείς εαν το ψάξεις για λιγο. εγω πάντως είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος οτι τοτε δεν είχαμε κάνει καμμια αλλαγη στο κυκλωμα οταν αλλαζαμε λυχνιες....μονο συντονισμούς κάναμε καινούργιους ,χωρις αλλαγη στα πηνια.

----------


## performer

> κανονικά έπρεπε να δουλεύει.....με παραξενεύει τα πολύ χαμηλά mA της 829 και μάλιστα με γειωμένη την κάθοδο και οτι δείχνει 216 όταν είναι μακρυά το συχνομετρο. το PLL όταν είναι συνδεμενο στην 829 βγαίνει στους 108 η "σπαει"και παει στους 216;εκτος απο την συνδεση με RG των σταδιων υπαρχει και συνδεση με λαμα τα δυο σασσι δηλαδη κοινο μειον;; τα πηνια εξοδου ειναι οπως τα εδωσε ο panayiotis1  και θα επρεπε να παιζεις μονο με τον μεταβλητο.  μηπως εχει κομμένο....λεω μήπως οδηγο πλεγμα γιατι οδηγητε με πολυ λιγα βαττ αυτη η λυχνια και οχι με 18 βαττ που της εδινες.. μην αλλαζεις σπειρες στα πηνια παρα μονον αν οι μεταβλητοι ειναι τελειως εξω και δεν συντονιζουν.κοιτα στο οδηγο πλεγμα εαν εχεις συντονισμο , η εχει "σπασει",γιατί η ανοδος κουτσα στραβα βγαζει μια καποια ισχυ. προσεχε και αυτο που λεει ο Γιωργος,να εχεις τελειως εσωτερικες αλλες χωριτικοτητες .κοιτα τι εχει να προτεινει πανω σε αυτο,γιατι δεν πεφτει η λυχνια σε καμμια περιπτωση με μερικα κοκκινισματα. δυστυχώς δεν εχω δουλεψει ποτε ρωσικη...ισως κατι θελει να πει ο γιωργος με αυτο που λεει.



       Το PLL βγαίνει καθαρά στους 108Mhz.Όταν δεν τροφοδοτείται η 829 με τάσεις, κρατώντας το frequency counter σε κάποια απόσταση δείχνει σταθερά 108Mhz.
To οδηγό επίσης δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κομμένο γιατί τραβά γύρω στα 15 ma.(υπάρχει όργανο ma σε σειρά με τις αντιστάσεις των 33ΚΩ των οδηγών και γειώνονται μέσω του οργάνου.)
     Το PLL συνδέεται με το linear μόνο μέσω του RG 213
     Στις πρώτες δοκιμές που έκανα (με το προηγούμενο σχέδιο) όπως το κατασκεύασα  δηλαδή αρχικά ,τραβούσαν πάνω από 200 ma και έδιναν 70 και 80w αλλά κοκκίνιζαν oι άνοδοι προφανώς γιατί δεν υπήρχε σωστός συντονισμός.  Δεν το άφηνα φυσικά ώρα έτσι παρά μόνο δευτερόλεπτα. Επειδή τα πηνία που έχω τώρα είναι σχεδόν τα ίδια με τα αρχικά να υποθέσω ότι έπεσαν και οι δύο λυχνίες που χρησιμοποιώ;
      Αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος μπορεί να έχει απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα τραβούσαν ρεύμα και στην αρχή.
  18W δεν της έδωσα ποτέ. Το PLL μπορεί να δώσει το πολύ μέχρι 12-15W. 
  O μεταβλητός της εξόδου του linear έχει σχεδόν τα φύλλα του έξω. Όταν τον άλλαξα όμως με άλλον που του αφαίρεσα τα μισά φύλλα δεν συντόνιζε, κοκκίνιζαν οι άνοδοι και τα φύλλα του μεταβλητού της κεραίας ήταν όλα μέσα μέσα δίχως να μεταβάλουν την ισχύ εξόδου όπου και αν τον γύριζα.
     Κατά τα λεγόμενα λοιπόν του Γιώργου θα πρέπει πέραν του dip meter που περιμένω,να προμηθευτώ και μια Αμερικάνα ή Ευρωπαία 829 για να μας φύγει η απορία.
     Ευχαριστώ παιδιά και στο επανασυζητείν.

----------


## SRF

> για δουλεψετο στο μυαλό σου λίγο Γιωργο......θα το θυμηθείς εαν το ψάξεις για λιγο. εγω πάντως είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος οτι τοτε δεν είχαμε κάνει καμμια αλλαγη στο κυκλωμα οταν αλλαζαμε λυχνιες....μονο συντονισμούς κάναμε καινούργιους ,χωρις αλλαγη στα πηνια.



Όχι, δυστυχώς αυτή ΔΕΝ ερχόταν μέσα στην λειτουργική περιοχή των καμπύλων της τυπικής 829Β! Αυτό το θυμάμαι καλά ως συμπέρασμα γιατί έκτοτε όταν ακούω να μιλάνε για ρωσσίδες 'αντίστοιχες' ξυπνάει μέσα μου το σαλτάρισμα εκείνων των βραδυών! Δεν θυμάμαι τελικά τι διαφορά είχαμε βρει... αλλά θυμάμαι ότι επιχειρήθηκε τελικά και μέτρηση σύγκρισης σε λυχνιόμετρο που ήταν τότε επίσης διαθέσιμο! Νομίζω ότι εκεί διαπίστωσα ότι η "αντιστοιχία" ήταν κακη μετάφραση από άλλη ρωσσική λέξη!

----------


## john micros

αποκλειεται να εχουν πεσει τελειως.......κατι αλλο συμβαινει.  πολλοι τοτε τις δουλευαν ελαφρια κοκκινες για πολυ καιρο, για να παρουν 5-6 βαττ παραπανω.....περιμενε να ερθει το dip να ελεγξεις που συντονίζει το οδηγο....και οπως λεει και ο Γιωργος να εναι τελειως αλλη λυχνια....αλλα πως τραβαγε mA πριν και τωρα δεν τραβα; τα πηνια ανοδου με τον μεταβλητο συντονιζουν στους 100 ανεξαρτητα τι λυχνια εχεις επανω....τωρα πως και δεν συντονιζει καθολου!!!!!;;;;;το θεμα αυτο υπηρχε απο πριν και πιστευαμε οτι οφειλετε στα πηνια,ξανακοιταξε το οταν θα εχεις ηρεμια.....δωστου λιγο χρονο και θα το θυμηθει....
[[[[το να παρεις τα 70-80 βαττ ναι αλλα που συντόνιζαν  και πως....]]]]

----------


## performer

Ύστερα από ανάπαυλα ενός περίπου μήνα λόγω καλοκαιριού αλλά και αναμονής για την παραλαβή του dip meter που παράγγειλα επανέρχομαι  σήμερα στο θέμα που άνοιξα σχετικά με την μη ικανοποιητική απόδοση του linear με την 829b. 
       Αφού έγιναν στο μηχάνημα διάφορες αλλαγές και  βελτιώσεις σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις πολλών φίλων του forum και ειδικά του Γιάννη (john micros),του Γιώργου (SRF), του Παναγιώτη (p.gabr)  και άλλων που ας με συγχωρέσουν που αυτή την στιγμή μου διαφεύγει το χαρακτηριστικό τους κατάφερα να πάρω με 750V ανοδικά στα 130mA και 200V στο σκρίν  50Watt στην έξοδο. Πλην όμως ενώ το PLL που οδηγεί το linear είναι στους 108 Mhz το frequency counter που διαθέτω τοποθετημένο σε μια απόσταση από το μηχάνημα μου δείχνει την διπλάσια ακριβώς συχνότητα δηλαδή τους 216Mhz
 Ο διπλασιασμός της συχνότητας γίνεται επομένως ή στην είσοδο του linear ή στην έξοδο.
    Εδώ μπαίνει λοιπόν η χρήση του dip meter  DSCN0744.jpg που έχω στα χέρια μου αλλά έχω απορίες σχετικά με την λειτουργία του.Περιμένω κάποιες οδηγίες ειδικά για το πώς να ελέγξω τα κυκλώματα LC της εισόδου και της εξόδου. Πως θα γίνει δηλαδή  η ρύθμιση των πηνίων, εάν το μηχάνημα (linear) εκείνη την στιγμή θα πρέπει να είναι εν λειτουργία ή όχι, σε ποια θέση θα πρέπει να είναι ο μεταγωγικός διακόπτης Function του dip meter (στο osc υποθέτω) η ευαισθησία Sensitivity σε ποιο σημείο και εν γένει οδηγίες για το πως μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω το εργαλείο.

----------


## performer

Ύστερα από απουσία πολλών μηνών ( πρώτον λόγω καλοκαιριού, δεύτερον εν αναμονή παραλαβής κάποιων οργάνων από ebay,όπως ενός grid dip meter και ενός LC meter και τρίτον λόγω αλλαγής κατοικίας )
επανέρχομαι στο post που άνοιξα στις 17/06/2013 με θέμα : Linear με την 829b χωρίς απόδοση.
        Εύχομαι πρωτίστως σε όλους χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά και θέλω  να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους του forum που με βοήθησαν με τις γνώσεις τους και την εμπειρία τους και κυρίως τους jon micros- p.gabr- και SRF για την επίλυση του προβλήματος που αντιμετώπιζα με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα.
      Σήμερα λοιπόν το μηχάνημα εργάζεται άψογα χωρίς κοκκινίσματα και  αποδίδει περίπου 80Watt με δυνατότητα πιστεύω παίζοντας λίγο με τις πολώσεις ή το πηνίο της κεραίας όσον αφορά τον αριθμό σπειρών να πάρω και 100Watt ή και κάτι περισσότερο.
     Στο βασικό σχέδιο(post 18 ) έγιναν κάτι πολύ μικρές αλλαγές,όπως οι αντιστάσεις στα οδηγα πλέγματα απο 33ΚΩ έγιναν 10ΚΩ και ο ροοστάτης της καθόδου ρυθμίστηκε στην ελάχιστη τιμή του.Έγινε έλεγχος φυσικά των πηνίων  με το dip meter αλλά το κυριότερο που συνετέλεσε στην αύξηση της απόδοσης ήταν η αλλαγή της Ρώσικης 829B  με αντίστοιχη της RCA
    Αναρτώ και φωτογραφίες στις φαίνονται οι τάσεις και τα ρεύματα.
DSCN0757.jpgDSCN0758.jpgDSCN0755.jpgDSCN0756.jpgDSCN0760.jpg

----------

A--15 (18-01-14), 

αθικτον (10-03-14)

----------


## performer

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίεςDSCN0761.jpgDSCN0766.jpgDSCN0764.jpg

----------

A--15 (18-01-14), 

αθικτον (06-02-14)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Μπράβο Βασίλη πολύ όμορφο μηχάνημα.Άντε καλές δοκιμές!!!Τελικά δεν είχε πρόβλημα η λυχνία? Τα πηνία τα έφερες με το όργανο?

----------

performer (14-01-14)

----------


## performer

> Μπράβο Βασίλη πολύ όμορφο μηχάνημα.Άντε καλές δοκιμές!!!Τελικά δεν είχε πρόβλημα η λυχνία? Τα πηνία τα έφερες με το όργανο?



   Από όπως φαίνεται το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα το δημιουργούσε η λυχνία. Και το dip meter φυσικά έπαιξε τον ρόλο του στον συντονισμό και την βελτίωση

----------


## studio52

Kαλησπερα Βασιλη και απο μενα , πολυ καλη κατασκευη για ερασιτεχνικα προτυπα, αντε και στο κοντινο μελλον να κανεις μετρησεις και με bird εκτος και αν εχεις .

----------

performer (14-01-14)

----------

